# IUI With Vaginismus Part 38*



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home,happy chatting xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Marie - I love these cross-cultural questions! 

Hope everyone is Ok today. Sunshine at last here. Hope Annie's house starts to dry out.

I'm going to brave the village mother and toddler group again this morning, taking another mother along for moral support. Then we're going to go to a kiddies farm.

Emma, xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!

First I just want to send a big   wish to Claire.  Hope you're having a great day!  We haven't heard from you in a while so I hope all is well.  Are you doing anything special to celebrate?  Did you get any good presents?

Emma, hope you have a great time at the group & farm today.  What does it mean 'village mother' and have you had a problem there before as you said you're 'braving it' and taking a friend for moral support?  Sorry, just trying to understand!
How have you been feeling?  Hey, the scan is only in a couple of days!!!  

A   hello to Donna, Polly, Dee Dee & Annie.  Hope you are all well!

Take Care,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Marie -    what I meant was mother and toddler group in my village    
As for braving it, I moved to this village (approx 300 people) about 18 months ago. This mother and toddler group meets once a fortnight. When Will was very little I took him along (even though he couldn't toddle as such), and never really felt very comfortable or welcome, and Will always screamed the whole time we were there. It is a small group, and some of the ladies are nice, but others were a bit cliquey, and they only seem to talk about horses (of which I know nothing). So I stopped going, but decided I'd try again so that I can develop a local social circle.

All irrelevant really. I got there and it had been cancelled because no one was able to run it.
Day out at the farm was nice, but I'm exhausted now.

Yes, only 2 days to the scan, and I am so scared. I know Claire/Polly will probably hate me for saying this, but I'd forgotten that the waiting for a first scan is just as nerve wracking as waiting to test in the 2ww.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Claire where are you? I hope you are ok  

Emma the farm sounds great, shame about toddler group though.

Annie I hoep you are ok and the insurance company aren't driving you up the wall.

Deedee hope you are ok, you haven't been about lately.

Polly, thinking of you as always  

Marie, I love you asking questions to its great that we can all learn from each other in so many ways.

Boys check up was fine and they got there bookstart pack and a toothbrush and tooth paste each 

They have been driving me mad today and getting in all sorts of mischief   now they are on the move I am exhuasted  adn they alwasy go in opposite directions   I am sure they can talk to each other 

better go dinner is ready, talk tomorrow

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys

I've just come on quickly to catch on posts.

I'm feeling a bit down today. Hannah is poorly (what's new). She's full of a cold and yesterday I noticed one of her ear drums has perforated. So I've had no sleep since Friday and she's *really* irritable.

It was my best friends little lads 1st b.day yesterday and I decided to take Lady H to his gathering. One, because I wouldn't want to not see him on his special day if I could help it and also I thought it might take Hannah's mind off things. It sort of worked. She was happy playing, but incredibly clingy which caused many raised eyebrows and whispering. Oh - and commentd about her not walking yet 

Also received lots of my favourite question - "is she always like this" and "what's wrong with her"

I just want to scream at people "There is nothing wrong with my little girl" Yes, she suffers with colds and ear aches. No, she isn't walking yet and No I'm not worried about it. She'll do it when she's damn well ready.

Sorry guys, I'm just finding it really hard coping with Hannah being ill and fractious and living back here with the In Laws again watching 24/7 sport as well as putting up with these constant comments about Hannah's mood and development.

i just want to go home


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Annie,

sorry you are having such a hard time at the moment  
Could Hannah be picking up on all the stress at the moment? maybe she will settle once you are back at home, do you have any idea when this will be yet?

Try to ignore peoples well meaning but clearly not thought out and very insensitive comments, you know your princess is fine and doing very well.

Donna xx

let me know if I can do ANYTHING to help


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone

Sorry for my outburst last night  . Hananh was awake at 4am this morning, so still feel rather sleep deprived and  

Donna - Thanks for your words   Really glad to hear the boys are doing so well. Sounds like you've got your hands full  

Claire - Happy Birthday! So sorry it's late. did you do anything nice?

Marie - Well, where to begin with the appointment you had on Friday?!?! Some of these "professionals" need a slap!

Emma - I'm going to send you lots of love for your scan tomorrow incase I'm not around to chat tomorrow. Can't wait to hear all about it! How have you been feeling?

Polly - did you manage to get your car sorted in the end?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Sorry I haven't posted, been a bit down and didn't want to make everyone else as fed up of me as I was!

Annie, I'm sooooooo sorry to hear about you being flooded.  How is the situation now?  Have the waters gone down yet?  What can I do to help?  Is your HP book ok, if not let me know and I'll get another sent to you.  (I'm on page 120 so far, and gripped)  Sorry to hear Hannah isn't well, and the comments you're getting, however she is an adorable little princess who will be walking about in no time (and when she's ready).  My brother didn't walk early on and is the most advanced, cleverest person I know, by quite some stretch.

Marie, sorry to hear the clinic wasn't too helpful.  Also sorry to hear that your best friend isn't being too supportive.  My best friend (known since age 11) did the same to me last year when she met someone, she kept cancelling on me and then on a pre-booked girlie trip to Barcelona started shouting at me and hasn't spoken to me since.  Hence she didn't come to my wedding or share in any of the things that have happened to me in the last year.  So you have my sympathy on that score too.  (oh, and thanks for the birthday e-card!)

Emma, when is the scan again?  I think tomorrow?  No you're right I wasn't flooded.  As for where I live, if you left your village and walked over Galley and Warden Hill you'd be very close.

Donna, ooh an ann summers rep!  How exciting!!! 

Polly, how are you?

Hi Deedee, hope you're well.

I've had a couple of days off work to celebrate my birthday only we ended up sanding down and priming and undercoating the woodwork in the hall (was horrible mahogany, and is now approaching white).  Basically when I pulled back some of the carpet to get to the skirting I saw 'things' jumping up and down so I pulled up all the carpet in the hall/stairs/landing and threw it out.   So we're now rushing to get the woodwork glossed so we can put down new laminate downstairs and get some new carpet sorted, somewhat faster than expected, as the bare floors look horrible.

My fertiltyfriend temp charting is showing I ovulated on day 23 but I'm not convinced as it looks a bit erratic to me.  Anyway, we'll see in the next few days.  It makes me 5dpo according to their calculations, but as I say I'm not convinced.  Will see what happens anyway.  My colleague I think is pg, I am now convinced.  She says she feels tired, can't drink tea or coffee, keeps being sick and thsi has been going on for 10 days now, so yes I am bracing myself for her happy news.  Don't get me wrong, she is lovely and therefore very deserving.  I am just very selfish these days.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning,

Claire you are not selfish in the slightest, you are going through a tough time right now and how you are feeling is quite normal.
I think your temp charting is stressing you out further my advice would be to try a couple of cycles without taking your temp and just using OPK casue the charts are adding to your worry. Thats just my opioion take ti with a pinch of salt if you like I wont be effended.
I still think this cycle is good though you had lots of bms so hoping its a bfp for you      
We are all here when you are feeling down so don't ever feel you can't come on here   thats what we are hear for.

Annie your outburt was completly fine and justified so don't you worry there, Hope H annah feels better soon poor loves

Emma are you getting excitied about tomorrow? hows Will?

Morning Polly and Deedee I hope you are both well

I am meant to be going swimming with the boys today but I am shattered they are such a handfull now they are on the move, I am not complaining as I know how lucky  am.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - so sorry that I didn't realise it was your birthday! Here's a belated   anyway.
I hope you didn't think I was prying as to where you lived.  I just looked at my map (had no idea about hill names) and you are really quite close.  I've started walking my dog by Galley Hill each morning. I drive there though rather than walk from home.

Annie - please say if there is anything I can do at all. I do feel sory for you stuck with the inlaws again. How long do you think you'l be there? Would it be any better with your mum?
I can't believe how rude those people were about Hannah. Perhaps they meant well but it came out wrong. She sounds perfectly normal to me (do you not remember all my posts saying that Will semed far grumpier than everyone else's children). I'd be pretty darn grumpy with a perforated eardrum. I bet she picks up and reacts to your stressful situaion too.
I really wouldn't wory about the walking. I've been thinking about children I know of the same age as Hannah, and about half aren't showing any signs of walking yet. I didn't walk until I was 2, and I manage it perfectly well now.

Donna - hope you find something to do today, whether swimming or something else.

Marie, Polly, Deedee  

Not sure what I'm doing today. Going to see if I can find someone to play with.  Dh is in Paris today (v. jealous). I'm getting very nervous about tomorrow but want to stay busy to take my mind off it. I don't feel pg at all now (but have put on half a stone ).

have a good day,
emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello Again,

Sorry Marie I left you out my last post wasn't intentional just half asleep this monring.
Good morning to you.

I've had a cup of tea and I am feeling half human  
I have packed everything I need to go out for the day, done one load of washing and got myself and Callum dressed, Ryan is asleep - oops spoke to soon can hear him stirring  
Decided we will go swimming, why should the boys suffer cause I am feelin lousey today.

Think I am going to need a bigger cool back the boys eat so much it doesn't all fit in 

Right off to get Ryan up then of out
Back later, hope you all have some sun

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Emma, no I didn't think you were being nosey .  Yes we do live very close!   It's one of our missions that we'll probably not get round to in the near future to walk from our house to the L Arms pub.

Donna, hope you have a fab day.  Thanks for understanding me, I do appreciate it.   You're right about the charting, of course, but I am emotionally tied into finishing it this month as I feel I have to see what happens and whether I should see my gp or not.  But next month I won't be charting - as I can't - as we're on hols and will be waking at diff times every day.  I will pack some OPKs tho although hope I will not use them and just forget about it for a month.

Back later.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I actually had 3 copies of HP delivered to my at the In Laws by concerned friends who knew I would be distressed at not being able to go out and get one. I in fact finished reading it on Monday - you are in for such a treat! I actually started reading it again it was that good.
The water went down as soon as the rain stopped on Friday night, with some assistance from the fire brigade and their pumps. So far, we seem to be alot better off than some people on the estate. I acted quite quickly and managed to get the insurance to send in the lads who action all the cleaning, drying and ripping out! they were there saturday morning with de-humidifiers and fans. DH & I along with family members emptied the house ourselves and had put it all into skips yesterday. The Loss Adjustor had been out to go through all our ruined posessions and we now have to sumbit our list of claims to him.
I've just had a phone call to say they have instructed a building firm and they will be in touch next week - so we are at least making progress. 
SIL was also flooded (she lives around the corner). Her insurance guys aren't even getting to her for an inital look until tomorrow. So, like I said we seem a bit further ahead than some.
I'm hoping you won't need to chart or use OPK's next month. I am crossing everything for a BFP! however, should the dreaded AF show up, then I think using OPK's only is a good way to go  
I can't wait for you to finish HP. I am desperate to talk to somone about it  


Emma - I can understand your nerves about tomorrow. I am really excited for you though. What time is your appointment? I might have to wait until Friday to hear all about it   

Donna - Have fun swimming today!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, sounds like you're doing great on sorting out the flood damage.  If you want to run any redecorating ideas past me, just say!   When do you think you'll be home?

As for HP, I have a few hours blocked off tonight to read some more, I'm desperate to find out the ending (and before I accidentally read or hear about it somewhere!).  But so far, wow!  I loved the start especially the '7 Harrys' chapter!!!!!  I was reading with my mouth wide open, apparently!  

x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello Girls!  

Annie-Wow, it sounds like things are progressing well with the house.  I've seen pictures of what is probably your town on TV.  Is it called something like Teweksbury?  
How's your little Angel today?  I just want to   all those people for making those rotten comments.  Don't you worry yourself one bit about them.  I think she is absolutely beautiful and like we've all said-she will walk when she's ready.  Also, of course she was going to be clingy-she has a little cold and ear infection and she has to know she hasn't been in her home in a few days.  Ugh-some people!  BTW-did you check your PM?

Claire-So nice to hear from you Honey!  You'd better come on here and vent when you need to.  That's what this is all for!  I understand how you feel-as I felt the same on Friday-but still-these girls are so wonderful and are here to be supportive.  I am sending you   for a BFP this month.  Try not to give up hope Sweetie.  As far as next month when you go away-I would try to focus on just relaxing.  I think you're putting too much stress on yourself w/this and that's going to effect your body and your cycle, etc.  You know how they say-things happen when you least expect it.  
Thank you for your kind words about 'my friend'.  I'm getting so mad w/him.  I still have yet to hear from him!  And believe me-I completely understand what you're saying as I've been through that so many times w/so many people.  It was to the point where I had my cousins in my wedding party instead of any girlfriends.  I could go on and on but I will   !

Donna-Hope you have a great time swimming w/the boys today!  How I'd love to get in a pool.  It's supposed to be about 88 degrees (F) here today and the humidity is about 90%-ugh!!!  

Emma-What is 'a stone'?  Does that mean a pound?  Hee Hee-here we go w/the cultural questions again   !  
Try not to worry about tomorrow, okay?
Hey did DH bring home your HP book?

Hi Polly-how are you Sweets?  

Well, got to get back to work-ugh!  I am so busy here as my boss is on vacation.  Anyways, half the week is almost done!!!  

Love to you all,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow Annie - sounds like things are moving along really quickly with the house. Do you have insurance through work? Has that helped? (I have mine through your establishment).

I have just started Harry P, but have only read 2 chapters. Going to press on later, but Weds is my favourite TV night. I went to SIL's for the day in the end. I had to look after her new baby for a while when she popped out. Said baby started screaming the moment SIL left, and when I picked her up to comfort her Will competely lost the plot and was out-screaming her. That bodes well for the future. 

got to go, cooking to do (stir fry)

Emma, xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Emma, good luck with scan tomorrow

Claire, happy belated birthday, sorry you are down.

Annie, glad to hear you a little bit better, I'm sure it is still awful. Don't listen to anyone about Hannah, you are her mum and know her best. 

Donna, hope you had a good day out today

Marie, sorry, I just haven't been able to get back to you, but I will soon. 

I am just so tired, and so fed up with waking every hour or so because of feeling so hot.  It;s driving me mad. Problem is that I will get past this and then have to go through it again in 5-10 years. Or maybe this is it. 

Love
Polly


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Polly Honey,

Don't worry about not getting back to me.  We can talk whenever you are feeling well-I will be here and I look forward to it!
Do you have an ice pack at home?  I was wondering if maybe you could put it on the back (nape) of your neck and leave it there.  Or you could even use a cold face cloth.  I find that when I'm hot that that helps to cool me down a lot.  Also, do you have a fan you can use?  It may help to jump into a cool shower before bed as well.  
Just trying to come up with any thing that may help you feel better.  Try to hang in there Honey.  Here's something to cool you down virtually  
(God, I'm a dork  ).
Emma, just wanted to give you a quick   for tomorrow as you may've already had your scan before I get to log on tomorrow (b/c of the time difference).

Good night!
-Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Claire - Did you read any more HP? If the 7 Harry's made you gawp, wait til you get about 4 or 5 chapters in from the end - it's fantastic!
And absolutely I will be coming to you for interior design ideas! I definitely want to change my lounge colours, but I'm probably going to be a bit restricted because we want the same sofa again. It was an expensive large corner one - loved it  

Emma - Have fun at the scan today and hurry back to tell us all about it! Don't worry about Will not wanting to share you. He'll be that little bit older when Annie Jnr arrives and he'll soon get used to having her around (it's def pink this time I think!)
I do have insurance through work and yes, I think it did help a little bit  

Polly - Have you spoken to anyone about these after effects? Can the people out in Spain offer any advice?

Marie - Sorry, yes - I did get my E-Card. Thank-You so much   Tewkesbury is about a 40 -50 minute drive away from me and they suffered so much worse than my town. Ours had isolated areas of flooding and the water was gone the same night. Those guys are still under water and continue to have threat of rivers bursting their banks again. So, I could be a hell of alot worse off than I am right now. 

Donna - did you have a good time with the boys yesterday?


Well, Hannah actually slept last night - woo woo! She seems to be perking up a little bit too. I also had a phone call yesterday to let me know that a building contractor has been appointed for us and they will be in touch in the next week or so - another woo woo! 

I think I've decided to go ahead and plan a big party for my b.day next year. It's going to cost a small fortune, but I think I bloomin well deserve it! I'm going to have a hunt around for locations today.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Just quickly popped on to wish Emma very good luck for today's scan, I'll be thinking of you. 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Emma when is your scan? good luck for it ican't wait to hear all about it.

Claire how are you feeling?

Polly sorry you are still feeling so awful, hope some of the suggestions that Marie has made help.

Annie glad Hannah is feeling better and that the house is progressing, when do you think you will be bale to move back in?

Morning Deedee and Marie

Had fun swimming with the boys yesterday, it wore them out a bit to but not as much as I had hoped 
They are gettign everywhere and with the 2 of them I am shattered, I don't know which one to go to first and they alwasy seem to go in opposite directions.
Definatly need to get some gates at the weekend its the only way I am going to be able to get anything done.

Dh and I are looking into getting a new car which is more money  but think it is going to be needed

right better go and prepare something for the boys lunch

back later,

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Still haven't got any real idea of how long it could take. Guessing around 4-6 months at the moment.

Claire - Are you alright today hun?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

wow that long  

will the insurance company do everything for you, all the work I mean?
Atleast it will all be done for you and you will have a brand new home when you move back in, sorry trying to find some positives for you but guess there aren't any really 

Claire I hope you are ok - don't shut us out hun  

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Oh Annie, I'm sorry it's going to be that long, although initially I did think it might be a year or so, so in relation to that I'm pleased it's less. 

No I'm not ok.  The loud mouth pg girl is doing chapter and verse on her pregnancy every morning (just had another batch on her pregnancy brain) and she is really showing.  My work colleague also has a 'doctors appointment' in her calendar in 6 weeks' time which appears several hours long so pretty sure that is her scan.  There are now 6 pg people in the department (heading for 7) and I can hear this screaming sound in my head an awful lot, perhaps I am going mad.  I know you're all going to say my time will come but it doesn't feel that way.  I don't think a day 23 egg is going to be much cop to start with.   But I don't want to go on about it really, I don't want to make Emma feel she can't mention her pg which of course I am absolutely delighted about, nor to drag Polly down with it, as it's just not fair.

I also don't think my gp is going to listen to anything I have to say until a year has passed and I don't think I can wait that long, but I also know that so soon on they will definitely tell me to go away.  And maybe there's nothing to worry about.  And maybe there is.  My parents are also dropping huge hints about it, and I feel so....... I don't know.  Under pressure.  From myself and everyone else.  I didn't think it would be like this.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire I don't know what to say to you honey,

It is early days for you but having said that I know how hard it is when you so desperatly want to be pregnant and it seems like everyone around you is also popping them out like peas.
Your time will come though and I am sure it will be very soon, if ti is casuing you this much stress then I think you should see your gp as the stress you are under will not be helping. Your gp may be able to offer some practical advice or even run a few of the initial tests, if your gp isn't helpful you could try your family planning clinic as I found them very helpful and it was them that did all my intial tests and referred me for IUI  - I am not saying you need that but just poitning out they can do all sorts not just give out the pill

Sorry I am waffling now just trying to help hate that you are feeling so down

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Claire, you're going through absolutely everything I did when I first found Emma and Donna here. Everyone around me at work was announcing pregnancies and I just felt wretched. I had the exact same screaming in my head too and I even went home from work once and threw some plates at the wall. That actually felt good! 

OK, so what we could do and I have known it to happen with friends - is go to the GP and say you've been trying for a year already and as it hasn't happened you'd like him/her to run some tests. Mention the charting, but say you only started doing it recently. Another option would be to pay to have some tests done privately? Do you think you would feel better if you knew there was nothing stopping it happening and that you were ovulating perfectly alright? DH & I both felt a little better after getting the all clear. Wondering if there was a problem nearly drove me insane.

I/We really do understand how hard it is. We'll get you through this


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh brilliant Idea Annie  

Claire you should definatly do that, I think having the tests done and getting the all clear will make you a litle more relaxed, could you see your gp soon so that the tests can be started before you go on holiday? when is it you go away? as I know the tests have to be done on certain days of your cycle.
If your cycles are irregular then the gp may suggest trying clomid for a couple of months.

I am sure you would feel so much better after having teh tests done.
we all know how you feel, while I was ttc I had friends getting prgnant all over the place including Emma and Annie and it was hard and there aren't really any tips I can give you for dealing with it becasue it doesn't get any easier, just try to have other things to focus on like holidays and nights out and try not to put your life on hold although we are all guilty of doing that  

sorry waffling again
Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you both.  Annie, interesting to read you had the screaming too.  Last friday I had it all the way around Tesco, it really interfered with my shopping.   I have no trouble imagining the plate throwing, I could easily see me doing it, except we don't really have enough plates as it is. 

I had considered lying to the gp, so pleased that it's not as devious as I'd thought.  I came off the pill in January although they'd given me enough until about May time, around December.  I still have the ones I didn't use so I could say I started ttc at the end of Jan but no earlier.

Donna, I go away in just over two weeks.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmm, I did wonder if you'd seen your GP for the pill not long ago. OK, so how about we say you didn't take any after going to see him in December (changed your mind and started ttc earlier) and then say that your periods just haven't sorted themselves out and ovulation appears to be happening later and later. Then ask if they could pelase do a blood test to check that you are ovulating. I don't see why they wouldn't agree to it.

Make an appointment asap just to go and see if they will do it for you. Never any harm in asking!

Oh my word, did I have the screaming. The hardest ones were the girls at work announcing BFP's because I had to sit with them all day, 5 days a week! I used to just smile and say Congrats and then log onto FF as quick as possible to rant to Emma and Donna - screaming internally the whole time. Don't care if that makes us odd - it helped! 
I didn't really have plates to spare either! I told DH I simply dropped them and went and bought a new set. Luckily it was the cheap everyday plates!  Worth every bloody penny!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree with Annie I don't see why they wouldn't do it if you say december then that is still 8 months of trying, plus like Annie said say about your cycles not settling down and ovulation appearing to be later and later I am sure they will do it for you.

If I remeber corretctly you have a blood test doen early in your cycle and another on day 21 I think but then days could differ depending on how long your cycles are i guess 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Claire - I'd go and ask for the blood tests to help put your mind at rest. I think I had one during af and one at about 21 days. I know all GPs do things differently but my GP just sent me away with 2 bits of paper (one for each of those days), and I just had to turn up at the hospital for the test on those days and bring the bit of paper. The hospital didn't do appointments for blood tests, just first come first served (you do sit there for hours though). 
Out of interest, has dh had his   tested? If you ask the GP for blood tests, he'll want to test dh too.

Annie - 4 to 6 months with the inlaws.   You are made of stronger stuff than me. Couldn't you rent somewhere, or will the insurance not cover that? Great news on the builder and Hannah sleeping. 

Polly - sorry you are feeling so horrible. Is this still the after effects of the drugs?  

Donna - why the new car? You haven't had this one long, have you? Would it cost too much to get this one working again?

Marie, Deedee -  

Had my scan this morning. All is well. Just one baby. They kept me waiting for hours,and Will was screaming so much with sheer boredom (dh came but had to leave after an hour or so). Annie - it made me think of you when 2 of the nurses said (with looks of horror on their faces) 'is he always like this?'   I will keep quiet about all baby matters though for the time being.

Emma, xxx
Ps. Claire, Polly - if the ticker annoys or upsets you tell me to take it away. I won't be offended!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

So then Emma there was a baby in there then  no turning back now, what is the scan on sunday for? I know you said but I can't remember  

Just went into teh boys room and Ryan was standing in his cot   there really is no stopping this boy, he has been pulling himself up on the sofa so I knoew it wouldn't take him long in his cot.

As for the car, its ok but has a lot of little things that need doing the door all need new seals for a start.
We still need to get a new water bottle thing (remeber we broke down a few weeks ago) well we have been trying to get one from a brakers without any luck and the part is dealer only so we contacted tehm for a price and for teh bottel and the hose it will be 100 quid  the car is drivable now casue the aa patched it up but we need ti sorted plus the seals need doing.
The car only has 2 seats in teh back, the middle seat is only a lap belt so if we have more children there wont be room for 3 car seats so were thinking of getting a new car anyway but just not right now, but there doesn't seem any point in getting all the bits done on the car we have now if we are getting rid of it anyway

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, you leave that ticker where it is! 

Glad the scan went well and please do talk about your baby, don't let me ruin your happy time.  Please!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhh

   

just had to vent that sorry ahving a nightmare


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - are you ok? What happened?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry just getting stressed out with the car and money -  sorry I know it trivial compared to what others are going through right now, sorry Annie, Polly and Claire 

DH has found the car,a ford galaxy it is from one of the garages he delivers to so thinking we are less likey to be ripped off, it will be fully serviced and come with a warrenty. not sure about tax and mot as yet. it is a p reg and he wants 2k for it

Problem is we don't have the money and becasue of our problems with money I can't get a loan for it, not that I ant to get back inot the cycle of loans anyway as we are beginning to sort ourselves out.
I could ask my parents sbut I have just finished paying them back money we borrowed when we moved house so don't really want to ask them again.

Why is there always something? I know we should just save up and hope another good car comes along but if we are going to save up then we need to get all the bits done on the car we have now which seems a bit of a waste and while we are paying for that we wont be able to save.

Just feel so   and stressed sorry I know I probably sound really silly

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - you don't sound silly at all.  Would you get more than 2k from selling the present car? If so, then it might make sense to trade that one in for the Ford. If you'd be out of pocket, I'd stick with the present car and fix the water bottle and hose as and when you can rustle up the £100 needed for that.
(BTW I think Fords are fab - our ancient one is much more reliable and cheaper to run than the much newer Audi. When ours dies we'll definitely get another Ford)

Could you manage without a car? What is public transport like near you? Is it pushchair friendly? Just an idea.... 
Cars are nothing but trouble....


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

couldn't really live without a car, we are in walking distance to any of our family, we don't live that far away but a bit far to walk.
there a good number of buses we can get from where we live but a bus and a double pushcahir just don't go at all.

The car we have a present is a renult and they are nothing but truoble, the car is old so probably only get around 300 for it anyway thats why I am reluctant to spend out on it if we are selling it becasue it means we wont make anything from the sale.
There is a car auction place that DH delivers to and they said we could put it in there and would probably get 300 for it but that is mainly becasue it has a years tax and mot the car isn't worth much and people don't really want renualts

I have bitten the bullt and text my mum but DH and I need to sit down and sort out if we can actually afford to borrow money from them, obviouslt it is better than getting a loan but we still have to pay them back and we are just getting our debt situation kind off sorted after borrowing money for our wedding and the IUI, plus getting itno trouble with credit cards  

No marie today- hope everything is ok

Boys have been fairly good today and actually playing nicely with each other - hope I haven't spoken to soon
need to go and see what I can russle up for there tea

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Here I am.  I was on earlier catching up on all the (many) posts so I didn't have time to post my own!  OMG..it is so warm outside.  Us girls are still out there doing our daily walk though!

Emma-Yeah!  Congratulations Honey!  So glad to hear there is definetely a little  in there!  

Claire-I agree with all the girls that you should go get yourselves tested-this way you definetely know nothing's wrong-and if there is anything-you can deal with it now.  I seriously don't know how you can put up with all the pg girls at work.  I work at a small company and there were 2 girls pg here last year and once I found out the second one was pg-I broke down  .  I give you a lot of props for going in there everyday and having to deal with that.  I wish I was close enough to give you a big  .  

Donna-I'm sorry to hear of the $ and car troubles  .  If you don't mind me asking, are you and DH on any kind of budget?  We live on one and it helps a great deal.  I can help you if you need any advice with that.  I'm sure things will sort themselves out.  Just remember, if things like this didn't come up, you would be so bored  -hee hee!  

Annie-Ugh, 4-6 mos sounds like such a long time, especially to have to live at your in-laws!  Can you find any temporary housing until then?  Glad to hear that little cutie is feeling better and you got a more restful night of sleep!

Hi Polly-hope you are feeling better today!  Here's another   for you!

Well, I've got to get back to work.  It was great to see so much chatting today  !  Hope you girls all have a wonderful evening!

Love,
Marie


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

Emma, so pleased about your scan - "just one baby"   Did you hope/dread/expect there to be more than one I have to admit, that I was getting worried about you, so I am so glad to finally see your ticker and hear that everything is ok.

Claire - I know that it probably won't make any difference, but please stop worrying! I agree with the others that you should tell the gp whatever gets you some blood tests - for example, can't you say that you were already getting stressed at not getting pg, so thought that you would stop until the wedding, but then changed your mind about taking the pill? Then you can claim that you were ttc for longer? I apologise that I haven't the energy to look back at the time lines, but just because you were prescribed the pill doesn't mean diddly squat - you can make up any story about it. AND if you feel guilty about having wasted NHS money, the pill costs £2 per month!!!!

Annie, so sorry it will take so long. Doesn't insurance cover rehousing you in the interim?

Donna, sorry about the car too. 

Marie, thanks for the tips about cooling down. The fan might help, although I'm not that bothered with them during the day. The flushes still happen, but they are intense but short lived, so I can cope during the day, by the time anyone notices I am red-faced, it starts to fade. But at night they wake me enough to want to throw off the duvet, and then because I am awake, I start to think about what makes me sad, and that keeps me awake. I am trying self-hypnosis, and taking Kalms before I go to bed, which help me get back to sleep, but don't stop me waking. Then of course, I go back to sleep and wake up because I am cold, and need the duvet back.   It is a strange feeling, it starts with an odd feeling, which in itself is not anything, pleasant or unpleasant, but almost like a stalling or winding down feeling. After that comes the intense heat, although luckily not too sweaty, apart from my face, which lasts about a minute or two, and then goes away. I checked this morning, I have about 10 oestrogen tablets left from my treatment, so I am going to ask the Spanish clinic if it would help to take them. Logically it seems it would, but I don't want just to put off my hormones getting back to normal.  I am also having heavy draggy abdominal feelings, and pre-af backache, but it seems to me that I won't have af until my oestrogen levels are ok, and I stop with the hot flushes. Bit of a mess really. But DH did something really nice tonight, he rubbed my feet with lavender oil - he heard about it helping sleep on Woman's Hour (he is a big fan!) and went out and got the oil and a carrier oil and mixed it himself - ah bless - I didn't have the heart to tell him we already had some and some carrier oil  . It was lovely, I really like having my feet rubbed, and he usually refuses or gets silly.  

Sorry, a me post again.  

Hi Deedee!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning! - but wishing it was still night time!

Another bad night with Lady H and I am seriously reaching the end of my rope. I am exhausted. But, things can only get better....  can't they? 

Emma -   Really pleased the scan went well. What did you do with Will when you were lying down? There's no way on earth Hannah would let me do that and just sit there in a strange room and with strangers in it. Was it really lovely to see the little person? Same feelings as when you saw Will for the first time?

Claire - Any thoughts about making an appointment?

Donna - Money worries are as bad as ttc and pg worries aren't they   Please try not to stress. These things do have a habit of sorting themselves out. You never know, I might win the lottery at the weekend and can send you a big fat cheque! 

Polly - Sorry you're suffereing with these hot flashes. I wonder if it's worth someone checking all your hormone levels? 
that was a really lovely thing your DH did for you last night. Isn't he such a sweetie  

Yes, to answer everyone's question - we are entitled to rented accomodation. It's just a problem finding any at the moment. Seems alot of people are being put up in the area right now. I do daily searches for properties, but nothing suitable has surfaced yet.
We're going to stay at my friends place at the beginning of August.She's on holiday for 3 weeks so we can have a bit of our own space for a while.
We have a builder coming to the house on Monday so we should get an idea of how long it's all going to take. I'm going to beg and offer anything they want to speed it up  

Right - I'm off for a nap under my desk.

so much more to tell you about life at the In Laws but simply no energy ...zzzzzzz!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Maybe you should massage Hannah's feet with lavender oil Annie! It didn't stop me waking up, but I went straight back to sleep every time! Much better night. (I have no idea if lavender oil is suitable for small children, so check it out first!)

Re: getting hormone levels checked: I'm a bit anti paying for anything more, and going to the NHS, they will just tell me that I am menopausal, and not take into account the treatment I had. I am going to email the clinic in Spain again, and see if they still think it is to be expected.

I hope you find somewhere to rent soon, although staying at your friend's house sounds like a good step. DO tell about the sagas of the Outlaws!!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Polly, have you contacted the clinic? what did they say? could your gp check your levels, should it be going on this long? sorry so many questions
That is so sweet of DH, doe sthat mean that you and he are getting on an even keal again? I do hope so

Annie, sory you had a bad night with Hannah, we had a bad start to the night with Ryan he cried for a coupe of hours and I have no idea why, but thankfully he did finally go to sleep and last the night, bit I can kind off empathyse

Emma how are you feeling? have you had any mornign sickness?

Claire have you made an appoinmtment to see you gp? I hope you have, How are you feeling this morning?

Morning Marie and Deedee

Sorry for my outbusts yesterday, AF arrived last night so might explain why I was feeling so stressed and teary when the sotuations really isn't that bad when I think about it rationally.
Just feel like I will always be a debt to someone whether it be the bank or my parents. as I pay something off something happens and I need to borrow again 

Anyway off to SIL for the day today haven't seen her this week as we didn't have play group and she has got a job over the summer at a kids camp thing
Also I have enrolled teh boys in a tippee toes class next week it is only 5:50 for both of them which is reasonable compared to others.
Its a singing, music dance kind off class and I though as there is no play groups we could do that instead so hope they like it, going to a free trial class on wednesday.

Its been sunny here all morning but now it is clouding over - typical as I am going out 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - your dh is so lovely! Glad he's taking good care of you (or trying his best to, at least). I think you should speak to the Spanish clinic to find out if what you're going through is normal. It sounds truly horrible. 

Donna - I'm rather jealous that you found a baby activity to go to. Everything has shut down for summer round these parts. Hope you have a nice day with SIL.

Annie - can't wait to hear your anecdotes about the joys of the inlaws.  Staying at your friend's house should be a bit of a break anyway.
To answer your question, dh had Will whilst I had my scan, but had to dash back to work the moment it was over (we'd been kept waiting an hour - no fun with a full bladder). Then I had to wait another 1.5 hours to see a consultant (totally pointless - she told me to come back in a certain no. of weeks and eat lots of cheese ). Will screamed all though the waiting and the consultant bit. I had to leave him in his pushchair the whole time as those are the rules.  Next time he'll be going to SILs.

Claire - what exciting plans do you have for the weekend? How are thinhs with MIL now?

Marie - I'm very jealous of your hot weather. We're still waiting for summer to arrive here.

I am in a really bad mood today, and am annoyed with myself for being in such a mood when I have much to be thankful for. Will had a bad night and is driving me nuts. He won't stop making this annoying screaching noise (he's asleep now, thank goodness). I am so tired and feel like the slightest thing will make me burst into tears. Quite ridiculous and I need to snap out of it. 

back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Emma, I'm in the exact same frame of mind today. I had a rotten night with Hannah, am absolutely shattered and ready to snap anyone's head off for even looking at me  

I'm making myself feel better with a huge array of sugary cakes someone has brought in today. Suggest something similar!

One question though.... why do you have to see a Consultant? Is it because of the trauma with Will at the end of the pregnancy and delivery? and why the Dickens do you need to eat cheese!?!?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Not concentrating at work today.  

I seem to have forgotten where to put a ticker, I put a new one in today, and it is not showing up 

Yeah, and cheese??

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - I'm probably not the best person to advise on ticker matters, but I'll have a go.
Did you copy and paste into the signature bit on your profile?

Don't know why i should eat cheese. Will was screaming so much I couldn't face asking. Thought I'd look on the internet later. I love cheese, so it is no great hardship. 

Grrr he's awake again... here goes, round 2 of grumpy child day


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Polly, I agree re talking to the Spanish clinic, perhaps they can give you an idea of how long this will last so you can focus on an end point.

Emma, oh dear re Will!  I hope round 2 was better than round 1.  How fab that you have to eat extra cheese!!! 

Annie, sorry you're also suffering... those cakes sound nice though............

Donna, I wonder about sticking it out with the old car, as you could get the new one then need to spend out on it... I'm not sure really.  I think most people are in debt one way or another for much of their lives, but if you've sorted a lot of it out, and keep it resonable and manageable, I'm sure it will all be ok. 

Marie, lucky you having lots of sun but (dare I say it...) it's actually ok here today.  At least, it's not raining!!!

I can't get a gp appointment for next week with the lady gp at a time I can make, so I'm thinking I'll make one for when I get back from hols (the male gp is horrible).  If I go the week before we leave, there's not much they can do about it then anyway and (knowing what I'm like) it may wind me up and plague me on the holiday.  Also I'm terrified of going...

Emma, MIL still isn't speaking to us.  It's been 7 weeks now, and FIL now refuses to see us up where he works too (probably because she's told him he can't).  He says he'll only speak to us if we go to their house to see MIL - where she will expect either an apology or slam the door in our faces.  It's a mess.  She has ignored my birthday too.  I feel angry too now, I'd only been part of her family for a few weeks when this started up this time, and she hadn't particularly made me feel welcome beforehand, and now I feel totally  about it, my parents have welcomed DH wholeheartedly into their family, he's calling them mum and dad, and yet my inlaws won't even speak to me let alone welcome me into their family.  My parents are angry on our behalf, and I'm cross it's affecting them as they didn't choose to be part of his dysfunctional family yet they've been dragged into it anyway.  And as for MIL, I think she's a complete nutter.  (I'm genuinely saying that, not name calling)

As for the weekend, we are glossing the woodwork in the hall tomorrow, and then hopefully going out on Sunday.  Plus I need to fit in some HP time.  What's everyone else up to?

x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

aha. I pasted it in the wrong place...


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - nice ticker! Are you planning on doing anything special to mark the occasion?

Claire - yes, your MIL does sound a bit nutty. I bet she's rather jealous that dh has another mother figure in his life, and of course she hates the fact that you have taken her son away. Shame it is impeding you relationshipwith FIL.

Annie - I need cakes. The sweeter the better.

Will is driving me loopy. I don't think I'm cut out for all this! I have to make lots of phonecalls and he won't let me. Each time I pick up the phone he starts screaming. Tried doing it when he wasn't looking but he always spots it. Having a cooling of period and will try again in 10 mins.


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Girls,

OMG...we all seem to be in quite a miserable mood today-myself included  !  On top of it I think my period's coming b/c I feel crampy, so that's not helping.  Thank God I'm outta here in another hour and a half.  
If you girls don't mind listening-I'm going to do some of my own venting when I get home later.  Aaarrrgghhh  , I'm just so angry and hurt right now-but again-I'll get into it later as I've got to finish up my day here.  I hope to be on again between 5 or 6 your time-if anyone will be around. 

I wish everyone some   until I return!

Lots of Love,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Vent away Marie! 

Got to bath Will and put him to bed now, but will read all ventings later


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay, are you guys ready to hear another   session? Well, here it goes.  I apologize in advance for my griping and for how ever long this post ends up being.

So my DH has a concert to go to today/tonight and knowing that in advance I invited a friend that I work with and her daughters to my house for dinner and to hang out.  This was last Wednesday or so.  Well, come Thurs. & Fri. she still hadn't even mentioned it to her girls.  Monday she was out of work b/c one of her girls was having problems with her asthma.  Then Tuesday she actually came in and said that she talked to the girls and they were all excited to come at which time I said, 'so we're on then?'.  She said 'well, let me talk to my ex-husband as he's taking the kids for a few days and make sure-I'll let you know tomorrow.  Well, Wed. comes and I ask her and she says 'I still have to talk to Richard, I'll find out tonight.'  Okay-fine-Thurs. comes and I ask her and she tells me again 'I have to talk to Richard and I'll let you know.'  Finally at 4:30 yesterday (when it was time to leave work) she comes to me and starts giving me this big song and dance.  She ended up telling me that 'we were going to have to postpone' b/c she was going to her Mom's to clean her house b/c her Mom is wearing some kind of cast on her leg or something (first I've heard of it).  Ya know, I just want to say, 'if you don't want to hang out w/me-FINE-don't but don't play these games w/me and lead me on to think that you're going to come and then blow me off at the last minute!'.  
And at that make up some stupid story to cover your  !  Give me a break-I wasn't born yesterday and I'm not stupid!  
I then began to think and finally came up with a thought!  
People just don't want to hang out with me!  I don't know why that is-maybe I have bad breath, or I come off as a know it all or I'm annoying or ugly-I really don't know but I know now-it's definetely got to be me!  As I've said before, I've been through this so many times w/so many people who I thought were my friends.  I mean, can't be all of them! Believe me, I'm not saying this to get sympathy, I really just think that's what it is! I feel that I'm a good and honest person and a really good friend so I can't say I understand, but like they say 'it is what it is'!  Also I'm not going to bother putting myself out there any more.  I always go to 'my friends' especially this one in particular and try to make plans to get together (after them saying-we should hang out) and that day never works for them or they have something better to do or in the end I end up getting blown off some how.  So, ya know what-no more!  If you want to make plans w/me-YOU make them!  Otherwise I'll just assume that you can't be bothered-and that's fine!  This way I don't have to continually be hurt by these people's inconsideration.  Then today she was all up in my face wondering what was wrong w/me!  (Unfortunately for me I guess), I am not a confrontational person and am not going to start something.  I'd rather just keep my hurt feelings inside than hurt somebody else's feelings-that's just me and how I've always been.  
Anyways, now I'm home, by myself for the rest of the afternoon and evening with no plans.  My DH is so sweet that he wasn't even going to go to the show b/c he was so worried about me.  I told him-no way!  , you'd better go, I'll be fine!  (You poor girls just have to listen to me now.)  
Then on top of that, I still haven't heard a peep from my other 'friend' Matt yet!  
Ooohhh...one more thing:  I got a letter from the Dr. from that stupid fertility clinic.  She wrote to give me the names of 2 sexual dysfunction Drs (one of which is in another state!).  I'm like, 'yeah, whatever Lady'!  

Well, I guess I'm done with my venting.  Thank you all for listening.  I apologize for being so negative and bothering you all w/my problems and I hope you are all feeling better.

Hope you all have a great week-end.
Much Love,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Marie - I'd be mad too. That is _so_ rude of her to mess you aroud like that. There is nothing 'wong' with you, I'm sure. 

In the days when I had friends (  that sounds terrible like I'm a big freak, but when I lived in London and was working I did have a lot more friends than now ) I think sometimes I was too good a friend, and I wonder if the same applies to you. If you are always reliable, don't let people down, rise to a crisis etc, some people do start to take you for granted. It is almost like they think it is OK to let you down because you'll be fine about it, won't hold a grudge etc. I wonder if the same applies to you.

I would try and forget about her his evening, and have a few hours of pampering yourself, watching trashy tv, eating something nice etc.


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words Emma.  I do definetely think that's part of the problem that I'm too good of a friend and that's what ends up happening-people take advantage.

Well, I greatly appreciate you listening to my   and getting back to me.  I am here just relaxing and watching my court shows and probably the rest of the night I'll watch America's Next Top Model, as MTV seems to be playing a marathon all night!  How I love reality TV!  

How's that little Will? Did he get to sleep okay?  Have you felt any side effects of your pregnancy yet?  Now, you have another scan next week, correct?  Is this the one where you find out the sex?  
Do you have any plans this week-end?  I have absolutely none-but that's okay with me!    

Just want to do a few personals as I didn't do so earlier:

Polly-so glad to hear DH pampered you last night-you deserve it!  Glad you were able to fall right back asleep after your frequent awakenings.  
Oh...btw...I like your ticker!  I had a hard time posting my little line last week as well!

Annie-that's so great that you will be able to stay at your friends-alone!  August is already on Wed!  Sorry to hear little H had another rough night.  Did you try the lavender oil on her tonight?   That was too funny Polly!
Looking forward to hearing all your in-laws stories.  Does your friend have a computer there you can use?

Donna-How was SILs today?  That is so cute about the class you enrolled the boys in!  I think it will be a great thing for them (and you)! Glad you feel a little better about the $ situation.  Don't worry, I'm sure you will straighten everything out. Money is tough for everyone but if you know how to budget and stay within your means-it makes things much easier.  I'm always here if you need any help (sorry not trying to sound like a snotty know it all).

Claire-I'm proud of you for calling your GP.  Did you make an appointment for when you return from holiday?  Try not to be scared-I think this is the best thing you can be doing!
Isn't that awful about the in-laws!  
Good luck with your wood-working!
How are you enjoying your HP?  I think my boss already finished a few days ago!

Hey Dee Dee! 

Okay, enough out of me!  Talk to you girls tomorrow!


Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Marie that is really not on what you so called friend did to you, especially when she know you would be on your own and left you no time to invite anyone else over 
I would agree with what Emma said, I also have very few friedns and I don't think there is anythign worng with me other than that I drop anything at a moments notice for my friends but I never get the same back 

Polly, I am by no way minamising what you are suffereing but I can now sympathis, When AF arrives a sometimes get hotter at night but last night was rediculous -  I had AF cramps, then was getting really hot thern cold becasu eI have no cover aarrgghh it was a nightmare andnI had no sleep. I don't know how you are coping or how you haven't killed DH, I was ready to   mine this mornign with no reason at all poor thing. How are you anyway?

Claire how are you? I think you are right about the doctors enjoy your holiday then you can get stuck into it all when you get back and we will all be hear to support you  

Annie how are you, is Hannah any better? how is the house comming on?

Morning Emma and Deedee

Boys have been a bit moany and clingy this morning so I hope that doesn't last.
There si a fate thing near us and my nan has a stall so will be popping along there later to support her.  

As for the car DH is driving me mad!!!!
I think we will be getting the car as it is to good an opportunity to miss, just need to decide what to do with our current car.
Can you transfer car tax does anyone know?

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Sorry for being such a grumpy so and so yesterday. Things are much better today.  Dh has taken Will off shopping somewhere to buy a new reomte control for the TV (W put the old one in the dog's water bowl ). I'm about to go into town to order all the stuff for my new bathrooms. 

Donna - have you checked out the dvla website? That'll tell you about car tax. My instinct is that you can't transfer it. 

Marie - glad you had a good night home alone.

Right, better go out,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Emma,

I checked the website but it doesn't say much there is a phone number so I will get DH to ring later.
I know if you scrap a car you can send your tax disc off and the refund you what is left on it, so I am not sure If I could sell the car without tax and then claim the money back.

I love home shopping, do you know what you are going to order or do you still have to pick bathroom bits out?

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Happy Week-end, just checking in quick to say 'HI!'.

Thank you for your kind words Donna.  You and Emma both have made me feel better-it sounds like we're all the same kind of people and friends!  
Sorry to hear DH is driving you nutty however I think getting the car would be a good idea.  It seems wasteful to put $ into your old car.  Good luck with everything!
Sorry to hear of your hot flashes.  Hope you can get some sleep tonight and I'm sending you a   in advance!  Also hope the boys are feeling better.

Emma, glad you are feeling better today. Hope you are having fun picking things out for your new bathrooms-how I love decorating!

I'm kind of in shock . My friend Matt actually called a bit ago and we are going out tonight!  Part of me wants to give him a big smack but the other part loves him a lot b/c I've known him forever.  So, we'll see what happens.  We will finally be able to catch up with each other's lives since we haven't seen each other in like a month!  

Anyways, I've gotta hit the showers as DH wants to go out and about for a little while.  Hope you all have a wonderful day!

Hugs,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Hope you've all had a pleasant Sunday. 

Had my nuchal scan today (the one that tests for Down's Syndrome), but don't get the results until late tomorrow. They were running late and kept me waiting (with full bladder - ouch!) for 2 hours - worse than the NHS experience the other day!

No other excitements. Still reading HP, but fear I'm going to get thoroughly confused with the plot. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry Emma its been a busy weekend, although haven't done very much  I didn't get a chance to come on and wish you luck for today. Glad the scan went well - shame you couldn't have reults there and then, why was that? they calculated mine straight away when I had mine done?

Hope everyone else had a nice weekend, chat more tommorrow

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

They said they could see the nasal bone, which is a good thing, but have to wait until the blood tests come back tomorrow to give an accurate risk figure, or something.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

How is everyone today? 

I had a half decent weekend it turned out. Took Lady H to a birthday party where there were so many kids it was un real. She had a few diva moments, but I've really learnt to embrace her for who she is and just laugh it off now instead of going bright red and aplogising for her! I'm not doing that anymore, I have no reason to. She's a baby!!!

She had a really bad night on Friday and MIL & FIL made a few comments. Nothing nasty, but enough to let me know that they were kept awake again. So, on Saturday I kept H out of the house as much as I could and gave her a slug of Piriton that night which did the trick and she slept through. I needed that as much as anyone else! 

DH & I went out Saturday night for drinks with a group of our friends and it was bliss. Just to spend some time with DH and feel alive again in the hub of my favourite people! Not just Annie who has no house and a daughter who point blank refuses to walk    

And then yesterday Hannah went to my Mum's all afternoon so I met a friend for lunch and then we went to the cinema to see Hairspray. Girls, you have to go and see it. It was absolutely fantastic! I came out of there buzzing! 


Emma - Glad the nuchal went well. Are they going to call you with the results later? sorry you had a bad day with Will on Friday. We all have those don't we? Of course you're cut out for it all. You're the most deserving person to have the title of SuperMum that I know of. 
Any luck with the bathhroom shopping?

Polly - Wow! 10 year anniversary. That's a real milestone. What have you and DH got planned?

Claire - did you manage anymore HP? I'm desperate for you to finish it so we can have a chat about it!
I can't believe MIL is still giving you the cold shoulder. D,you know what though - let her get on with it. She's the one missing out. You and DH are clearly very happy and have a good life, so carry on enjoying it.  Bet she'll be round in a flash when you announce you're pregnant  

Donna - Any progress with the car? how are the boys today?

Marie - I am 100% confident that there is nothing "wrong" with you. Sounds to me like you're a phenomenal friend and as you self diagnosed -sometimes too good. Friends who don't make a fuss and just smile when they've been let down do seem to get walked over sometimes. Take it as a compliment. She must know that you're such a good person.
How was your night out with Matt?

We're due to have a builder over to the house this morning to take a look around. We might get a better idea of how long it's going to take to get home. Not soon enough! 

Back later x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, sounds like a fab weekend you had there!  I'm trying with HP but I'm sooo busy I only get to snatch time here and there!  I'm only up to page 250-ish...  normally I'd have finished by now!

Marie, I have the exact same thing, I've decided I'm far too nice and people think I'll 'understand' or whatever.  Hugs to you though and hope you had a nice time with Matt.  (it is Matt?)

Polly, wow, 10 years.  Are you going away to celebrate?

Emma, glad the scan went well, hope you get your blood test back asap so you can breeze on into your pregnancy.

Donna, what did you decide to do about the car?

I had a horrible weekend.  DH and I had a blazing row, partly over my whimpering about pg people and partly because he's so upset about MILs behaviour.  It's really getting to him now, he thinks she's always wanted rid of him.  I am so angry I could go round there and slap her.  I've also spent a lot of time gloss painting and feel nauseous as a result.  

As for dpo news, day 10 but have af symptoms and my temp dived today so maybe this cycle is wackier than the last one.  If my luteal phase is less than 11 though, which is looking likely, I might try to coax myself to the gp before the hols and see if she will prescribe my something progesterone-heavy.  

Oh, and took my car in for the service today and they said it wasn't in the book.  I got really shirty with them and said I'd taken the day off for this and they reluctantly agreed to do it.   (I'm actually working from home but I hate being messed around and my boss wouldn't take too kindly to me asking to work from home again another day).  But now I'm dreading going back later to collect it as I was a bit stroppy... probably hormones.  

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

aaarrrggghh having a nightmare morning,

I am so tired and its only 9:20! Ryan is in his cot but being grizzly and refusing to go to sleep and Callum wont be put down although he is happily chewing a teething ring at the moment. think I am in for a day of it today  and DH as taken teh buggy to work with him - AGAIN  

Right sorry about that

Annie sounds like you had a fab weekend and good for you for embracing Hannah she is a lovely little girl, she will show al those so n sos when she starts charging round everywhere  

Claire sorry you and DH had a row is it sorted now? you are both under a lot of presuure so I guess it was to be expected. I completely shut DH out at times when we were ttc expecially when we were having IUI and they failed, looking back I was quite horruble to him its amazing we managed to have children at all.

Emma when will you be getting the results?

Polly when is your anniversary? 10 yrs well done to you and DH  

Marie how was Matt did you give him  

we have decided to get the car, we didn't want to change c\rs right now wanted to wait till next year but this is (hopefully) a good opportunity and it does seem silly to spend out more on our current car, when the things we need to fix will come to more than what we can sell it for 
Hopefully getting teh car sometimes this week or at the weekend just trying to sort out tax and insurance and what is happening with our old car.

Looks like I am having a day in as I have no buggy but there is plenty I can do here anyway if the boys let me.
Ryan is jyst wimpering now so hopefulyl he will drop of to sleep he is soooo tired as Callum woke him up this morning

Donna xx

off to order stuff on kiddicare


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear the boys are playing up today!  Hope you get your jobs done!

Yes row is sorted after a few 'frosty' days (me being frosty, DH being nice )


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all, 

Annie - glad you had a good weekend. You certainly deserved it!
I've never tried Piriton (on Will) - does it knock them out? Might have to get some of that for emergencies. 
LOL at supermother - so far from the truth I'm afraid.  

Claire - sorry you had a difficult weekend. Have you and dh resolved your differences now?

Annie, Claire - I'm also at about p. 250 in HP, so please don't give the ending away just yet.

Donna - how annoying that you have no buggy.  

Don't get my scan results until after 10pm tonight (  means I have to stay up late). If it is OK we can start to tell people I suppose (but I don't really want to - fell quite  ). 
More car troubles here too. We drove through a pothole yesterday (no choice, car coming the other way at speed) and the steering and suspension are wrecked. It is going to cost a small fortune. So annoying.  And a pain in the neck to get it to a garage etc. I can drive it overshort distances, but it feels a bit scary (veers dramatically to one side).


Going to go and buy food.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Why do you feel bad about telling people your good news? Sorry to hear about the car. They're a money pit sometimes aren't they  

Claire - Glad you and DH have made up. Your holiday couldn't have come at a better time. A bit of space away from work and thoughts of MIL. 

Well, I think I've done something really neurotic. I've gone and worked myself up into a bit of a frenzy this morning about Lady H not walking and paranoia that her glue ear is affecting her speech. Convinced myself there is something more sinister and called my HV. Waiting for her to ring back. I think I want to see her and have a chat for my own peace of mind. But am I being a big old Drama Queen again?!?!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie, thats what the HV is there for, what makes you think her ear is effecting her speech? didn't the ENT DR say her speech would be fine?
If you are worried then you have every right to want to talk to you HV and you are not being nurotic at all   I hope the HV can put your mind at rest
Hannah has taken some steps though hasn't she? so its not like she isn't alking at all and she is getting about by crawling I assume so I am sure you have no worries there and she will soon be up and about on her feet

Took me ages to order the bits from kiddicare website was really slow 

Ryan has calmed down now but that was after crying for an hour and having bonjela, teething powder and finally when all else failed some calpol he is now hapily playing and chewing everything so I am sure we have some teeth coming, Callum is having a nap 

Emma   at more car troubles I am really hoping our new car is a good buy and we don't to spend out more money on it in a few months  Cars are such a pain

Claire glad you and DH have sorted things out, your holiday is just what you need - where are you going agagin? some time away to be yourselves and be togther away from everything else will do you the world of good.

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm at page 254 of HP....

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ooooh we're all at similar stages of HP!  (except Annie the whizz reader!)  Hi Polly!

Emma, don't worry, I won't give anything away without first checking you've all finished too.  The way I'm going, I'll be last anyway!

Donna, we're going on a two week cruise to the Baltics, stopping at Stockholm, Helsinki, St Petersburgh, Tallin, two places in Denmark I hadn't heard of and a stop so we can travel to Berlin for the day.  We also have four days at sea to chill out (hoping it is sunny ) and read, use the gym, go to the ship's cinema, get sozzled, etc.  Can't wait!

Annie, I'm sure Hannah is fine but the HV will be able to reassure you.  I did have trouble saying the letter L and as you know I had ear infections when I was little, but it was easily remedied, something to do with putting honey on the roof of my mouth  but I can't remember the details (sorry if I've told you that before, I want to reassure you ).  Even if there was a problem which there probably isn't it is easily sorted.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I have given the boys there lunch a bit early and put them to bed, they are not sleeping yet though and show no signs of going to sleep even though I know they are very tired especially Ryan 
They are chatting to each other so as they are not crying I am going to leave them there,as they are safe and happy for the moment so I can start on the washing etc

Emma - why are the results so late?

Annie have you heard from your HV yet?

I think I am the only one not reading HP  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oooh Claire - cruise sounds fab! I'm very jealous.

Annie - I feel bad telling some local mothers because they've mentioned struggling with ttc at the moment, but with family I don't feel bad just hugely embarassed to say that I had sex! I don't know how to bring it up in conversation.
Hope  hv gets back to you soon.

Claire - forgot to say earlier, we went to the village pub at the weekend (the one you've talked about waliking to) and the food was crap. We only had bar snacks, but the chips were very disappointing (is there anything worse than disappointing chips). Whilst we were there they had a delivery of bought-in frozen stuff, so that goes towards explaining it. The outside bit is nice to sit in though for a drink. 


Polly -  

Donna - don't know why the results are quite so late. The receptionist said that the consultant phones from home with the results as soon as they are emailed to him.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

No news from HV yet, but that doesn't surprise me. She can be a bit of a chocolate tea pot at times. I don't know what has gotten me all wound up about it all this morning. I think I'm  

Claire/Polly/Emma - READ FASTER!  

Emma- I see what you're saying about announcing your pg. An opportunity will present itself sooner or later! Either you tell them or wait until it's obvious!

Donna - sounds like the boys are having one of those off days where routine goes out the window! 

Claire - the cruise sounds luuurrvly!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon,

I have eaten a huge slice of choclate fudge cake and feel alot calmer 
Boys are finally sleeping so I am hoping they will have a big sleep and wake up in better moods especially as DH is going to the gym tonight so I am bathing and putting the boys to bed on my own, which wont be easy now they are on the move 
I have managed to put some washing on, it is now drying   mopped the kitchen and toilet floors and cleaned the tiolet. Just need to clean the bathroom but that may not get done today.

Claire your cruise sounds bliss, I have alwasy liked the look of cruises but been worried about going on one incase I am sea sick 

Annie things with Hannah are obviously playing on your mind and the added stress of the flood wont have helped. what does DH say about hannah not walking? I hope your HV gets back to you soon.

Emma I can see why it might be difficult to tell people but when I was ttc I was more hurt when people felt they couldn't tell me they were pregnant than by the fact they were pregnant

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello All My Lovely Ladies!

I was just catching up on all your posts during my break but I've got to get back to work now-ugh!  
I will be checking in again later to write my own.

Until then, hope you all have a lovely afternoon and evening!

Love Yous Lots,
Marie


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello Again!

Emma-Have you heard from the Dr. yet?  No, probably not as it's only around 8PM your time-ugh!
Try not to be   about telling everyone the wonderful news!  And my gosh you're so silly to feel   to tell your family b/c then they know you had s!  You're so cute!  I'm sure the right time will come to tell everyone, so don't worry!  
Sorry to hear about the car troubles, ugh!  So, how did you make out with your bathroom shopping?!

Annie-so glad to hear you had a nice week-end-you so deserved it!  Did you hear back from the HV about Hannah?  No, I don't think you are being   for calling.  Like Donna said, that's what they're there for and if it makes you feel better-that means all the difference in the world.  What did the builder have to say about the house?

Claire-Sorry to hear you had a rough week-end.  Thank you so much for your help with the charting.  I had a feeling that's what the problem was, but really wasn't sure.  I'm still having trouble understanding all that stuff but I'm still at the beginning of the course so I guess that's to be expected.  
Your holiday sounds awesome.  I was going to ask where you were going!  
How did you make out when you had to pick up the car?  Sometimes you have to get '****ty' w/people in order to get what you want-you go girl!!!  

Donna-Did you survive through the day w/the boys?!  What did you order from Kiddicare?  Don't feel  , I'm not reading HP either.  Unfortunately, I am just not a reader, never have been.  I've always had trouble comprehending what I'm reading.  I have to be really into it in order to keep going and that's not easy for me.  I'm so bad-I'd much rather watch tv-especially reality tv!  Anyone else watch that?  

Hi Polly! 

Hey Dee-haven't heard from you in a while!?

Want to thank you all again for your kind words regarding my big rant on Friday.  I greatly appreciate all the nice things you said.  
Everything Sat. night w/Matt went well.  No Donna, I didn't give him a   b/c he actually seemed sorry for not talking to me and seeing me sooner.  He and his boyfriend just got an apmt. together so he's been kind of stressed w/all that going on so between that and the comment he made about not calling me and seeing me-I let it go.  As far as the girl from work, Isabelle-I've been giving her the cold shoulder.  She just said to me 'I think you don't like me any more!    Unfortunately that's how I am-if you hurt me-I don't forget and I need my time to get over it-sorry!  
Ooohh...one last thing and I've got to get back to work-I bought me a digital thermometer, multi vitamins and folic acid pills to get ready for some serious baby making.  I am also learning how to understand my chart and fertile days via Fertility Friends (and w/Claire's help!).  So, we'll see what happens-I'm still waiting for   to come at this point!

Okay, got to go!!!  Talk to you all tomorrow!

Love,
Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys

I'm really  this morning. Hannah was up *all* night screaming and thrashing around. She had a little snooze between midnight and 3am and that was it again until 6am. We all took it in turns trying to get her to settle, even MIL helped out as I was crying in the kitchen.

I'm exhausted and I don't know what to do with myself. I honestly think I've reached the end of my rope with her and everything else that's going on.

I just can't catch a break at the moment.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie  you're going through a tough time right now.  Can you take some time for yourself in the next day or two, maybe a facial or something to help you relax and unwind?  I don't know what else to suggest, I'm really sorry, this isn't my forte exactly... but I am sending you lots of hugs.

Emma, got your results back yet?  Re. the pub, thanks for the tip off re the frozen food.  We've had a drink in the garden and thought it was quite nice, but weren't keen on the bar area.  Have you been to the other village pub, I forget it's name...?

Hi Polly.

Marie, no problem re. the charting, it is a bit baffling at first.  It's a matter of getting into the habit of it.  My alcohol consumption doesn't help my chart at all, although an ovulation pattern is there, so it is useful to know when you're ovulating etc.

Donna, hope things are ok with you.

Hi Deedee.

Well, after my dramatic temperature dip yesterday and waiting all day for af, to arrive, nothing.  Today my temp has soared back up so hopefully I will at least make it to a 11 day luteal phase, fingers crossed.  I had some twinges yesterday, really sharp ones, and I have  crusty nipples!!!!!!!!!!!!  This is a new af symptom, but my trusty skin breakout is looming too. 

Right got to go, got a 9am meeting!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie -   No wise words, I'm afraid, but my heart goes out to you. Life would be so much easier if they could tell you what was wrong. Hope tonight is better.

Claire - it is all sounding promising. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.
I haven't been to the other pub, but it doesn't look that great. They too have frozen food delivered, although they do have real potatoes (the lorries pass by my house to make deliveries). 

Didn't get much HP reading  done last night (dh hijacked my book and has overtaken me  ). Only on p.300 ish.
Got the Down's test results. V. low risk, so that's a relief. 

Going to go and look at tiles now. Have a man coming to look at my roof later, but he doesn't sound like a hunky builder type.
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Emma, so pleased to hear you got your test results and you're low risk!  Oh and I think we'll stick to our trusted favourites for meals for now...!

I'm on about page 350 now, will get more time tonight hopefully as got bogged down with more gloss painting.  Hopefully our new hall floor will be laid later this week and the carpet in the next fortnight.  We have a man coming to start work painting the outside of our house hopefully today (the front is a cottage-y cream), as it looks quite dirty after 13 years of not being painted!

Right, lots of work to finish before I go on holiday and only 9 working days to do it in......  

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Really pleased the nuchal results are good. Looking forward to the next scan when we can hopefully see what we're having  

Claire - Only 9 days left - woo! 

I've got appointments with the HV and GP this afternoon. Annoyingly they couldn't get them close together so I'll have to make 2 trips, but I think it's necessary. See if they can find out what's wrong with her and a chance for me to let them know that I'm not coping right now. 

I'll speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - good luck with the appointments.  Don't let them fob you off with platitudes and cliches.

Claire - there's no stopping you!
I think I may have just driven by where you live and, if so, it is lovely there isn't it. Is the Homebase that you often talk about going to very near to where you live? I didn't know it was there until today (did a web search for my nearest one, and it was only 2 miles away  ). 
I'm in shock at the price of tiles. They didn't really have a huge choice either.

Emma, xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Annie good luck this afternoon, I'll be thinking of you. 

The Homebase is quite near, we live about a mile away.  You'd need to go to the next roundabout down, turn left, then our house is about another half a mile up that estate, near the hill.  It's probably not where you're thinking of, but yes we do think it's nice.

I agree that Homebase is ridiculously expensive and the choice is poor.  The staff on that customer service desk are also *very* rude.  What are you tiling, the bathroom?  We need kitchen tiles but think we'll go to Topps Tiles or somewhere like that which is a bit cheaper.  (Incase you didn't know, there is also a Sainsburys near there, if you turn right at the roundabout before the Homebase one)

Woo-hoo to the 9 working days to go to the holiday!  We soooo need this! 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't know about the Sainsburys either. 

My plumber recommended Homebase for tiles (but a different store), and said he liked the Laura Ashley tiles. They are £21.99 per box (1sq metre), and I need approx 50 sq metres. I don't think so!

Will check out other stores.


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good evening Girls,

Annie-I'm so sorry to hear you're having such a rough time w/the little one, etc.  I hope you made out okay at your appointments today and I look forward to hearing all about them.  Try to hang in there Lady, that's all I can say.  When you are going through rough times you have to remember that they will only last so long before the sun will be shining upon you again.  We are all here to support you whenever you need anything.  Oh btw, here's another   for good measure.  

Claire-I fixed my ticker, does it look right to you?   came today so I'm guessing that's what it should look like?!   I have another question for you though:  if you don't feel any symptoms of your period coming on-does that mean you're not going to ovulate?  I don't understand how that works.  I believe last month and again this month I had none of the usual symptoms like breast tenderness, etc. (excecpt PMS-I had major PMS!)-it just came.  At least this time the cycle was 26 days so that's a little more consistent.  I hope it's okay b/c I really want to try the whole baster thing again when the time is right (it's really my only hope now).  What do you think?
Hey...when are you supposed to be due?  The extra symptom of yours sounds odd. 
Yeah-9 days!!!  

Emma-Glad to hear everything w/the scan turned out okay.  When do you go for the one to find out the sex?
How did your tile shopping go?  Are they for the bathroom?  Did the roofer turn out to be hunky or no?

Hi Donna-where are you today?!!??

Talk to yous all tomorrow,
Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Appointments went well yesterday. HV was really supportive as I blubbed like a fool   She didn't have magic answers as there aren't any with kids are there?, but it was good to talk as they say  
Dr confirmed that Lady H has an bad infection in the same ear that perforated last week. Bit worrying that it would heal and re-infect so quickly. He has promised me faithfully that if she gets another one or if this doesn't clear in a week, he will call her Consultant and ask him to see her immediately. 

I prepared myself for a long night and the little blighter slept through! I think she exhausted herself after days of screaming the place down  


Emma - Have you told anyone about Annie Jnr yet? Are we allowed to start dicussing names?!? Annie is an obvious choice for a girl  

Claire - Any sign of AF yet or no AF and still with the crusty nipples?  

Donna/Polly - Morning! 

Marie - Thank-you for the supporting words


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Sorry I was awol yesterday.  

Annie so glad you spoke to HV and she made you feel better. is there anything teh Dr can do for Hannah - antibiotics? or is ti one of these things that has to be left to get better on its own?

Emma glad results all came back good, I can't wait for your next scan

Claire when is AF due its sounding good      

Marie how is your charting going?

Morning Polly and Deedee

Had a gate delivered yesterday so I can now pen the boys in, in the living room  

Going to a song and music class today, first time so a bit nervous but looking forward to it

Back later,

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, you sound much better today  and you have a plan, which really is half the battle.  Glad Hannah slept through last night too, I bet you all needed that!

Donna, hope the boys enjoy the song and music class today, it sounds good!

Marie, I'd doubt very much whether lack of af symptoms means you didn't ovulate.  What you're looking for most of all is a clear temperature rise after ovulation that stays higher than the pre-ovulation temps until af arrives and you need a few charts showing no ovulation before you can even consider that.  Mine is a bit erratic thanks to alcohol but there is a pattern discernible.  Yes your ticker is right.

Emma, what does the day hold in store for you?

Morning Polly, morning Deedee.

AF is either due today (but probably not as my temp is very high) or possibly Friday (if my ovulation day was day 25 not day 23 - my chart shows it could have been either).  I still have the funny nipples  but now think it was probably because when I was gloss painting I wore a t-shirt without a bra .  I don't have any other symptoms worth mentioning for af or for pg.

Back later,

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire- I can't remember how BMS went this cycle. Did you cover all ovulation day possibilities? Is there a chance of a BFP I'm wondering, ney - hoping!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - good news that you still don't have af. Lets hope it stays that way.  I can't see why not wearing a bra would make your nipples go crusty! Do you always take it off for painting. The mind boggles.   

Annie - glad things went well yesterday with hv and gp, and you feel a bit happier. 

Donna - enjoy singing! 

Marie - the tiles are for the bathroom. Going to see if I can find some cheaper ones today. The builder turned out to be far younger and hunkier than he sounded on the phone, but not very chatty. I've got an electrician coming this afternoon, who did sound nice in the phone. 

Polly, Deedee  

V. angry with dh this morning. The past few nights he has complained and/or looked very disgruntled with my food, (which, I admit hasn't been the best stuff I've ever cooked). Last night he complained that there was too much red onion in the pasta sauce (which i'd added because he asked for it, I hate the stuff), and it wasn't chopped finely enough, and there wasn't enough chilli, before flouncing off. He was acting like a spolit teenager, and doesn't seem to understand how his behaviour was totally out of order. Anyway, I'm going on strike and he can cook his own meals now.  

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG Emma, I'd have thrown the pasta sauce over his head! and absolutely would refuse to cook any future meals! 

I think you need to hold out until you are compensated incredibly well for such comments!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, I agree with Annie, DH would have been wearing the pasta sauce for such rude comments!

Annie, bms would have been:
1) If ovulation was day 23 - the day of ovulation, -2, -3. -4, -5 (days before) and luteal phase of 11 days would be af today
2) If ovulation was day 25 - -2, -4, -5 and luteal phase of 11 days would be af Friday.

So yes there is hope in scenario 1, but not much in scenario 2.  However, I have af twinges and feelings now, plus a huge spot on my chin and one on my cheek, this is typical af.

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh and no I don't usually take it off for painting but I needed to wear it with a certain top later that day and didn't want it to get grubby! 

I meant to add, DH rang MIL this morning and there is a 'ceasefire'.  Don't know what that involves as yet..................

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I was sorely tempted to throw the sauce over him - something I've never even come close to doing before - but I knew that I'd be the one left to clean the floor, pick up the broken crockery  etc afterwards, and I'd given the kitchen a really thorough clean yesterday!

I don't particularly want flowers, chocolates etc (although I wouldn't say no ), I want him to apologise and mean it, and to behave like a 36 year old should (and to stop leaving clothes, shoes, clutter generally lying around for fairies to pick up). Perhaps I'm hoping for too much.   I understand (a bit) when he is working silly hours that he doesn't have time to help out at home, but he isn't at the moment so could really do much more to help.

I had some horrible twinges when out and about just now (and came rushing home convinced I was miscarrying  ), and I was panicking that me being so angry isn't good for the baby at all.

Sorry, for the me, me, me and general grouchiness. Just had to get it out of my system.

Could do with a good joke now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - glad we cleared all that up. 

Oooh, wonder what ceasefire means. Doesn't sound quite like an apology. Perhaps she is going to forgive you.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

so much to catch up on in one morning,

    Claire af symptoms are identical to pg symptoms so it aint over till its over      

Emma how are you feling now? prehaps you just over did it? remeber there is alot going on in your body just now and a lot of things are moving and adjustion ready to accomedate Annie jr   so that probably expalins the twinges, take things easy for the rest of the day to put your ming at rest.

the boys loved the music session it was really good and everyone seemed friendly although we didn't really talk  the boys only got grizzly towards the end becasue the were tired so this is a huge step for ryan who is usually funny in new situations and with new people. Group was small though only 5 other babies and there mums 
They both fell asleep in the car and are still happily sleeping - not in the car I would like to add 

Donna x x

p.s Emma good for you going on strike - does DH know yet?

p.p.s very interested to hear what MIL had to say


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I tell you what, she better flipping not have 'forgiven' me .  DH said she said she felt insecure.  Oh really.  Well how insecure does someone feel when their new MIL is hostile to them, stops speaking to them, says things about them to other family members and ignores their birthday?!   I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cross I can't tell you.  We (me and DH) had a row about it last night actually  and another one this morning.  I just don't know what the answer is, as I can see it all happening again and again and again and I won't live that way.

Donna, I can't tell you how much I want to be pg, and to get a bfp this month, but my symptoms are so typical.  The pg-ness around me at work is overwhelming me.

On that cheery note, I'd better do some work! x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire sending you some more                 sounds like you need them

     




Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh my word maybe music group wasn't such a success  

The boys woke up but were still sleepy so they had lunch and I put them in there cots where they had a little nap, when they woke up they seemed fine at first and a snack and a drink and then went into melt down   I have no idea why or what started it. they wouldn't calm down so after running out of things to do I put them both back in there cots where they seem to have calmed down and are chatting to each other, I hate putting them in there its like I am punishing them or shutting them in another room like a bad mum but sometimes its the only place they will calm down 

I had planned to go food shopping later then pick DH up from work but I am not going to attempt the supermarket with them like this, but hopefully they will improve - maybe they need more sleep 

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

A Cheery Hello Girls!  

Annie-Glad the apmts went well yesterday and Lady H actually slept the full night!

Donna-Did the boys get back to sleep?  It is so great that you take them to these groups.  It sounds so cute!  Do you think you'll be able to get your grocery shopping done?  
I was just wondering and I hope you don't mind me asking-how have you been feeling?  What did you decide about the anti-d's?

Claire-Thanks again for your advice re the charting.  Well, we will definetely give it a go when it seems I might be ovulating.  
I am saying so many prayers for you for a BFP. 
OMG...what a mess w/this whole MIL stuff.  Is there any way the two of you can sit down and talk everything out?  It's not worth it getting in the way of your relationship w/DH.  Well, I wish you luck with everything AND
        

Emma-OMG...DH needs a big  .  How rude!  He should be thankful that he has such a good wife who cooks, cleans and takes care of the little one-not to mention carrying another one!  How inconsiderate!  
Hey...how did the electrician turn out?  

Aaarrgghh..there is this one lady here at work that's such a %itch sometimes.  She was just yelling about some stuff so I went over there and was like  !  It's like just shut up and stop your darn yelling!  

Anyways, got to get back to work.  Have a lovely evening everyone!

Love,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't cook (well only for me). Dh came back and made his own food. The topic has not been raised. 

I have finished HP. How are you doing with it Claire and Polly?

Off to Manchester tomorrow for the day to visit my parents. Not looking forward to it, but it has to be done once in a while. SIL has borrowed the dog for a few days and the house seems too quiet and still. 
Just told MIL my news - not interested in the slightest.  She said congratulations, then carried on with what she was saying.


Back on Friday,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

What is it with MIL's?!?! 

Emma - I bet it's hard to remember (i've forgotten alot already), but the twinges could well be stretching pains. I know I had them between 12 & 15 weeks and was convinced it was a bad thing. 
Good for you on the no cooking front! Have you had an apology yet or will hell freeze over first - like when my DH apologises  
Soooo, what did you think to HP?!?! 

Claire - Isolated!?!?! The woman is deranged! Have you ever sat down and had a "chat" with her about everything? Or does the thought of that make you shiver! It just feels like she's winning if you and DH are arguing. Is she secretly hoping that her constant tantrums will cause you and DH to argue until you say enough?!?

Well, here's hoping that ovulation was the earlier date and that there's a BFP coming your way. Mircales can happen! 


Donna - Maybe all the fun at the music class got the boys all over excited and tired. How are they today?

Marie - I wish I had the guts to tell some of my colleagues to shut it once in a while   Fab news that you're going to have a go at ttc on ovulation day. Are you going to try intercourse or turkey basting?!?

Polly -  


Well, moving on to me news - I had the most unbelievably surreal day.

A department at the insurance company called me to ask if we still required rental accomodation. I explained that we were with the Out Laws which wasn't ideal, but beggars can't be choosers in these situations and we were fine unless something ideal came up - which given the fact that so many people are homeless right now, property is a bit scarce!

The nice Lady advised me that they would keep looking, but if I found anything to give them a call and they would try and arrange it for us. Sooo, I was rather quiet at work yesterday and started having a surf around. A colleague was looking with me when a search engine threw out an enormous property on the poshest street in the whole town. It looked fabulous and we were both laughing about the chances of being given somewhere nice like that, bearing in mind that their first offer was a caravan on my driveway  

Anyhoo, my colleague convinced me to give them a call and ask on the off chance as you never know unless you ask. So, I called and explained that the location of this house was absolutely perfect (which it is) and I know it is a bit extravagant,but thought I'd ask as a longshot.

The lady laughed when I told her the monthly rental fee and said it was a longshot but she'd put the request forward. She called me an hour later (laughing again) and said "they've only gone and said yes"

O.M.G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We have this amazing house to live in for the next 6 months. I'm not going to want to go home! 

I called everyone I know and was practically screaming the address at them. I have had a billion texts and phonecalls from friends who are demanding to come and stay with us! And we are going to throw a huge "Flood Party" as the garden is the size of about 2 football pitches! 

We're going to see it tomorrow afternoon and just check that it is as nice as the thumbnails look! I am still in shock today. I can't believe it! 

DH is thrilled to bits and can't wait to get his hands on the basement for a poker night with the lads!

Oooh, and also - I called the hospital yesterday to see if I could bring Lady H's appointment forward (there was a bit of blood coming out of her ear)  and they've got me in on Monday morning - yipeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to beg for help with her! Not leaving until they do something! 


Right - best get some work started. Back soon x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, what fab news!!!  Every could does have a silver lining it seems... 

Marie, pleased to hear you're going to give ttc a go.  Is this with s or alternative means?  Are you going to use OPKs?  (as your temp charting will only tell you after the event when you ovulated).

Emma, MILs eh!  I've heard loads of times that twinges like that are stretching pains.  I take it you feel ok now?

I am only on page 400 of HP  there is so much to do at home in the evenings, and I absolutely had to read Charley's interview in Heat last night... 

As for MIL, she told DH that she thinks I am stopping him from going round to see him.  As if!  He'd seen her loads before she stopped speaking to us, we'd both been round for dinner, in fact I'd seen her more times socially than I'd seen my own parents.  If she thinks she will be priority number 1 then she can forget it.  I was so upset last night I burst into tears  and it seems as though she now thinks things will continue as normal (until the next time she has a strop).  I think she thinks DH will go round every night for dinner and leave me sitting at home on my own.  Anyway when we got home last night there was a belated birthday card on the mat for me with a £10 note inside it.  I think she now expects me to ring her up and say thank you...     

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - hmmmm, I sense a dilemma. On one hand you want to tell her to stick her card, but in the name of peace and a quiet life you might have to call her and say Thank-You. 
Poor you, this really must be such a strain to live with everyday. You're doing so well coping with it all. Stay strong hun. Whatever you decide wil be the best decision x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello My Lovely Girls,

Emma-Glad everything went well on the dinner front.  Hope you have a good visit w/your parents.  As for that MIL, I'm gonna give her a good  !

Annie-OMG...I'm so happy for you  !  See, what did I tell you about the  ?  Well, I hope the home turns out to be everything you are hoping for!  How is that little darling today and how did she sleep last night?  Glad to hear you got the apmt pushed up!

Claire-Aaarrggghhh...what a sticky situation with this MIL.  Again, is there any way you can have a civil one on one with her?  Well, could you maybe call her and thank her for the card but say at the same time you're more concerned about just trying to have a good relationship w/her and her with her son?  These things are so difficult but I'm sure you will handle it in the best way possible.  Good luck and I look forward to hearing what happens.  
How are you feeling today?  Still having all those symptoms-any new ones??  

Donna-Where are you Honey?  I'm beginning to get worried about you!  

DH and I are going to TTC w/the turkey baster b/c you know our situation, we can't have 's', so it's more frustrating and disheartening to even try w/that.  I'm just looking forward to AF being over and us trying.  Can I ask a stupid question?  Do any of you have experience with this method and if so, when the baster is inserted should it be aimed up or where?!    Aarrgghh...why does this have to be so difficult?

Well, anyways, it's Thursday so that means today is my last full work day of the week as tomorrow is only a half day-yippee!!! 
Hope you all have a great evening!

Love to you All,
Marie


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

It's quiet on here today... where is everybody?

Marie, no idea re which way to point the turkey baster to be honest!  Maybe one of the others can offer you some advice.  Good luck with it all though.  Do you know roughly which day you ovulate, or is there going to be a lot of basting?! 

As for MIL.  I went to see her the last time this happened for a nice 121 chat, and she yelled at me, told me I was nothing but trouble, said she'd hoped for a nice DIL etc.  I took it on the chin that time for the sake of the wedding (infront of her, anyway), but there is NO WAY I am going round there for a repeat.  For one thing, I'd answer back this time as I won't be bullied by her, and that will doubtless make it even worse.  I don't think there is an answer.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello Hello,

Sorry Marie I went AWOL again  
Went out for the day for a picnic with MIL, SILX2 and all there children plus the 2 MIL looks after. It was a really nice day we did get a little rained on though.
Boys were so tired when we got home they wasn't interested in there bath at all and have gone staright to sleep after being put down 

Emma -  maybe MIL ws surprised and once it has sunk in she will appear more happy for you?

Claire what can I say and MIL that women is truely horrible  
    I hope there is no AF tommorrow    

Annie -  you jammy cow!!!!!!!!!!! you deserve it after having your home flooded  when do you move in to your new palace   bet it will be the party of all parties.
Poor Hannah, glad the moved her appointment forward you give them   till they do something.

settling down to watch eastenders and the bill now. DH has just ordered a yummy chinese  

I am going to SIL tommorrow (my side, today was DH side of the family) so may not be online much, may log on from her house thouugh 

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Donna!  There you are!    Glad to hear you had a nice day out w/everyone!  Enjoy your Chinese and shows and also tomorrow!

Claire-argh, I understand now.  Sorry, not sure what advice to give you there.  Can we all just give her a good   and be done with it?!


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry, forgot to answer you Claire.  According to FF's calendar chart thingee-they are saying around the 13thish.  I will be using my OVPs and watching the cervical fluid too.  It didn't work the last few times we tried but this time I'm being much more conscientious about it so we'll see!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

didn't eat much chinese came over feeling really ill - off to bed now  
Ryan has been coughing since he went to bed so hope we are not in for a bad night  

Just had to come on quick - Marie sorry i didn't anwser before I used a turkey for a few months sadly didn't get a BFP but have read many stories of people who have.
I'll tell you what I can about it tomorrow, just want my bed right now


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Marie - I'm sorry, I have no idea about the turkey baster. There must be some website somewhere that can give advice. There's websites for everything these days  
Are you abandoning IUI now? Or did I miss something on one of your posts when I was feeling for sorry for myself  


Donna - Busy, busy, busy! You were probably exhausted yourself last night. You're doing quite alot  

Claire - I'm not sure there is an easy answer with MIL. Just forget about her for now and focus on you, DH and making baby goblin! Any AF news?........  


Emma - Have fun at the folks this weekend. Get them to take Will out for the day and put your feet up! 

Polly/Deedee - Hi  


Nothing to report here. Hannah slept again last night - yipee! Looking forward to our appointment on Monday and praying they can do something.


Ooh, I probably won't be around next week. I'm off work and not sure if we have access to the net at my friends place (we move there Tuesday)


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, a week without you online  surely not!  But wow again over your new palace.  Only you!

Emma, how are things?  When is your sexing scan?  (sorry not sure what they're called )

Donna, sounds like you had a good day yesterday even if you did overdo it.  And to cap it off with a takeaway... nice! 

Hi Polly, hope you're still reading. 

Hi Deedee.

Marie, good luck with the basting.  How large is a baster if noone minds me asking?

We didn't hear from MIL last night, but the doorbell rang and when we peered round the lounge door we could see a short person standing there so we descended into panic thinking it was her (I reckon she's under 5'), but it turned out to be a child!   DH says he's going to go and see her in person to talk, but I just don't want to have to deal with it right now.

Onto a brighter subject, what's everyone doing at the weekend?  We have lots of diy to do (makes a change...) and people coming for dinner on saturday evening.  We're going to make a veg curry with garden produce! 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I cannot possibly chat about my weekend plans until I've had an AF update. I'm sat here squeezing everything so tightly, I'm likely to pass out if you don't tell me soon!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie  no AF as yet.  Please unclench!

My temps are very pleasing (fourth day of very high temps) but I did a test just now and I'm fairly sure there was no line there despite much squinting and tilting. 

Looks like this really is a wacky races cycle.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG!!! I wasn't prepared for that! You did a test without building me up for it!

How very brave of you because they are the scariest things in the world. 

You need to get a digital one for future reference   then there is none of this standing under lights looking for lines! We need a yes or no answer! 

Praying hard for a yes! Maybe it's just a little bit too early. Try again tomorrow. I'll have to get logged on somewhere and somehow!

Oooohhhhh - this is exciting. BFP, BFP, BFP, BFP, BFP - PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Yes I think I did over do it yesterday feeling very very tired today.

Claire I can't believe you tested, a day or 2 can make all the difference when it comes to HCG levels and teh brand of HPT also makes a difference! When I tested with the test the hospital gave me you could barely see the lin eon it and I wasn't sure if it was my mind playing tricks they adviced I test again and when I did using a shop bought one it lit up like a christmas tree 

    NO AF   

Picking up new car tomorrow DH is so excited

Better dash just logged on quick at SIL's

Donna xx

p.s been feeling really broody


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I did it on a whim, didn't have time to build myself up for it either.  Anyway, stil no af, but it could just be that I ovulated on the second of the two days and therefore am 12dpo.  I did another one (diff make) this pm and still couldn't convince myself I could see a line in the 10 minute timeframe under any light conditions so think it's a bfn.

I really really want a bfp this time (obviously) and am praying with all my might but I remember how let down I felt last time I thought we'd done it and am very conscious that there are several other, more plausible, reasons for no af today.  If not af I'll do another test tomorrow.

Donna, sorry you're feeling tired - hope you've got your feet up.

x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

I am so sorry for going awol but I have been doing some teaching (2 weeks down and 2 to go!) and literally HAVE NOT HAD A MINUTE TO MYSELF!
I thought I would be able to manage working full time for 2 weeks and looking after Hannah but Im just about coping... 

Im sorry but I havent had a chance to read through the posts yet but hope to do so later when H is in the land of nod and I have a glass of sauvignon blanc in my hand.

Annie, Ive been thinking about you all and praying that the rain stayed away. How are things? Has all the water receded? Is there much damage? 

Ill be back later

DD xxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Happy Friday Everyone!  

Dee Dee-So nice to hear from you!  We've missed you!!!  Look forward to talking to you when you have a free minute later to catch up on everything.  

Annie-So happy to hear that little Doll slept well again and your moving off to your friend's this week-end.  Did you check out your new digs and if so, when will you be able to move there?  What did the house inspector say about how long it was going to take to fix your real home?  You better find a place to log in next week Lady!!!  
And about the IUI...I'm still waiting to talk to my Mom's friend and I'm definetely not going through the clinic we went to a few weeks ago; so at this point the baster is the only option.  I will see my Mom tomorrow re. her friend and all that-let you all know as soon as I find out any thing.  

Claire-OMG...can't believe you did a PT already!  I think it's too early, isn't it?  Doesn't it say on FF's calendar what days you're supposed to test?  I am so praying for you Lady.     
Oh...the turkey baster-it is just that-a turkey baster.  It's kind of big.  From the research I've done a lot of people useless needless syringes or something-I should probably check into it.  Regardless, I won't be able to do any of that until late next week I think!
Have a great week-end with your entertaining.  Hope the veg curry turns out good!

Hi Donna-take it easy today Honey!  Sorry the Chinese food didn't go down so well.   Good luck with getting the car tomorrow!
BTW...what does broody mean?!  

Hey Polly!  We still need to talk Lady-I need your thoughts on the whole TTC thing!

I have a busy week-end ahead.  But first things first-after I get out at noon I'm going shopping for my friend Matt to buy him gifts for his b-day (tomorrow) and his new apmt.  Oooh how I love shopping!!!  

Hope everyone has a wonderful afternoon/evening and start of the week-end!

Much Love,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Claire - glad there's still no sign of af. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.   Those tests are a nightmare. You need the ones that say 'pregnant' (or 'not pg'). No ambiguity at all. But they are a lot more expensive.

Annie - house sounds bloomin' fantastic! You won't woant to come home (although I'm sure your house will be lovely too when rested to its former glory). Great news on the Hannah appointment. Hope you get some answers.

Donna - hope you've managed to rest a bit today. Enjoy the new car!

Deedee, Polly  

Marie - when I was using that mthod i used a needleless syringe. i made dh do the business into the syrige directly, but I think there might be less wastage if it was done into a cup and syringed up afterwards. Can't imagine using a turkey baster itself - mine is huuuuuuge! Good luck anyway.

I had a pleasant (but dull) days at my parents yesterday (with far to much driving for one day). Today we went to a kiddies farm and play village in St Albans. We had a lovely time, and Will loved it, but both journeys involved horrendous traffic jams (2.5 hours getting back   , and it should take 20-30 mins).
Tomorrow I have a day off. I'm meeting an old friend in London - lunch, Happy P film, and shopping! Planning a BBQ in the evening (just me and dh - him cooking   ).

Have a good weekend everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Emma!  Glad to hear you had a fun day at the farm w/Will but all that driving and traffic-ugh!    

Thank you for the info re. the turkey baster.  Where about did you get the syringe?  I'm not sure where to find one!  I bet that would work so much better b/c it will be much easier to insert rather than a turkey baster!   Also, when it's inserted, should it be pointed up or where is the best place to 'shoot'?   Sorry, I know it's kind of a TMI thing but just want to give it a good effort.

Hope you have a great time w/your friend tomorrow and a nice BBQ w/DH!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Marie - I got the syringe (5ml needleless) from a pharmacy (what you call a drugstore, I think  ).  They are sold for giving medicine to babies (and pets). Here they are very cheap indeed (about a dollar in $), so it is worth buying a handful! 

Much smaller to stick inside yourself too!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just popped on quickly while doing the finances .  

I actually have no idea what a turkey baster looks like!  Will have a trip into a dept store tomorrow for a look!!!

It's bfn, I did a digital and it said not pregnant, so I guess I have a longer luteal phase this time which is good I guess.  I'm not holding out any hope that it will become a bfp as from what I've read on the packets it would have turned bfp by now.  I've had a large glass of wine tonight though so that's some commiseration.  I'm cross with DH though, I told him it was a bfn and he just said 'oh well' in an unbothered tone.  .................

Apparently MIL is coming round tomorrow morning.  It's really awful of me, but I'm going out, I can't deal with her at the moment.  I feel too cross with her behaviour to be tactile.

Speak to you all on Monday, I probably won't get a chance to log on again.  Hope you all have great weekends.

xxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you for the info. Emma. I may actually have one around the house between the rabbit and the cats!

I'm sorry for the BFN Claire. Are you okay?! Are you _sure_ it's not too early? As for DH, I'm sure he meant well. Probably just didn't want to make a big deal of it and get you upset.
I don't blame you about getting out of the house during MIL's visit. I would probably do the same thing.

Well, I did all the apartment/birthday shopping for Matt. I went a little overboard, but it's all good! 
Tonight we are going out to dinner w/family and some friends from Vermont. Tomorrow I'd like to do a big bedroom cleaning. Everything is so dusty-ugh! I also bought some artwork to hang as the walls are bare (we just moved into our home about 2 yrs ago) so once everything's clean we can hang that. Tomorrow night I'm going out w/my Mom to do some dress shopping for my BIL's wedding on the 18th. Then Sunday I have to do my usual housework and then I'm supposed to go see Matt's new place. Busy, busy, busy!!!

Take care everyone!

Oh, one more thing...I went to the drive-thru at the bank and some guy was trying to pick me up! We had our windows down and I heard him saying something but I thought he was talking to the passenger in his car but when I reached over to take my money I heard him saying 'I like your butterfly, I like your butterfly'. At first I was like  but then I realized he was talking about my butterfly hanging from my rearview mirror. I was like 'oh, thank you!'. How weird, if that wasn't a pick up line I don't know what is-who says that?!!??


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire so sorry it was a BFN, has AF arrived?  

Annie I hope moving into your friends house goes smoothly and you enjoy having your own space, I hope Hannahs appointment goes well on monday  

Polly how are you?

Deedee nice to here from you, How is Hannah doing? I don't know how working mums do it, I have enough trouble getting everything done without having a 'paid' job on top of that. My hat goes off to you

Emma how are you? anymore twinges?

Marie that is one packed weekend you have there - enjoy 

Re turkey baster, I used this method. DH did the business in a container and I then sucked it up and inserted the baster. I found that having a couple of pillows under my bottom helped me insert it easier.
The problem with this method is that the sperm has contacted with the air which isn't meant to be good for ttc, but having said this the method does work so go for it      

Ryan is full of cold today but seems ok in himself, still climbing everywhere and getting inot mischief 

enjoy the  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

its quiet on here today,

I hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine.

Morning Marie although are you up yet?

I am so bored today, Dh is picking up the new car and old car is no longer insured so I can't drive anyway.
Will probably take boys for a walk when Callum wakes up but it will nearly be tea time so maybe not  

Going to MIL's for dinner tommorrow this is the first time since the boys were born, well I think we went for dinner when they were very small and asleep most of the time so doesn't count.
We go round there most sundaysut not sure how trying to sit down and enjoy a meal will work out - I hope the boys take a nap but I doubt it  

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Donna!

I just got up-it's a little late though-10:45 AM.  I probably would've been up an hour earlier but DH decided to crawl back in bed w/me.  Oh well...I love to catch up on my zzzz's!  

Sorry to hear you're bored today and little Ryan has a cold.  
I'm sure the boys will do fine tomorrow night at MILs.  Do you get along okay with the in-laws?  

May I ask about your 'tea time'?  Is that dinner time or do you actually drink tea and have a snack and then dinner time follows? 

Thank you for sharing your experience about the basting.  I'm not so hopeful however as we tried this a few times and nothing happened.  Not sure what else to do however until talking to my Mom's friend.  Like I said though, at least I'm more aware of ovulation and stuff this time so we'll see.  I swear, it gets harder and harder every day.  

Well Honey, I've gotta go start my day.  Have a great evening and good luck w/your new car!

Hope you are all having a great week-end Girls!!!

Love You All!!!
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Marire,

Well things are weird in England, I give the boys 'tea' at around 4pm ish but this could also be called 'dinner' it would mean the same thing.
The boys have 'lunch' at 12pm but some people would call this dinner  
My boys have there tea then have abottle at bedtime and that is it for them, DH and have our dinner a littel later once they are in bed - see I call that dinner but the boys have tea  
I think there is a traditional reason for tea and dinner etc - Emma Polly help me out your better at explaining this stuff than me 

Ryan is fine just very snotty Callum hasn't been happy at all today I think he definatly has more teeth comeing as he went to bed with a teething ring.

Waiting for DH to return witht he car as I haven't seen it, I trusted his judgement 

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Marie,

I didn't explain the other day, Broody means: um going mushy over babaies and wanthing another one 
I hate admitting I want another baby as I feel greedy, I was lucky enough to have twins and there you guys on her ttc and I am talking about another one I don't mean to be selfish 
I don't know how ttc will go for me anyway and we are not going to be trying yet we are no where near ready.
I just found myself looking at pg tests and OPk in the supermarket the other day and day dreaming maybe its all the talk of ttc on here  

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Its been very quiet this weekend so I hope everyone is enjoying the sushine.

The boys were so tired tonight they were in bed asleep by 6:30   the heat has reallt taken it out of them, only problem is I bet that means they will be bouncing round there cots really early in the morning 

Claire I have been thinking of you all weekend and sending you lots of    thoughts - I really hope its not over for you this month   

Emma how have you been feeling? I hope your not over doing it?  

Annie I hope you have settled into your friends place and have a fab week off, I'll be thinking of Hannah tommorrow  

Deedee hope you have time to post soon, we miss you  

Polly miss you to  

Marie I hope your not to exhausted after your packed weekend, hope you had fun  

We have the new car although I haven't driven it yet   its sooooooo big I'm to scared, I will give it a try tommorrow when he is at work so he wont be watching me  
We had a lovely day at the inlaws today and the boys enjoyed playing in the garden - it is a shame we don't have one 
Not sure what tomorrow holds for me    

Talk tomorrow

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Just put boys down for morning nap  

Where is everyone  

Donna x x

p.s I read my 2ww diary on here last night, made interesting reading I didn't realise I had so many af/preg symptoms.
It made me feel quite emotional


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Donna, I see you've been talking to yourself quite a bit over the last few days!   

Emma, hope you're ok, you're quiet...

Hi everyone else.

No af (although temp went down today and I feel very af-like so think it's just a matter of hours).  Did another test yesterday - bfn.

Can't stop, I have a mountain of work to do this week before our hols.  Will come back later.

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh I forgot to mention I had a very very very faint positive within the 10 minute window on Saturday, I showed DH it and he could see it too but it was bfn again yesterday, so not sure if we didn't imagine it or the test was faulty, or it was an early evaporation line.  As I said, temp is lower today so think af is coming.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - so sorry you got a bfn.  Has af arrived? I think your holiday will prove to be a great opportunity for ttcing.

Marie - sounds like you had a great weekend. Did you try anything with syringes or turkey basters in the end?

Donna - very exciting about the new car! Good luck with testing it out. I think you explained the whole tea/dinner thing perfectly well, btw!

Are we without Annie this week? 

Polly, Deedee -  

I've had such a busy weekend, and now I'm really tired! Had a lovely day in London with my friend on Saturday (apart from v. uncomfortable cinema seat which has made my neck hurt every since  ). Yesterday we had a day our to a local(ish) steam railway; I think dh enjoyed it more than Will.

My dog is due back today (SIL took him to MIL's to liven things up). I've missed him so much.

Back later,
emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Crikey Claire - just saw your post. I strongly recommend you do another digital test if af doesn't arrive, then there'll be no ambiguity. I hope it does mean something significant.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah my friends are back  

OMG claire a faint positve is still a positive and AF is late! do another test!
When you tested again and it was negative could it have been that you had been to the toilet before so the concentration wasn't strong enough.
Hospital always reccomend using the first wee of the day even though tests say it doesn't matter.
Oh my I am so excited.

Emma sounds like you had a lovely weekend  

I have been suffereing from indegestions the last few days, even from drinking a cup of tea   only time I have suffered with indegestion was when I was pregnant 

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Emma sounds like you had a fab weekend. 

Donna, hope you enjoy test driving the car!  Hmm, feeling broody, indigestion, perhaps you are the one who is pg!

I've finally finished HP and - WOW!  Won't say any more just yet, Polly have you finished yet?

I don't think it will be bfp.  We either imagined it, it was faulty or it wasn't sustained (Donna, neither test was first morning urine, but I'd held it for 4 hours prior the day of the faint line and about 3 hours prior the following day when I got bfn on the same brand I got the line and on a digital).  I'd convinced myself I was pg what with being late, my (.)(.) were sorer than usual and I could see blue veins which I've read is a sign, but that's kinda gone now.  I even had a temp dip around implantation and cramps the same day (10 or 8 dpo), then really high temps for 6 days so the fall is so much harder.

If my temp hadn't dropped today I'd be more optimistic but it did and I've been on such a rollercoaster of emotions the last few days.  I had a very small amount of spotting last night too, in fact I thought af would be there this morning when I woke up.  I'm either 17 or 15dpo now, too, which is odd, perhaps a very early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy.   Or perhaps all in my imagination.

I was hoping the holiday would be good for ttc too, but if af starts today and I don't ovulate until my usual time I'll probably be back home by then!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

(And I swear, if the loud mouth pg girl comes over to my desk to ask me something, blatantly rubbing her (incredibly large for her stage) pregnant stomach, once more this morning I will scream!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

In the midst of all that, I forgot all about MIL.

She has said the following:
1) I am apparently stopping DH going to see her.  (Of course I'm not!  It couldn't be that she won't speak to him, then...) 
2) She put a belated (10 days late) birthday card through our door for me after DH had phoned her to break the ice.  She said the next day that she was very disappointed not to have received a thank you note from me, apparently I am very rude. 
3) We slammed the phone down on her.  (It was the other way around) 
4) We didn't drive her to the station when she went on her holiday.  She is very angry about this.  (She didn't ask and wasn't speaking to us) 
5) Although we went to her house to water the garden and feed the cat despite what was going on when she was away, her hose is now broken and therefore she is blaming us and very angry with us for that.  I suspect she wants us to pay for a new one.  (Was alright when we used it) 
6) There were a lot more which I won't bore you with.

I am so angry I can't tell you.  She was supposed to come round on Saturday morning, but she never turned up.  When DH rang her to find out why, she said she was too busy.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire I really don't know what to say about MIL she really is impossible and I really think she should see a GP  
I really hope AF DOESN'T ARRIVE      

I have had 's' once when I had forgotten to take the pill the day before   but I'm not going to get pregnant from that we only had 's' once and I was on the pill apart from missing one

right better feed the boys

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

everyone is very quiet on here at the moment  

I am so so hot, it is a nightmare pushing the buggy in this heat, I stupidly forgot the boys drinks when we went out   so bought a bottle of water in the hope they could drink out of it which they could 
I went into Barclays to try and open a new account, well 2 actually as I want a savings one to  
The ques were rediculous and there were about 3 ques going on for differetn things and it was so confusing in the end I left without seeing anyone, it was hard getting in and out to as they didn't have an automatic door, they will be receiving a   emial in due course

boys are just chilling out in there room as it is nice and cool in there, before there tea

Donna x x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

OMG...I just wrote a long post and it didn't go through-ugh!!!  
Be back later to re-write!


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Girls,

I only have a minute but I have a question to ask, hopefully before you all disappear for the evening!
Wednesday will be the 'start of ovulation' of should I say 2-3 days before ovulation starts (according to FF's calendar) so when should I start using my OVP's?  Also, if I get a positive-is that when I should inseminate?

I will be on again (around 8 your time) to do my personals as they didn't go through earlier-ugh!!!  

Talk to you later,
Love,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Marie,

I would start using your OPK on wednesday.
When you get a positive result it means you will ovulate with in 24/36hours so inseminate on the day of posistve result.
To cover all bases you could always inseminate tonight becasue sperm live for 5 days where an egg only lasts for 24 hours so if you were to inseminate today then there in theroy would be some sperm ready and waiting in ther ight place when the egg is released. Hope that helps  

Claire, any news? still parying for a BFP    

Emma your quiet lately is everything ok with your pregnancy? are you ok?

Callum is really grumpy and was a handful getting ready for bed, DH had to take over as I was getting to stressed  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Donna - sorry I'm quiet. Everything is fine, thank you. I just never seem to get a spare minute.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh thats ok just wanted to make sure you were ok, incase there was something up but you didn't want to say.

Glad your ok


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello Lovely Ladies,

Gonna try this again now!  

Donna:  Thank you for your answer-and yes it does help.  
Sorry you were on here all by yourself this week-end.  I was so busy I really never had a chance to post other than Sat. morning.  
How is the car?  Did you drive it yet?  What model is it-I believe you said it was a Ford?  
Glad to hear you had fun at MIL's yesterday!  
It's interesting about the whole indigestion and broody thing-  - oh...and don't feel bad about feeling broody.  (Hee, hee-I learned a new word!)
How hot did it get there today?  Do you have to deal with humidity too? 
Sorry to hear it didn't go well at the bank.  That's ridiculous-all those questions-just to open a darn account!
One more thing...i think I'm a little  , I'm still confused about the whole 'tea' thing.  Do you guys actually drink tea or is that considered your dinner time and you call it 'tea' instead of dinner-or do you really drink tea and have a snack and then eat dinner?  
OMG...you probably want to   me for bothering you w/my silly questions!!!  

Clarie:  What is up w/your cycle?  I'm still holding out hope as AF still has not raised her ugly head!  How bizarre.  Well, anyways Honey-when/if you do end up getting it-maybe it will be good so you won't have that stress on your trip.  Is your holiday already next week?  That came so fast!  
Well, please keep us up to date w/AF or lack there of...I'm sending you lots of  .
Oh and that darn MIL.  Not sure what to say about her except that she sounds like a mean lady.  What did you DH have to say about all her comments?
BTW...this is for pg girl  

Emma:  Glad you had a fun week-end!  Did you get your doggie back yet?  What kind is it?  I love animals-especially dogs!

Hi Annie, Polly & Dee Dee!  Hope to hear from you soon-we miss you!!!

My week-end went well.  I cleaned my bedroom Sat.-it was so dusty!    Sat. night my Mom and I both found outfits for the wedding.  Yesterday I went to Matt's new apmt and gave him all his stuff.  The apmt is really cute and he and his boyfriend loved all the stuff.  That was it in a nut shell-it was really busy but at least I got every thing done!

Well, got to get back to work!  Good night Girls!!!  Happy ZZZZ!

Love,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh I obviously didn't expalin the whole tea thing well at all   one of the others can expalin it tommorrow.

don't know what is happening with my boys tonight, Ryan has woken up twice already and the second time he dusturbed Callum who is now screaming the place down and wont settle  

Tommorrow I have a lady from ann summers coming over to sign me up as a rep  then my 2 SIl from DH's side are coing over with there 5 children.

OH DH and I had 's' again last night, it didn't go as smoothly as a few weeks ago but we managed it all the same 

Better give DH a hand boys wont settle

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Marie - tea can refer to :

1. the drink, a cup of tea, that can be drunk at any time of day
2. afternoon tea - cups of tea, sandwiches (traditionally cucumber), scones and cream, small cakes. Nobody really has this except tourists who come to London.
3. an evening meal - the same as dinner, although it may be eaten a bit earlier in the evening than dinner. In the North of England (where I'm from  ) most people refer to their evening meal as tea, but in the south more people call it dinner. Despite being from the north, I call it dinner. 

(I drink tea after my dinner though  )

Supper:
1. some people (like my dh) refer to their evening meal (dinner, tea) as supper. It can be used to mean a less formal evening meal than dinner - perhaps eaten at a kitchen table rather than in a dining room.
2. or it can mean a late night snack. My parents, for example, eat their main meal (tea) at 6.30, so by 10.30pm (they stay up late) they are hungry again and have sandwiches and cocoa and call this supper.

Does that help at all, or have I made things worse?   

Dog is back. He is a very bouncy springer spaniel. 

Donna - how was the car? Well done on the s. I'm sure it will get better with practice.

Sweet dreams everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Donna, I'm sorry to make you feel bad about the whole 'tea' thing.  I'm the   one, not you.  I actually re-read your post and somewhat understood it better the second time.  
Emma, thank you for your explanation.  I totally get it now and I'm sorry to be such a big pain in the  !  I'm really just trying to understand things is all b/c here we don't have anything called 'tea'.  It's just breakfast, lunch, dinner (supper) and a snack if you feel the urge.  Sometimes I'm not the brightest bulb so things have to be explained explicitly to me!    I appreciate your breakdown though, you're too funny!

Awww...a springer spaniel!  How cute!  My parents have a Westie-his name is Wally.  My maiden name is Wallace, so his name is Wally Wallace!  We call him my brother as I'm an only child.  He's crazy and absolutely loves my husband.  

Donna-hope you've been able to get the boys asleep by now  .  
And   on the 's' thing.  I'm so proud of you!
If I don't talk to you before then, have a fun time w/the whole Ann Summers thing and family!!! 

Talk to you girls tomorrow.
Nightie, night!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys!

Sneaking on at the Out LAws quickly whilst everyone is out of the house.

I've read back on the posts I've missed and everyone seems to be doing alright without me  

Nothing much to report here. Lady H is in nursery all day today so DH and I can spend a quality day together. We're going to head to a big shopping centre later (a mall Marie  ) and take a look at replacement things for the house.

Speaking of which the mansion we found to live in wasn't so impressive. Seems that location alone is commanding the huge rent. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice enough house and we're going to take it. Just not as impressive as I thought the houses on that road would be. No wow! factor.

Lady H has her appointment at the hospital yesterday and they performed a hearing test (remind me to tell you about that when I have more time!). Anyway, the results were really good. She can hear brilliantly. She does however have a cyst in one of her ears and they're considering operating to remove it   We go back in 2 months and she's on low dose anti-biotics until then.

House is drying out brilliantly and they should be able to start work on it very soon. Builders are in today with machinery to try and get my kitchen floor tiles up! Manual efforts were fruitless    All the remaining floors are up, kitchen has been ripped out and plaster is being taken off the walls. It's like it was when we were first building it. Hry, ho - progress is being made.

Some other good news is that the insurance pay us for every day we are out of our home and not in alternative accomodation. They told me the rate they pay each day yesterday and it works out for the 6 weeks we'll be here we'll get a nice little bit of cash at the end of it. I'd obviously rather be at home, but at least there's something for our misery!

Hmm, what else.... had a filling yesterday and the anaesthetic numbed so far up my top lip, that it afftected my nostril. It was a very odd feeling. Thought I'd share that  

Off to Legoland tomorrow with our friends and Godchildren. Lord help me, it's going to a looooong day with her Royal Pain in the you know what! 

Speaking of which, she's still refusing to walk. She seems to have regressed in this area. She was almost doing it and now gets really upset if I stand her up. Wonder what happened there?!?! It's so frustrating I can't tell you. All her little buddies came strolling into class this morning and she's not in the slightest bit bothered while I sit there steaming! Aaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

I can hear everyone saying "she'll do it when she's ready" and "they're all different". Yeah, well Big Fat WHATEVER!  I want her up and away       I know. I'm  

Claire - What's happening?!?! Odd cycle you're having there. Any AF yet or other developements?!?! I'm on tenderhooks!

Emma - Big kiss for Will and Bump. The weeks are dragging to the next scan. I need to know!!!! I've got a huge box of pink things waiting to send!

Donna - What are you doing in Barclays   You need to come join my establiashment. We're far better   

Polly -  

Marie - Hiya Hun. Good luck with the insemination  


right- I need to get going. Speak to you all as soon as I can


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Its ok Marie you didn't make me feel bed, we are funny in the uk and has Emma explained it varies from region to region so is hard to explain.
I don't know what was up with the boys last night, Ryan woke up 3 times looking around his room and looking quite confused I think he may have had a bad dream or something (can he have them now?) once he had a little cuddle he was back off to sleep.
On one occassion he disturbed Callum who went billistic (sp) wouldn't stop crying I picked up out of his cot to calm him down but all he would say was 'da da' and when he saw DH the held his arms to him   as soon as DH took him he calmed down and snuggled into him  I felt a bit useless.
he went back to sleep and they had a good night thankfully I had prepared myself for lots of broken sleep but it was fine, Ryan had a bottle at 4:30, Callum at 5:30 then they both got up at 6:30.

Claire - how are you? any signs of AF? I hope not    

Emma how are you? have you had any sickness or anything? did you have any with Will - I can't remember

Polly -  I hope you are ok?

Deedee - Hello

Donna xx

Ann summers women just cancelled so seeing her next monday instead.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Marie - you're not being a pain in the   at all! I find it so funny and interesting that we have these areas of confusion despite speaking the same language and being very similar. We do things very oddly in this country. 

Donna - sorry you had a bad night. I think Will started having nightmares at about 9 months (usually when he was over-tired). No real sickness at all for me, and I had it quite badly last time (although it stopped at 14 weeks). I'm more hormonal this time though. 

Annie - glad things are coming on at your end. Maybe it is a good thing that the temporary house isn't wonderful. Glad Hannah's appointment went well. Hope you enjoy Legoland, and it isn't too manic. 

Claire - are you Ok?

Polly, Deedee   

I'm off food shopping in a minute. My fridge and cupboard are very bare. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hello again,

Sorry Annie our posts crossed, thats good news that you will have some moeny for your trouble, i thought you might becasue when my mum and dad had the fire at christmas they had to stay with me for a few days and got paid for it 30 quid a night I think it was 
I love legoland -  I am trying to talk DH into going there for his birthday  could you let me n=knwo if there would be much for teh boys to do - its been years since I have been.
Poor Hannah having cycst, must be a huge relief though to know what the problem is and that it can ve treated, great news about her hearing.

Emma no sickness eh, you must be pink this time 

Claire I hope you are ok?

oh have you seen on five life now at 10am they are showing home and away the early years - fab

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie - can't remember if this has been discussed, but maybe H doesn't feel so safe on her feet with her bad ear? It might be giving her a little bit of vertigo? Just a thought.

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Polly,

I had thought the same but wasn't sure If I would sound silly suggesting it.
I remember back in my dancing days if I had an ear infection or even a cold it would effect my babalnce, so you could be spot on Polly.

What have you got planned for thursday?

after I had a shower this morning I used some gel oil stuff never used it before it was really nice despite having no smell, I got dressed and the oil has soaked through onto my trousers   probably going to have to get changed as it looks like I have spilt something down me -  should have just used my usual cream  

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!

Annie-nice to hear from you Honey.  Glad to hear things are moving along w/your house and you will be compensated in the end.  Too bad about your future living quarters but if it was too nice, maybe you wouldn't've wanted to leave.  
Also, glad to hear the little Sweetheart's hearing is perfect but sorry about the cyst-that's kind of nerve racking but we'll see what the Dr. says in two months.  
Good luck at Legoland tomorrow.  I want to go!!!  Matt and I used to love legos when we were little.

Hi Donna-glad that the boys ended up sleeping well in the end.  Yeah, poor little Ryan probably just had a bad dream or something.  That's so cute about Callum though.  I guess he just wanted his Dad at that moment but he loves his Mum all the same!  
Sorry to hear about the Ann Summers lady cancelling-what are you doing today instead?
Oh...you forgot to tell me what kind of Ford you guys got and how you like it.

Emma-so glad you and Donna don't think I'm a big pain!  I was like-these girls are gonna want to shoot me!!!    Like I said, I'm just trying to learn and understand.  It's all very interesting to me.  I was explaining everything to my husband about 'tea' and also how Donna taught me the word 'broody'.  Hope you understand the things that I say and if not-please ask-I'd be happy to explain any thing!  How did the food shopping go?

Claire, I hope you're all right Honey! We are all thinking about you and sending you  

Hi Polly-2 more days!!!  I agree w/Donna-I think you're right on about the ear thing.  Annie-your ears affect your balance and equalibrium so that makes complete sense.  

Hey Dee Dee-where are you?!!!

Well, just for the heck of it I used an OPK this morning.  I was reading the instructions and it said if your cycles are irregular and a few days apart every month you should test a little earlier.  Well, of course it was negative but I just wanted to be sure.  What do yous think-should I take one tomorrow or save for Thursday?  

Okay, got to get back to work.  Is it   there today?  It's hot and humid here-blah!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Marie, with the OPKs you need to use them every day once you start using them, at the same time or you could miss your surge.  So if you think you ovulate on e.g. day 14 I'd start using them about day 10.  The more cycles you have the more refined you can be about when to start using them so you don't waste too many, as they're not cheap.

Well as you can see from my ticker, af got me today .  The guides at fertiltyfriend.com have moved my ovulation day to day 27  which means there was no bms within the right time whatsoever, after all that flipping effort.   It is also way too late to ovulate and get a bfp and out of sync with my + OPK (but the temperatures line up), so I've tried to book that appointment with my doctor for the week I'm back from my holidays but their system won't book that far ahead, and so I'll have to wait until I'm back to even book it then wait for the appointment.  I could  for England right now.  I honestly don't think I'm going to want to come back from my holiday between MIL, the pg people at work and ttc.

Sorry no other personals.

x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Claire, I know this is not of much help but I'm so sorry to hear that evil witch AF came.  I wish there was something I could do or say to make you feel better but I will just say this-don't give up hope.  We are all here to support you and you feel free to come on here whenever to rant and rave or whatever you need to do to feel better  -or you can always PM me too  .  

Thank you for the advice re the OPKs.  I will try again tomorrow.

Take it easy Honey.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire, so sorry. I wish I could do more than just say that.  .

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Marie i would continue to test untill you get the serge.
oh its a ford galaxy, very nice to drive but I do feel it is very big and wide.

Claire sorry AF came, you cycles do seem irregular so i think seeing the gp will be a good idea he may be able to prescribe something to regulate your cycles. I think clomid does that (right annie?) I took clomid but for other reasons.
I just don't know what to say we all know how you feel we have all been there and had heaps of BFN and none of them get any easier, but you will get a bfp you have to beleive that. There was a time when I thought I would never get pregant we had been trying for a couple of years etc etc and had 2 failed IUI's so DH and I started looking into adoption as we truely believed that would be the only way we could be parents (still thinking of adopting in the future) as we were starting with that the hospital said we could have IUI on the NHS and we knew we would alwasy think what if, if we didn't have one more throw of the dice and look here I am with gorgeous twin boys 
I know I have waffled on and probably come off teh point but all I am trying to say is don't give up it will happen its still early days as far as ttcing goes, we are all here for you at anytime for anything   we are all with you ever step of teh way 

Polly - you ok honey?

dinner is ready back later

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - big cyber  . Your time will come, even if you don't believe it right now. So sorry. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire how are you feeling honey? silly question I know  

we are off to music again today then going to pick up my 2 nieces and they are staying till sunday   not sure if I am mad inviting them to stay they both tend to carry the boys around like doll's 
but I am sure if I lay down a few rules from the start we will all have a fab few days.

Callum is now on stage 4 formula milk   where has the time gone 

oh I didn't say yesterday I had them weighed and Callum is 18lb 1oz and Ryan is 15lb 8 oz 

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

My everyone's awfully quiet today.  

How did music class w/the boys go Donna?  How's it going with your nieces and the boys?  That's so nice to have them stay.  I'm sure they love playing w/their little cousins and are a big help to you.  

Hope you are doing alright Claire Honey.  Just remember-your holiday is almost here!  

Hello Emma, Annie, Polly & Dee Dee!  

Argh, I'm aggravated-I did another OPK today and it was negative again.  Hopefully tomorrow it will work!
DH and I were as you may say 'cheeky' last night but there was no insemination or anything.  This may be TMI so I apologize in advance but I was yelling at him for wasting his good   !  He said that he wanted to have a fun fling before we had to work on the insemination and that he wasn't some sperm factory!  He's too funny.  
The weather here is very odd today.  It was kind of dreary out earlier, then raining, now it looks like the sun is out.  That's New England weather for ya!

Hope you are all well.  
Big Hugs,
Marie


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Thanks for all your kind messages. 

Marie, you could need to do a good few OPKs before you get the positive.  Am I right in thinking your cycle length varies a bit?  It's your ovulation date that will change, as it should always be roughly the same number of days from the end of your cycle (usually 10 to 16) - of course, until you know how long that cycle is going to be that's impossible to know by which time it's way too late!!  I'd persevere.  I went through about 4 the first month using them, and this month I used four, gave up, then did one on a whim several days later - mind you, I got the surge then my body decided not to ovulate for another 4 days, but that's another story.

Donna, hope you're enjoying the music thing, and things go well with your two nieces.

Polly, good to see you're still reading, hope you're donig ok and you and DH enjoy your anniversary.

Hi Annie, hope you're enjoying your week.

Hi Emma, hi Deedee.

I feel very .  I've ordered some more preseed earlier this week which has only been sent out today but of course royal mail are doing all manner of strikes, so if it's delayed and doesn't arrive until Friday (when I'm at work) I can't get it as the collection centre is striking that day.  Grr.  We'd decided to chuck the temps and the opks for the month and just baby dance every other day where possible but I don't have enough preseed to cover the holiday now!

Donna, yes this cycle was erratic.  

Looking at my notes from the other cycles since coming off birth control in Jan, they've been ok, 28-31 days with ovulation varying frm day 17 - day 20 and no spotting before af.  The only two different ones were cycle 1 ttc in May when I had spotting 2 days before af and the luteal phase was 2 days longer than average, and this month cycle 3 ttc again with spotting and a longer luteal phase (but this one was also a 40 day cycle which is odd).  I can't believe they are become less regular, how bizarre.  I fully intend to discuss this with the doctor though as soon as I get back and will take my charts with me.

Anyway I must do some work, I'm running out of time before the holiday.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Claire it may aslo be the stress of ttc that is effecting your cycles but this is something that you can do nothing about. I hope the doctor can do something for you  
If the pre-seed doesn't arrive you could try asking the pharmasist which ones are sperm friendly and ok for ttc if I remember correctly you can use durex play.

Maire, bless your DH they can feel like sperm machines sometimes   I think he is right though and it is important to have some fun aswell as ttc.
Your not expecting your serge till tommorrow are you? don't be so eager   

Emma how are you?

So far the girls are behaving really well but I have only had them for a few hours  
Callum is sleeping and they are happily playing with Ryan, they are going to be sleeping in the boys room so I hope they don't wake the boys up  
We went to the supermarket and the girls were very helpful putting things in the trolly -  I am sure they don't do that for there mum 

I am so hungry and we have chicken salad tonight I can't wait uummmmm

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

I had computer problems earlier and couldn't log on. Seems fine now though. 

Claire - I think it is great idea to put OPKs, charting etc to one side for a month. I'm sure it will make it a little bit less stressful and scientific, and perhaps a bit more fun. 

Donna - hope all goes well with your huge household. Rather you than me!

Marie -   at dh and the sperm factory

Fairy uneventful day here. I dismantled a bed that had collapsed and took it, and some other junk, to the dump (Marie - the dump is where you take unwanted and bulky household waste for disposal  ). Started clearing out the garage too; my bath stuff is being delivered on Monday and I need somewhere to put it.

Better go and do some cooking (the cooking strike is over, btw). Chicken curry tonight.
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma     take it easy


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!

Where is everybody today?!  

Claire-the week's almost over Honey and you are off on holiday!  When do you leave?  
If you don't mind me asking, what is preseed?  Is it like a lubricant?

Hi Donna-hope you are having fun w/your full house!

Emma-How are you?  Feeling good?  How did the chicken curry go last night?

Hi Annie & Dee-hope you are well!

 Polly!  Hope you have a wonderful day together!

Not much to report here.  My OPK was still negative this morning and I'm getting frustrated about it!    According to FF's calendar my surge was supposed to start yesterday but between the fact that my cycles are a little irregular and I've just started charting on FF's, I guess it makes sense-aggravating and discouraging nonetheless!!!  
I'm a little   as one of the girls that had a baby last year (who no longer works here-she is a stay at home Mom now) is bringing her baby in today.  Part of me is like   but the other just wants to get my hands on her and hold her.  I hope I can-the last time she brought her in which was some months ago she was asleep in her little carrier.  
Anyways, that's about it from here other than the fact that I'm absolutely thrilled about the weather.  We've had humidity of between 80-95% for so long and last night it dropped to 54% and was at 58% this morning and the temp is only supposed to be a high of 82 degrees (F) today!  That is so wonderful as yesterday I was sweating my   off-I think the humidity was at 92% and the temp was around 87.  Alright, I'll stop boring you now w/all my #s and statistics!

Hope you are all having a wonderful day and looking forward to hearing from you!
Love,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

My it is quiet on here I thought I would have loads to catch up on  

I hope everyone is alright

Happy Anniversary Polly and DH I meant to pm you last night then if I am honest I completly forgot   sorry

I am having great fun with my household but I am very tired I don't have time to bore you all with it now but I am sure I will at some point  

Right just thought I would check in and see if I had missed anything which I haven't - well apart from Maries Humidity report      
It is cooler here to 

Right boys are yelling bye for now

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a quick hello -  

I've been occupied with a very grumpy Will today. No obvious reason for the grumpiness - think he just got out of the wrong side of bed.

Marie - love the humidity report. We don't get that here, but perhaps it is never very humid. 

Back later, perhaps,
Emma, xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Evening Girls-just had to come on quick and brag-
I am now a 'full member' and finally got 1 bubble!!!  Gosh I am a big dork!!!    But ya know, it's the little things that make me happy!  Such as the whole weather/humidity thing today.  Glad you all enjoyed that- 

Okay, enough of me-off to watch Big Brother-woo hoo!!!

Look forward to talking to yous tomorrow,
Marie


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just surfaced from under mountains of work that I need to finish today before I can leave... 

Wishing you all a happy and healthy two weeks.

Emma, are you having your sexing scan soon?  If so, hope it shows you what you want to see........

Marie, keep going with those opks!  Hope the temperature charting is going ok.  (And congrats on being a full member!)

Annie, hope you're enjoying your week off.

Donna, hope the girls are behaving themselves!

Polly, hope you and DH had a lovely anniversary together.

Deedee, hope you are well, wherever you are!

Don't know when I'll be back on.  The day we get back we have to race home to help my brother move house, and then the following two days are a bit mad with this, that and the other.  However, I'll speak to you all soon. 

xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Claire!

Just wanted to come on quick to wish you a wonderful holiday!  Have a great time Honey, enjoy yourself and try not to stress about anything.  Be safe and have lots of fun!!!  We look forward to hearing all about it when you return.  

I will be back on to do personals later Ladies.

Love,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Feeling very lazy today. I haven't really done anything and yet the day has vanished.   I was supposed to go swimming with SIL but found I can no longer fit into my costume.

Claire - hope its not too late, but just wanted to wish you a wonderful holiday. You certainly deserve one. Hope you find it suitably relaxing and romantic. Can't wait to hear all about it.

Hope everyone else is OK. What do you all have planned for the weekend? Hope it is a good one, whatever you do.

Emma, xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good evening Girls or by the time you're reading this it's probably morning!
How is everyone on this Saturday?  What does everyone have planned this week-end?   it's going to be so quiet around here without Claire and I'm not sure when Annie will be posting again.  

Humidity report-it was still 58% today!!!  It also was rainy.  When I got out of work at noon it was actually chilly out and I used the heat in my car-how fab!!!

I took a lovely nap this afternoon-aaahh...I slept so well!  Not much else going on around here.  I did yet another OPK today only to get a BFN again!  Well, I'm hoping tomorow will be the day!
No real plans this week-end which is good after my busy week-end last week.  
Basically the only things I want to do are to get some frames for the artwork I bought last week and I also have to make a trip to my beloved Bath&Body Works.  I will be seeing Matt tomorrow at some point too.  I'm taking my buddy (his cousin), Jenna with me to see him.  We were just griping on the phone at the fact that we haven't heard from him and therefore still don't know the plan as far as time, etc.  

Anyways, also plan on enjoying this week-end as next Saturday is my BIL's wedding.  Blah-we are all dreading this but looking forward to getting it over with.  The reason being is primarily b/c my BIL's wife to be is Portuguese and due to that everything is done BIG.  For me to the extent where it's like- .  
(Don't mean any offense to Portuguese people.)  
A few months ago they had a greenback shower for the two of them and you should've seen the place they had it in-I think it was bigger than where I had my wedding reception!  Also they had big flower arrangements on all the tables and they had their own table above everyone and even 'cut the cake'!
The main thing that made me   was the fact that although my husband is the best man, he basically feels left out.  All of the other guys/people in the wedding party he doesn't know nor have they been introduced to him or even seem to acknowledge his existence.  As a matter of fact-they are all her friends' boyfriends!  Then when we got there she said she had forgotten that he was in the wedding party.  To top it all off the wedding party had their own table (it was assigned seating) and my husband was sitting there all by himself and I was at another table w/his aunts and stuff.  How   ridiculous is that!  My DH was actually crying he was so hurt and upset by the whole thing.  Due to all that I've somewhat changed my opinion on my SIL to be.  Honestly I really don't know her at all and the times that we are together I'll try to talk to her and she gives me one word answers so it's like WHATEVER!!! Ugh, I don't know, it's just aggravating. 
Now I can only imagine what this wedding is going to be like.  My DH and I are just simple folk and are not into big crowds and gatherings so it's just gonna be like  .  Well, as long as BIL is happy, that's all that matters but DH and I agree that he seems so 'whatever' about the whole thing.  She and her Mom are more or less running the whole show for this whole wedding even as far as the groomsmen!  Just odd if you ask me  .  

Anyways, sorry to go on a tangent but just wanted to get that out and kind of let you girls in on the whole drama.  Hope I didn't bore you!  

Well, enough out of me  
Probably talk to you girls tomorrow.  Hope you all have a wonderful start to your week-ends!

Hugs,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

I have had a lovely few days with my neices but I am glad they are going home tomoorrow as I can't think of anything elese to do with them.
We made a cake for DH's birthday today which the girls enjoyed doing.
we went to a little fair they had in the park across the road to - cost a small fortune but ti was worth it.
Boys have been little monkeys while the girls have been here they have just been to excited  

Oh Annie when you get a minute could you pm me who you work for please as you know I complained to barclays well it seems my bank cant do the simplest change of address  

Right best go girls are really tired so best do dinner

Bye
Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Back to work today  , but at least it gives me access to you guys again  

Claire - Think I missed you leaving for your hols  

Donna - Sounds like you've had your hands full this week  

Polly - I have been wondering about Hannah having vertigo aswell. It might be worth me calling the hospital to ask. She can walk holding onto things or peoples hands though     and she was taking some steps before the flood. Hmmm.....I might post to the Health Visitor here

Emma - How are you all? Will, Bump?

Marie - Any luck with the OPK's?


Not much to report here. Lots of things going on at the house (yipee). I've got to make a lot of phone calls today to keep things moving. Hoping the builders will start work at the end of this week or early next at the least. Might be home sooner than we first thought. Keeping fingers crossed!
We're at my friends house now and it's absolutely blissful. It makes such a difference having our own space. Lady H has settled in nicely - or seems to have.

Ooh, I'm off to Newbury Races on Saturday and really looking forward to it. I've bought a fab dress! 

Well, best check my In Tray. Back later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie glad to have you back   
My uncle has just perfferated (sp) his ear drum and he is off work becasue he gets dizzy and its like he he is drunk, just windering if Hannah my feel like that also
Glad house is moving along, must be all that   you give the insurance company 

Maire have you had a serge yet?

Emma how are you?     at you swimming costume not fitting

better go and put some washing on and get us all dressed on a bit of a go slow today its been relaxing without the girls though, as nice as it was having them to stay

back later

Donna


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - good to have you back! Sounds like things are moving on apace with the house. Could well be right about Hannah's walking being ear-related. Did I mention that I didn't walk until I was 2 and I was partially deaf as a child (until an operation at about 10 years old)? I know Hannah's hearing is fine, but ears do affect balance and all sorts of things. Races sounds exciting!

Donna - glad you survived having the girls to stay. Glad the cake went well. Are you still practicing making cakes for the boys' birthday?

Marie, Polly, Deedee - hope you had nice weekends.

My weekend vanished in a flash, and I'm not sure how. Nothing exciting or unusual happened. I'm busy trying to find the perfect weekend break for dh and I. MIL has booked a last minute holiday for her and SIL and family at the end of the month for about 12 days, and wants me to look after her dogs. As a thank you - get this - SIL (yes, SIL not MIL) will look after Will for a few nights.   We've decided we can't be bothered to fly abroad, so are looking for somewhere romantic and relaxing in this country. It is hard to find anywhere that isn't booked up though.

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - I can recommend the Headlands Hotel in Newquay if they've got any availability. Lots of nice beaches to walk on and plenty of yummy scones to eat! They have the main hotel and also a little "village" adjacent with the most gorgeous cottages. We went last November and going again this year. It really is very nice!

I've called the hospital and left a message begging someone to call me back. I now sit, wait and stew. 

Why is there always drama in my life?!? Even my hairdresser said to me on Saturday "it always seems to be you" I feel like such a **** magnet right now 

Donna - Sorry. I'll pm you now x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for that, Annie. Looks great, but they only have twin rooms for the weekend I want - not ideal for a  romantic weekend. 

It is the 'Witches' hotel, isn't it.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh, no - not really ideal is it Emma   That's a real shame - you would have liked it there I think.

Still sat here waiting for the phone to ring, trying to remain calm..... and breathe!


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Annie-great to have you back Honey!  Also happy to hear everything's moving along well w/the house and you're enjoying your new temporary place.  Have you heard back from the Dr. yet?  

Donna-the house must be so quiet now w/out the girls!  Glad you had a fun time w/them.  How are the boys today?

Emma-sure you don't want to travel abroad to RI?!!!  Well, at any rate, it's wonderful that you'll get a little getaway together.  Hope you can find a nice place!

 Polly and Dee Dee-miss hearing from you.  

I'm really sorry for all my ranting and raving about my BIL's wedding and what not on Friday.  I was home bored Friday night and wanted to let you know a little of the goings on but I shouldn't've gone on and on about it so I'm sorry about that.  
The week-end was good.  I hung out with Matt & Jenna on Saturday and that's pretty much it.  

I'm getting really discouraged about this whole OPK thing and really don't know what to do.  I've been testing since last Tuesday and still have yet to get a positive.  Also I read that it may not be a good idea to test with your first morning pee which is what I've been doing all this time (up until yesterday).  We did some insemination on Sat. night but at this point I don't really know if that matters!  I didn't bother doing a test today b/c I didn't want to waste any more and kind of wanted to ask you girls' opinion as to what I should do.  (BTW-My temps are still pretty much the same and haven't elevated highly).  

Hope you're all having a good day!
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Emma - how nice to get away for a weekend I bet you you will miss Will like crazy but be good for you and DH to have some quality time before no. 2 arrives

Annie -  Thanks for the pm, I am looking for 2 new accounts so maybe I should try there  only trouble is my local branch is really small and I think I may have trouble with the pushchair 

Marie - don't know what to say about the OPK the ones I used always said to use first morning wee so I don't know what to suggest.
Where they a brand that you bought?

Its DH birthday tommorrow and we are off to london Zoo with the boys -  really looking forward to it  I think it is going to rain though 

Deedee I hope you are ok, you never came back 

Polly I hope you are ok and haven't left us   you are still one of us and we care very much about you so Ihope you feel up to posting more soon  I am not rushing you though  
Did you have a nice anniversary? I hope you did you both deserve to  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - You could open the accounts on line if that makes life easier, rather than struggling into the branch?!?
Hope you have fun if you make it to the zoo today. It is looking a bit soggy at the moment  

Marie - Maybe you're a late ovulator? A friend of mine has a very regular 30 day cycle, but ovulates on day 19. She's had 2 successful pregnancies by the way. Don't get dis-heartened yet. Maybe keep going a while longer with them? The first month is always a bit of an experiment to see what's happening. 


The hospital called back and said the cyst shouldn't be causing any problems as it's not right in her inner ear. So, I'm going to have to sit back and be patient with her - pah! - Me, be patient  

Oooh.... DH has a job interview on Friday   I'm trying not to get too excited as it's in a field that is very much up and coming. He's going to go along and see what they have to say and decide if it's for him. I'm just happy that he's making steps to move out of where he is now. That in itself is progress!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello!

I am so bored today. It is pouring with rain and I can't face going out in it to do anything, and can't think of anything to do (apart from swimming, but that will be packed because it is raining). I'm getting cabin fever though, so will have to go for a walk I the rain soon, if nothing else.
I've got another day of witing in tomorrow - having my bath stuff delivered. They've just phoned and said I'll be the last call of the day, but that could be any time between 12 and 6. 

Annie - great news on dh's job interview.

Donna - did you go to the zoo? You must tell us all about it. I want to take Will, but the thought of going into London on trains and buses with a pushchair puts me off. I'm not sure if he'd get enough out of it yet to justify the hassle and cost.  Hope you didn't get too wet.

Marie - I know nothing about OPKs. I used them a few times, but never got a positive result, so assume I did something wrong. Did you go with a baster or syringe in the end? How was it?

Polly, Deedee - hope you are both OK.

Emma, xxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Girls,

Annie-thank you for your encouragement.  I did some reading on ovulation last night and found that everyone's cycle and ovulation period is different so hopefully I'm just late.  Did another OPK when I got out of work to find it still reading -.  I guess I'll just keep trying-what else am I gonna do?!
Sorry-does DH not like his job?  If that's the case than it's great that he has an interview!  My DH is in the same rut at his job however it's like pulling teeth to try to get him to send out resumes or look at the want ads.  At any rate-I wish him the best of luck and like you said, him going on an interview is definetely great progress in itself!

Hi Emma!  Sorry to hear you're bored and stuck at home. Did you find something to occupy your time?  How 'bout some trashy tv?!!! 
Weren't they supposed to deliver your bath stuff yesterday?  
Did you find a place to get away to yet?
We ended up going with the syringe.  I actually had a whole pile of them from when the cats and rabbit have been sick.  I ended up picking one out and sanitizing it and that's what we went with.  

Donna-did you make it to the zoo today?!  If so, hope you and the boys had a great time and didn't let the rain put a damper on your day.  Looking forward to hearing all about it.  

It is another nice day here today (sorry, don't mean to brag).  Thankfully the humidity has stayed down and the temps haven't been too high either.  
Don't know if you girls are into soccer (or you call it football there) but do you know how David & Victoria Beckham moved here to the US recently?  Well, I guess he was practicing in a stadium in Massachusettes on Sunday and my friend's son actually met him and took a picture w/him and had his shirt signed.  Thought you girls might find that of interest as soccer is so popular there.  

Well, that's about it from here.  Nothing really new or interesting to report.  Just wanting to understand this whole ovulation thing and get a +!!!  

Hope you're all having a good one.
Love to you All,
Marie


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

hi all,

just a quickie guys. Only 3 more days to go and then the madness stops! Cant wait to get back to normality (and not have to face rush hour traffic at 8am in the morning!) I really miss hannah so much when Im at work, Ive been really spoilt being able to spend so much time with her and cant wait to get back to my other full time job- mummying!  H is such good fun at the moment but STILL NO TEETH!!! No attempts at walking either but its probably a bit early for that.

hope everyone is ok, sorry I havent had a chance to read much either

total respect to all full-time working mums out there! 

dd x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly -   Glad you're still there. 

Deedee - you sound like superwoman.  Enjoy the last 3 days.

Donna - did you get to the zoo? How was it?

Marie - you are more tham welcome to 'Posh 'n' Becks' as they are generally known here. I thought (and hoped) we'd heard the last of them when they went to the US, but there still seems to be no escape. I believe he has some limited talent as a footballer, but I can't say I hold her in the highest regard.

Went out for a walk in the rain, in the end. Quite nice in a wet sort of way. Spent the rest of the afternoon crashed out on the sofa catching up with Coronation Street (what a bad mother ).

Emma, xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Emma-do tell about the whole 'Posh & Becks' saga.   Sounds like they are not very well liked?!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Marie - Posh N Becks are the names given to Victoria and David by the UK press really. Posh, because of her Spice Girls names and Becks is his footie name I would say. Personally, I don't dislike them. I wouldn't call myself a "fan", but I think they're o.k. They're doing really well for themselves so fair play to them I say. 

Emma - I've got 2 days of boredom coming my way. It's hard to get anything done in the afternoons as Lady H goes to bed and then it's almost her tea time when she gets up. DH is working late the next 2 days and I get soooo bored!

We took Lady H to a zoo months ago and she quite liked it. Ours is fairly local though. We went to somewhere called Paultons Park with her last week and she absolutely loved it. It's near Southampton if you fancy a drive that way. 

Donna - How was the zoo trip for you yesterday?

Polly - Hi!  

Deedee - Lovely to hear from you. Wishing those last 3 days away for you so you can get back to Hannah. 

Nothing to update from me. Looked after my Godchildren yesterday afternoon after their Mum called with a childcare emergency. They're great kids and make Hannah laugh alot - giving me a bit of peace!
Trying to get myself organised for the races on Saturday. Went to Asda last night and bought a bottle of champers (cheap stuff!) for the journey down  - all 30 minites of it! Outfit is all laid out with accessories and shoes! Booked MIL for babysitting. Just need to pick a winning horse now  

Walking Watch  - nothing to report. Damn it


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

been to music this mornign and the boys are crashed out in there cots 
Zoo yesterday was fantastic, Emma I would definatly take Will especially has you don't have to pay for him yet. The train and tube journey was a nightmare especailly as camden town tube doesn't have a lift    so when we go again we will get off at a different tube station probably regents park or somehwere.

Boys loved the monkeys - they weren't closed in and I thought one was going to jump in the buggy at one point. the boys loved watching them swinging around. I think Ryan felt quite at home  
There was also a butterfly enclousre and the boys loved watching the colours as all the butterflies flew by it was really pretty. Callum found the catterpillars really funny to.
we also watched a live demonstartion and the boys sat on our laps really well and loved watching the meer cats and the parrots flying about.
It was a really good day and I will definatly go again, I was amazed that girraffes are actually smaller than I thought as are Lions  

Oh you know I complained to Barclays -  well they sent me a huge bouque of flowers today 

I am so exhausted I don't think I have got over ahving my nieces to stay and could really do with a break, uh oh well  
Lady from ann summers is meant to be coming today to talk me through joining and house is a tip  
Need to go to the bank to  

right time for a cuppa while the boys are asleep

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello!

Donna - your day at the zoo sounds fab! Did you get wet? I would love to go one day. I think we have an outpost of London Zoo (Whipsnade) very near here, so perhaps that is an easier option for me.
How wonderful about the flowers. 

Annie - you never said, how was Legoland?

Marie - Posh N Becks have many fans, but I'm not one of them. Can't see what is so 'posh' about her at all (orange spice, plastic surgery spice, vulgar spice, yes ). Sorry, find her very irritating - quite irrational.

My bath stuff has been delivered, so we can go out and about. Going to go swimming and look at tiles (separate activities). Will is very wibbly today and is driving me nuts, so I need to get out of the house.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma

After going to London zoo yesterday we plan to make a trip to Whipsnade at some poitn as the ahev differetn animals than at london zoo.

Yes Annie how was Legoland? I am thinking of taking the boys as I have some 2 for 1 tickets but not sure if it would be worth it?

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

Annie-The races sound fun!  Hope you have a wonderful time and pick a good horse!  

Hi Donna-glad to hear you had a great day at the zoo.  It must be so beautiful to watch your children stare in awe at the amazing animals.  
How did everything go w/the Ann Summers lady?
OMG-isn't that funny about the Barclays thing?  Sometimes if I get really bad service I will look the company up on the internet and if they have a 'comments' page I will write about my unsatisfactory experience and I've gotten lots of free stuff out of it in the past.  Sometimes you have to be a 8itch and lay down the law to these people!  

Emma-how did your day turn out?  

Polly and Dee Dee-so lovely to hear from you both!  Look forward to talking to you more in the future!

Lots of news from this end:
Yesterday I went to pick up my prescription at the local pharmacy and was looking at all the ovulation predictor stuff they had.  I also had done some searching on-line yesterday too.  I found that there is a way to test ovulation by using saliva as well.  I ended up buying a kit that has 5 test strips but I want to get the one that actually comes with a microscope and slides that you can use multiple times-but they didn't have that one there.  I did one of the saliva tests this morning as well as a urine test last night and still nothing.  
Also yesterday I got a 'customer satisfaction survey' in the mail from that awful fertility clinic we went to.  I filled out the survey and the last section was a big blank space for you to write in your own comments.  Well guess what?-I told them exactly how I felt about the service I received and the insensitive Dr. & nurse, etc.  Hey, they asked right?! 
Last night I spoke to my Mom about the friend she has that works at the hospital and seeing that she hasn't had a chance to call me (she works nights & I work days) I thought I might try to call her myself.  So at break today that's what I did.  She's really such a sweetheart and she made some phone calls for me so now I just have to call the endocrynology & reproductive clinic's secretary on Monday (as she's on vacation this week).  She said that all of the doctors there are really nice and she has a nurse friend that works there that she asked to make sure to take special care of me.  So-that's that and I'll let you know what happens on Monday!

Phew...I guess that's it!  Oh...one more thing-not to give you TMI but my breasts have been kind of sore and tender the last few days-what do you think that means as my period is still 2+ weeks away?

Alright, gotta run!  Have a lovely night and talk to you tomorrow.

Love,
Marie


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Whipsnade eh? Sounds like time for a meet-up!  

I am having a crisis! I seem to be allergic to the new bodypuff I bought at the weekend, and have come out in a terrible red itchy rash all over my legs, chest and tum  and spreading - driving me up the wall! I have had a telephone consultation with a gp and he reckons it is an allergy that is "getting away from me" and recommends I go to my own gp (ugh) for some superduper anti-histamines. Needless to say I have thrown the bodypuff out! I'll try to get an apt tomorrow. On the upside, the hot flushes seem to have subsided more or less.No sign of AF though, day 63 and counting  I actually slept all night last night, with loads of anti-histamine pills and ointment and lots of lavendar oil on the pillow.

DH and I managed to stay married for 10 years!  . After 9.80 years of bliss, it seemed a bit touch and go for the last couple of months  . But apart from the fact that I seem to be (Ithink) a bit depressed and so not feeling proper, we are getting on. Bless him.

Marie, I'm glad that you told that clinic and that you have made some progress with your mum's friend. It would help if you knew when you were ovulating, so some blood tests would help.

I'm with you, Emma, on Posh and Becks. As people they are probably ok, but as personalities they irritate me immensly. I think that Posh has a number of issues, she is not always able to cope with the pressures of fame. it seems to me. (Whereas I am of course!   ) So it is a shame for her that that is the life she chose.

Sorry I am not keeping up well, but I am with you, really I am!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

A meet at Whipsnade sounds good to me. I've just looked on a route planner and I think it'll only take me an hour and a half to get there - providing the M25 is kind to me on the day  

Polly - I know you're still with us. If you don't feel like posting, then really don't worry about it. We know you're keeping up with us all  

Congrats to you and DH on your special anniversary. Did you do anything nice?

So sorry about the allergic reaction. Poor you   Is it unbearably itchy? The anti-histamines will kick in soon I'm sure  


Emma/Donna -  We didn't go to Legoland in the end. We found somewhere called Paultons Park which was half the cost and had loads more to do for little ones Hannah's age. I've done Legoland loads of times with Godchildren. Might be a bit too soon for our ones to go there.
Anyway Paultons was absolutely fantastic. We had such a fantastic day. Hannah was a bit wibbly (to use an Emma term) in the morning and I thought we'd made a huge mistake taking her. But, she had a bananna and perked up no end! 
Thoroughly recommend the place  

Marie - What fantastic news! What will this hospital do for you? Is this for IUI treatment? 
Good for you for filling out the survery honestly.I hope they call you and aplogise - ALOT!
Wow - just waiting for monday now then. How exciting!


Well, I had a call yesterday to say my new pram was ready for collection. The old one got covered in sewage water (flood) - ugh! I was actually quite chuffed to get a new one! Hannah now has a bright pink pram and looks the business! Also means it's in better condition if we ttc #2 next year    Obviously might have to change the pink part of it, but this pram allows you to purchase different colour hoods and bits so not a problemo.
Anyhoo, whilst we were at the shop, there were 3 women all together having a very good look at all the prams. One of them was rather vocal. A Sloney sounding and looking type person who looked completely out of place in a baby store. I did wonder if it was a pillow up her top, just because a bump was the latest "must have"    She wandered over to where my new pram was (the kind man at the shop put it together for me). She was pointing out bits and pieces on it and shouting over to her friends to come and have a look. I gave a bit of an impromtu demonstration as I sort of felt it was expected of me! Maybe I looked like an assistant?!?! I doubt it though. I was in old jeans, jumper and absolutely soaking wet for the rain. Hannah looked like an orphan aswell, still in her nursery clothing which had paint and crayon all over it. They then wandered off to look at something else.
I felt so sorry for the real shop assistant. I think she was being put through her paces with that gaggle of witches. As she walked past me she whispered "they're starting to do my head in"

I laughed all the way home


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

oh oh meet a whipsnade what a fab suggestion  

Polly great to hear from you, sorry if i was pushy about your posting   I just miss you
You seem to be sounding better though - apart from the rash, how awful I hope it clears up soon.

Annie how great to get a new pram, obviously would have been better under different circumstances but great to be able to get a new one. did you get a diffeernt model from before?

My children have no clothes 
boys are 9 months old and nothing fits them, 3-6 months is to short but fits fine round the waist, 6-9 months is to big and just falls off them.
so all the trousers I put them in it looks like the bottms have had a row with there ankles 

Going to see a friend today I haven't seen her for ages and she has moved and I ma worried I will get lost going to her house. I have a journey planner but I will have to read that and drive at the same time   not looking forward to the journey.

After taking my anti- d's every other day for a while I have stopped taking them, my last one was last friday. I am ok feeling a bit wobbly at times but we will see how I go. I am feeling very tired but not sure if that is a seperate issue.

Oh and how funny is this, one of the ladys at the misic group yesterday mentioned that she had IVF to conceive her son so I mentioned that I had treatment for my two also, well that was the end of the conversation. When I logged on here I had a pm and it was from her she had found me on here she is also a FF member  
That now means though that she will have read my history and know all about the vag   oh well nothing to hide really 

right better find something for us all to wear

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Afternoon Ladies!

Hope everyone is well today!  

Polly-so nice to hear from you Honey. Sorry to hear about the itchies-how awful!  Hope the anti-histamines are bringing you some relief.

Annie-how awesome about the pram.  I'm assuming by the description that is a baby carriage?  What's up w/those Ladies though?!  

Hope you have a fun day with your friend today, Donna.  That is so funny too about the FF lady.  Don't be embarrased about the vag-we're all in the same boat-especially me!  
Ugh about the anti-d's!  Please just be careful, okay?  Being wobbly is definetely a side effect.  I know if I even miss one dose I'm super dizzy the next day.  If you start to feel   again, please be sure to contact your Dr. as they could probably prescribe you a smaller dosage or a different med all together.  I know how difficult that can be and just worry!

Yes Annie-the help I'm seeking at the hospital will hopefully be to receive IUI treatments.  However don't know if they will give me a hard time as the other clinic did.  I believe I will be speaking to the fertility specialists there and I guess we'll see what happens! 

Hi Emma!  Where are you Honey?!! 

Well, got to get back to work.  Hope you all have a wonderful day!
Lots of  
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening all,

Marie, I am being carefull I promise and when I said I was feeling wobbly I didn't mean dizzy etc I meant a bit stressed out from time to time but the minute I feel like I am not coping I will start taking the anti - d's again. I still have them so if I get any symptoms that I am getting out of control then I will resume taking them.
Although I was prescribed anti - d's they did put alot of how I was feeling down to me lacking vit B so that is why I decided to wean myself off the tablets to see.
I have aslo just thought that my extreame tiredness lately could be down to the fact that I am due my 3 monthly B12 injection in a couple of weeks, the nurse did say that I may be able to 'feel' when it was due

I hope Claire is having a nice break away its strange her not being here.

Emma where are you are you ok honey? I do worry noe you have a lil one on board  

Had a great day with my friend it was fab seeing her again we are definatly going to make it a regular thing from now on  
Her daughter was just adorable

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Just a quickie from me as I'm on my way to bed. Sooooooo tired! I've had an old friend here today for the day. Lovely to see her, but all that eating and chattering has left me exhausted. 

Polly - what is a bodypuff?   Whatever it is, the after effects sound horrible. Hope the GP can sort you out.

Annie - did laugh at the pram story!

Donna - glad you met a nice FFer. Don't worry about her knowing stuff about you. She probably feels odd about it too, and won't say anything to anyone. I've met 2 other FFers from here, by chance, in my local town (apart from Polly). Think there's quite a lot of us around.

Marie - fab news about the new  hospital. Hope they can do IUI for you (if the syringe hasn't worked).

Dh has booked us a Will-free weekend to Ireland in 3 weeks time. I'm so excited, but terrified that Will might misbehave for SIL.   

Back tomorrow,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

How is everyone today?

I've just got in and read my e-amils and had one regarding a promotion about to be advertised on the team. I applied for it a few years ago, but narrowly missed out. I'm tempted to go for it again as it's only a 6 month secondment this time. BUT - I'd have to work full time  
I'm going to speak to the Boss about it on Monday and see if the hours would be negotiable. I don't think the money would be worth missing time with Hannah for that long. Real shame because I would have loved to have a go at doing the role. My priority has to be and always will be Hannah though. 


Emma - Really glad you had a nice day with your friend yesterday

Donna - and you too!

Marie - Fingers crossed for Monday! Hoping you have a much better experience with these guys x


Well,yesterday was one of those days when you wonder why you bothered getting up! I took Hannah over to a friends and she was a complete pain in the ****   She has taken to smacking out at any child that gets in her personal space. It's utterley embarassing and I've no idea what to do about it! I'm praying it's just a phase that will pass when she finally gets up off her butt and onto her feet. The logic being that she can walk away from anyone who comes near her when it's not welcomed. In the meantime, I just scoop her up and sit her on her bum somewhere else telling her it's naughty to hit.

It makes me feel such a bad Mum   Can't discipline my own daughter and she's turning out to be a bit of a thug  

A chocolate muffin did help calm me down after she'd been packed off to bed early


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie, I think all children go through a hitting, pushing, biting etc stage and from what you have said you are handling it in the right way you are telling her it is wrong so she will soon get the message. It is probably brought on by her frustration about walking, like you said once she is one her feet she can walk away.
Cut her some slack she probably feels a bit odd caue of her ears and the is frustrated casue she wants to move and can't yet and she can't communicate how she feels   I know it is shard for you to  
Sticky one about the promotion   could you maybe work form home some of the time?

Marie I am so excited about your hospital appointment  

Ryan has 2 teeth    they have been a long time coming
Callum was a right monkey last night and didn't go to sleep till 10pm   is was happy though just wasn't ready for bed even though he hadn't had much sleep yesterday. as a result he is grumpy today but just put him back to sleep so hopefully he will wake up brighter.
I have SIL coming over today with her boys and hopefully my friend is coming over with her son.

Time for some breakfast - feeling really lazy today (  don't I say that everyday   )

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Fab new piccie of the boys! And well done to Ryan on his new teeth!

I've popped on for a bit of an outburst, sorry.

I've been speaking to the insurance company and the letting agent about the house we're going to be renting and I just feel really bad about it. The rent is absolutely ridiculous and the property (in my opinion) really doesn't warrant it. Even though it is in "the" location in the town, the house just isn't that fabulous.

I guess I shouldn't worry about it, but I just feel it's an awful lot of money this couple are getting from my insurance company. They're going to be spending it travelling around the world and I guess I feel they don't deserve it as such  

Well, not that they don't deserve it, just not that much!

The lady at the insurance company said it's the biggest amount she's ever seen paid out on a temporary accomodation agreement.

I think it's too late for me to pull out and we've got no where else to go other than back to the Out Laws (ugh!)

Wish I hadn't set eyes on it now


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

I hope evwryone is well? what do we all have planned for the weekend?

Annie don't feel bad about the house, you need and deserve somewhere to live that Hannah especially feels safe and settled in and if that costs the insurance company a bit of extra money then so be it, they didn't have to agree did they so they obviuosly see no other option   just try and enjoy the house while you are there.

Its my nieces 4th birthday on sunday and she is have a tea party in the afternoon so looking forward to that just hope they boys perk up, after the bad night we had with Callum last night both boys have been grumpy all day and Ryan would only settle today in the pushcahir  don't know what all that was about.
Both had a dose of medised at bedtime to be on the safe side 

oh did I tell you I am now an ann summers rep? so if theer is anything you want ladies please order through me 
I have some parties booked for september and I am quite nervous about it now 

If you look at my signature box at the bottom you will see a link for my updated montage, giving you guys a sneak preview as its obviously not finished yet - any feedback welcome 

right off to bed now with a magazine, a cuppa and a bar of galaxy (NB diet starts monday)

night night

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

aaaaaarrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhh boys are driving me mad  

hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Happy Week-end Girls!  

How is everyone today?

Donna-sorry to hear the boys are being grizzly today!  Hopefully they'll get their moodiness out of the way today so they'll be good for niece's tea party tomorrow-how cute! 
Congrats on being an Ann Summers rep-I'm sure you will do fine!
Have you been feeling okay?  Do you already have an apmt for your B12 injection?
BTW...love the new updated pic and ticker!

Annie-don't you worry about the $$$ for your new temp. house.  If the insurance co. couldn't manage it-they could've said 'no' but they didn't.  Also, as you said, where else are you supposed to go?  And don't you dare think about going back to the outlaws!!!  
That's a tough decision about the promotion.  I would definetely talk to the boss about it on Monday to see if there's anything they could do for you.  Please know I greatly respect that your #1 priority is that little doll.  
Sorry to hear she was a little fresh the other day but like Donna said, you are being a good Mum by disciplining her and I definetely agree about the whole not being able to walk logic.  (Please just keep being patient with that.)

Emma-OMG...Ireland-how wonderful is that?  My DH would love to go there!
To answer your question-a body puff or pouff is like a sponge type thing.  Here body pouffs are pretty popular.  They're made out of like a nylon type fabric and you use them in the shower with smelly shower gel.  There are also some types you can buy (like Polly probably did) that already have the gel in them and when you put them under water they get all soapy & lathery.  Anyways, just thought I'd chime in w/that as I like all those girly things.  

Speaking of Polly-HI!-hope you are feeling better!

Hi Dee Dee-are you all done working your crazy hours now?!  We look forward to hearing from you!

Hope Claire is having a great time in the  .

Well, today is the big day for BIL.  Hope everything goes well for him.  DH and I are looking forward to getting it over with.  
I'm going to the salon in a little while to get my finger and toes nails all prettied up.  I'm also going to get some spiral curls done throughout my hair.  
On that note I best go and get ready!  

Hope everyone has a wonderful week-end!
Much Love,
Marie

P.S.-Thank you all for your well wishes re Monday (however I don't have an apmt yet-I have to call on Mon to make one).  And BTW breasts are still sore and tender and haven't seen any signs to indicate ovulation has come?!?!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Hope you're all having a nice weekend. 

Polly - are you any better? Did the GP prescribe anything useful?

Donna - love the new picture! The boys look gorgeous and so grown up. Sorry they're being such a pain today.
Don't suppose Ann Summers do a maternity range, do they? Actually, I've been rather horny the last week or so. Think it must be a hormone thing. 

Annie - when will you be moving into the house? Are people nearby renting out their houses to flood victims to make money, as a deliberate policy?

Marie - hope the big day goes well. Look forward to hearing all about it.
Thanks for clarifying the bodypuff issue. I have the shower sort, but didn't know what it was called.  


Had SIL and her children here yesterday. We are now looking after their hamster for 3 weeks whilst they go on various holidays. Just hope I manage to keep it alive.  Haven't done anything much today. Will is happier, thank goodness, after a very trying week.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

I feel a bit stiffu today and my lips are sore so thinking I may be getting a cold  
I think boys may be teething and thats what all the grizzling is about but who knows.

DH is out tonight and I can't wait to have some time   I have bought some new bubble bath and plan to have a nice soak before chilling out with some tv 

Anythoughts on the montage?

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Update on rash....it is getting worse! Now all over my tum as well, whereas it was just mildly on there before. The doc was helpful, - described it as "impressive"!   He gave me two kinds of anti-histamines and two kinds of ointment. But my legs are now so swollen I have no knees or ankles. I got a bit distraught today when we went shopping - I hope you didn't see me, Emma! I've been feeling better since I came home, took my clothes off and put my feet up. I'll be back at the docs on Monday.

Annie, don't worry about the house. I can imagine that you are   about it, but you need somewhere to live, and you can't go back to the inlaws. If you don#t take the house, someone else will, and then you will be prinicpled but homeless, and they will still get the rent paid. 

Emma, yes, that is a bodypuff, although i had just a plain one, not the one with shower gel in it - never seen one of those - so it was definitely the bodypuff I was allergic to. i went into the shop today, and told them, and suggelsted that they took them off the shelf, when I left, they were doing that, so at least no one else has to suffer. 

Hi Maria, hope you enjoyed today!

Donna, well done on the Anne Summers thing....ahem, do you have to experience all the products to sell them effectively? And what do you recommend?   . 

Deedee, hi!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, I couldn't see all the montage, but I could see about 4 mins of it, it is great, I think it is so clever of you!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - poor you, sounds horrible! That is quite a reaction. I didn't see you - haven't left the house today. 
Hope dh is taking good care of you. Are you able to sleep with it going on?

Donna - your evening sounds nice. I'm also intrigued to hear what products you are recommending. Will you have to use lots of innuendo and smutty banter.  No way I could do that!

Off to eat dinner (fish pie) and read the papers.

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

oh, Emma, we are having fish pie too! But I bet yours is home-made! Ours is Youngs. Actually I am sleeping better than I was for a few weeks, but it is waking me up a bit.

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Polly you poor thing, as Emma said that really is a bad reaction I really hope it eases soon.
Not sure what happened with the montage I will try and sort it so you can see it all 

uuummm experience all the products  it can't hurt can it    
I have a training party on monday but I am hoping I ownt actually have to do it, just watch  

I have eaten far to much so good job my diet is starting on monday 

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Off to my nieces party soon when Ryan wakes up 
Boys have still been grumpy  I think it must be teething as they are happy when they are eating 
This mornign they just wouldn't sleep and we had Callum screaming for over half an hour before he gave in   who knows what the people upstairs thought.

I had a lovely eveing alone last night and had a really good sleep  
Did anyone watch X factor? the women at the end (the one whos dad had died) had me in tears

Boys look gorgeous in their party outfits, I will take some phots and email you all if I can  

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna Taylor said:


> I am hoping I ownt actually have to do it, just watch


My mind is boggling..... 
Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Marie - Good Luck phoning the clinic this morning!

Polly - Poor you   Sorry you're still suffering with the allergy. Hasn't stopped you cracking fantastic gags though  

Donna - Good Luck with the Ann Summers venture! If I think of anything i'd like, I'll give you a shout!
How have the boys been? I think sometimes they just have moaney days with out there being reason. That's kids for you!

Emma - How's the hamster doing?

Well, I had a really nice weekend. I did well at the races on Saturday. I picked 4 winners out of the 7 races! However, I froze my ass off as it rained all day and I was wearing a tiny silk dress. Alcohol did help keep me a bit warm  

Lady H went to my Mum's yesterday for a good few hours, so I went down to the local Next and spent (and I mean it) an absolute fortune on clothes for Madam. I was in girlie heaven and lost myself a bit. Only coming too when the cashier told me the total. I couldn't help myself - it was all sooooo pretty!

Walking Watch: 2 steps!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly   your too funny  I meant watch the party and see how you feel out the order form etc


Annie Yea 2 steps   there be no stopping her soon. So you spent all your winnings in next then   easily done they do lovely girly bits - boys stuff isn't bad either

Emma how are you? I think we need a bump pic   when is your next scan

I hope Claire is having a nice time while we are left in the rain - so much for summer 

Marie I hope you had a nice weekend.

Party was nice yesterday although I was tired after, boys behaved really well being all cute so you wouldn't believe they had been screaming for hours before   they turned the charm as usual - especially Callum who was happily being passed from person to person, he loves the attention.
They are still misserable today though   and we just had tears from Callum when DH left fro work.
Boys have started waking up early for a bottle - it was midnight last night and 2am the night before so not sure what that is all about I hope its just a faze they are going through they used to have a botle at 5:30 then get up at 6-7 today they were up at 5   adn eating breakfast at 6 becasue they had had there bottle so early.
On a more positive note they really seem to be 'playing' with there toys more so cute watching them play little games  

Deedee H ave you finished work now?

Well first ann summers party tonight although it is just a training party so i wont earn from it and I have a huge and I mean huge spot on my face  think they will mind if I wear a balaclarver (sp)  

DH has gone for a promotion at work (assistant manger) and he has a meeting with the area manager tommorrow   1 other person as gone for it and she is more experienced then DH but she didn't get it last time becasue she has family links to the manager

Ryan is awake so best see to him  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Marie - hope the phonecall to the hospital goes well. 

Polly - how is the rash? Are you back at work?
The fish pie _was_ homemade (by dh) and was scrummy!

Annie - well done on your winnings. Did you comeout ahead then? That'll go towards your Next spending spree. 
Great news about Hannah's walking. There'll be no stopping her now, and you'll be wishing she had stayed put. 
How did dh's interview go on Friday?

Donna - you could try giving the boys water in the night (less desirable than milk, I believe) and see if that breaks the waking habit. Just a thought. 
Great news about dh's interview!
Hope the Ann Summers thing goes well. Can't wait to hear all about it.
Don't think I'll do a bump pic - might upset Claire. 

The hamster is alive, but proving to be a liability. This morning it gave Will a very nasty bite - blood everywhere, and much screaming. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Emma,

Poor Will I gues he wont be going near the hamster from now on, I hope he is ok.
  yeah I see what you mean about the bump picture I just got a bit carried away didn't want to upset anyone

Marie sorry I forgot to say good luck with phoning the hospital can't wait to hear what they ahd to say  

I would try the water if they were waking for an 'extra' feed but they are just having there usual morning feed during the night instead - I'll see how things pan out  

Donna xx

I will try and fix the montage so you can all view it


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Boys are napping  - yea

The link for my updated montage should be working fine now


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Hannah has always had phases where she wakes early for milk. she's going through one at the moment. She usually gets herself out of the habit after no more than 2 weeks - just as I'm getting to the end of my rope with it  
Sending DH alot of luck with the interview  
And Good Luck at the party tonight! Can't wait to hear all about it!

Emma - I think I came out about £10 up! Drinks were pretty pricey and I had a few  

DH's interview went really well and he's been offered a place on the course. I don't think I explained that it isn't for an immediate job, it's training in a new field with a few to having a better job at the end of it.
He can continue working where he is now and will use his remaining holiday to attend the first part of the training. After that he can start earning money and then go on to complete the course and really get going.
Snags: The course fee is HUGE!!!! and it's a very up and coming/very new type of work. 
We're really nervous about paying out for the fee, doing the training and then being able to get the work at the end of it.
We're doing alot of research and chatting to people we can find in the know.
This could be something huge and fantastic for DH or a really big mistake. I guess though nothing ventured, nothing gained!


P.S - The Hannah steps aren't that exciting yet. It was a case of us standing her up and getting her to take a few pigeon step or two towards a footrest! She's not going anywhere for a while yet!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Ooohhh Annie that is scary/exciting I don't know that I would let DH be that brave but then if it makes him happy and its better for you and Hannah in the long run then go for it.
would it effect ttc no.2?

steps are steps and it is progress - she'll get the hang of it 

2 WEEKS    Can't cope for that long I was hoping for a couple of days, I don't mind them waking a little earlier but I think midnight is taking it a bit far


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - OK, midnight is a bit early! Hannah is waking at 4.30/5am at the moment and she does that every now and again. You might find though that it is only a temporary glitch. Give them a day or two and see if they sort themselves out maybe? You have to be hardcore to do the controlled crying thing   I'm way too soft and often too bloody tired! 

I am absolutely petrified about this job change, as is DH. At this stage I feel he should go for it if it's what he wants to do. As long as he keeps the job he's got now to keep the cash rolling in! We've got 4 days to let them know if he wants to do it, so we'll probably sit and stew on it til the last minute  

It might/could have an impact on ttc #2. I'm not looking to start again until Hannah's next birthday (May). Hopefully by then he'll be well established in the new role and we'll know where we stand. If all goes well it means we can have another person and not worry about £ whilst I'm off work. All pie in the sky at the moment though   

More walking practice scheduled for this afternoon at Boot Camp Annie  

I can't see the boys montage at the monment. Our work pc's aren't good enough and no access at home right now. Something for me to look forward to though


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie,

It sounds like DH should take the opportunity, as surely it is better to regret doing it than not doing it? thats my thoughts anyway - now I have thought about ti more  
Boys do seem happier today so hopefully we have out the last few dasy behind us.

DH's area manager as come into brac=nch today so we are not sure what to make of that as he is due to come in to have meetings/interviews with luke and other candidate tommorrow  

Just spoke to my landlord/estae agent as our tency agreement is up in a few weeks and was getting panicy that they wasn't go to renew it as we hadn't heard anything   I like to panic while they have said that due to new legislation in renting laws we can keep living here on a roll monthly basis - whatever that means or pay 30 quid for admin and get a 12 month tenancy.
DH is going to phonw them later to find out more about this monthly basis thing as I had the boys moaning so couldn't concentrate.
My thoughts are to pay the extra money as having a 12 month agreement seems more secure to me just seems a cheek when we pay so much rent anyway that they want more money, even if it is only a one off payment of 30 pounds

Ryan has had a looonnnggg sleep so looks like he is making up for the last few days its been 2hours now!

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Afternoon seems to be dragging  

Any news from bootcamp Annie?    

Polly how is your rash? I hope it is improving  

it is such a yucky day today but I have managed to get lots of washing done and cleaned the kitchen  

right best start thinking about what to feed the boys

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Marie any news from the hospital?

ggrrr Party tonight has just been cancelled after I have just been racing around trying to get ready and had my dinner early.
Ryan got really tired and beside himself and nothing would calm him so at 5:30 I got him into his pj's and gave him a bottle and he is sound asleep not sure if hes asleep for the night or not time will tell

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - how awful, I bet you were really psyched up for it.  

Annie, go for it! Life is too short to not take opportunities!

My rash is awful. I'm losing my sense of humour about it completely - it is getting really yukky and no better, now i have different anti-histamines and anti-biotics. I'm really p*d off that one little body puff can cause so much havoc and discomfort. Got legs like treetrunks. And just sacked a staff member on the spot for not being helpful  . That felt good!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of you today. 
Poor you, with the rash. How can the effects last so long? Seems incredible. 

Donna - shame about the party, You'll just have to have your own mini-party at home with dh. 

Annie - I agree with the others - nothing ventured, nothing gained. 

Got to go and cook. Back later. 
Emma, xxxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good evening my Lovely Ladies!

Before I get into my personals-just wanted to let you know about this morning as you all have been asking  .  My Mom's friend called the secretary in the office ahead of time for me and then called me to let me know that she would be expecting my phone call.  When I did call she was very nice and knew who I was.  She took down some general info. and gave me an apmt for Wed, Sept 12th at 8:30.  She said that that apmt would run about an hour and that (again) I will have to send her all my medical records so they won't have to repeat any tests already done.  So that is that!  She had originally offered me an apmt on the 5th but my DH is on vacation the next week, so I asked for that following Wed. instead.  We'll see what happens-hopefully this experience will be better than the last!  

Emma-OMG about the hamster!  I've been bitten by one too once-poor baby!  
What are you cooking Honey?

Donna-How are you feeling today-still cold having cold symptoms?  Glad to hear you had a nice night of pampering yourself!  Isn't that cute about the boys at the party yesterday?!  Good luck to DH w/the promotion.  Sorry to hear that your training party was cancelled-ugh!!!  Haven't had a chance to look at the montage yet but as soon as I do-I'll let you know what I think!

Polly-Oh gosh-so sorry you're going through so much discomfort just over that darn pouff.  Is it for sure the pouff that's causing it as I don't understand why it spread and has gotten worse.  Hopefully these new meds will do the trick.  If not- !
BTW...love you sense of humor (as you were busting on Donna)!  

Annie-How is boot camp going?  You're too funny!  
How did things go w/you today at work?  Did you talk to your boss about the promotion you were considering?
Very interesting about DH and his possible new job venture.  I think it may be okay to try-as long as he stays where he is and is making $$$ until he knows how everything will play out with the new thing-that's all that would worry me.  I wish you both the best of luck with whatever your decisions may be.  

Dee Dee-Where are you?!!!

Lastly-the wedding was okay.  By the end of the day DH was calling my new SIL Bridezilla-ha ha!!!  We are just both thrilled that it's over with.  

Okay, gotta run.  Have a great night and start to your day tomorrow.
Love,
Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - How rude of the party to cancel! Unbeleiveable! How were the boys last night?

Polly - Have you been in touch with the manufacturer of the body puff?!? You might at least get a bag of freebies out of it! 
Sorry you're really suffering with it at the moment   Hope those anti-h's kick in very soon.

Marie - How exciting! One more step towards the dream. Shame that your DH can't make the 5th Sept - I'm very impatient  

Emma - How's bump growing?!? And how is Master William?



Boot Camp Annie Update - We have a bit more progress! DH got her to stand up and walk towards the footrest again last night. She looked a bit steadier and she's got a look of concentration on her! Anyway I think it was no more than about 4 or 5 steps, but I'm pleased she's back to giving it a go again


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie, that is great news about H! No stopping her now....whoops!

As for that bad bad bodypuff, I did go into the shop on Saturday, and they took my name and address and said they would pass it on to Head Office. I made sure they had all my phone numbers. If I don't hear by Thursday, I will be getting quite cross (got enough people to be cross with between now and Thursday, so they have to get in line). TBH, by now, a bag of goodies wouldn't cut it with me, that would have been ok if it had been a little thing that lasted a day or two, but not this. I have been taking photos though!  

Marie, great news about the new clinic. I really hope that you get better treatment from them, and maybe you need to practice some assertive statements if they start on about the vag?

Hi everyone else...

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Yea Hannah -  she is certainly getting there  

Marie that is so exciting about your appointment, I am away that week but I will have internet access so I will be sure to log  

Not sure what is going on with these boys its like they have gone backwards.
The night went like this:

5:30 - ryan im bed
6:30 - Callum in bed
9:00 - Ryan is disturbed, settle him back with his light show by 9:30
12:40 - Ryan has a bottle
2:00 - Callum has a bottle
4:30 - Ryan decides its morning   DH gets up with him
6:00 - Ryan has a bottle
6:30 - Callum gets up and has a bottle
8:30 - both have breakfast and Ryan goes back to bed
9:00 - Callum is also tired but I don't want him to disturb Ryan

I just don't know what to do, If I just had the one then when Ryan woke at 4:30 I would have left him in his room so he knew that it was still night time but with Callum in the same room its just impossible.
I have thought about putting one of them in our room in a travel cot but I am nto sure if tehy would settle as they look for each other and they don't go to sleep at night unless they are really tired untill the other ine is there. Plus if one was in our room either me or dh would get up anyway so the other could get some sleep  
Its like having new borns again  
I am not sure if they are maybe having a growth spurt or something as they have had an extra bottle today.
I am going to try swapping around there lunch  and tea today. I tried yesterday to give them more at tea time but they just didn't want it. so today I will give them all the finger food at lunch, eg toast, sandwich, crumpets, cheese, fruit etc then give them there main cooked meal at tea time. we'll see  

Off to SIL later I hope the rain holds off I don't want to get wet

Donna xx

P.s maybe you should sue them Polly you must be entitled to compensation for all your suffering


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

How Spooky Polly  I was just about to type an afterthought message to you about taking photos of your suffering. I should have known you were 10 steps ahead of me. You're my hero 
I hope they compensate you massively! A lifetimes worth of goodies perhaps?, although I'm guessing you wouldn't touch their stuff with a bargepole right now  


Donna - D, you know what - that doesn't actually sound too bad. I think it reads/feels worse because there's two of them! Essentially they are sleeping 11-12 hrs and waking in the night for something - which is what Hananh does every now and again. Have you tried just giving them a shot of Calpol and a drink of water in the early hours? Sometimes that is enough to send Hannah back.
I know it's frustrating, but I honestly think they will sort it out x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

How are you all?  Just checking in quick.  

So   re. work.  We are getting a new computer system which was supposed to be ready for use yesterday however as of now (Tue. afternoon) we still can't use it!  To make matters worse, we are unable to use our old system as well so needless to say-all of our work is just piling up on our desks!  It's completely frustrating!  We started training back in June for this new system and were supposed to 'go live' with it on July 1st.  Well, that date ended up getting postponed twice-up until yesterday.  Aarrrggghh!!!  

Thank you for all your kind thoughts re. my new appointment.  I'm not giving it much thought as I don't want to be let down again if it doesn't go well.  

Well, that's it from here.  Wish you all a lovely evening and sweet dreams!

Love,
Marie


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

I SURVIVED!!!!  

Will someone please tell me why I thought working full time would be a good idea.......

Ive got a LOT to catch up on so I apologise if I repeat myself or ask stupid questions for  a while 

It feels so good to be here with Hannah during the day even if all we do is go to Sainsbury's and crawl about on the floor. I really missed all those little things like giving her her weetabix in the morning, playing taking her for a walk in the buggy and watching "In the Night Garden" on CBeebies.

Because I was teaching I had a lot of prep and marking to do in the evenings so it's lovely to be able to laze about after H goes down.

I hope you are all well- Annie, Ive been thinking about you.

Emma- How many weeks are you now? How are you feeling?

Claire- How is the ttc going? I hope i didnt miss a BFP!!!!!

Marie-  How are things stateside?

Polly- Are you feeling better? Good to have you back 

Donna- Those boys are gorgeous! They look soooo big, do you have any walkers yet?

Well I'm going to have an early night. Yes, 10 o'clock is early for me!!  

PS, Emma did you say you were coming to Ireland for a weekend. where are you staying?

Night night, Ill pop on tomorrow.

DD xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Deedee - Congrats! Well done on sticking it out with working full time. I bet it's been really tough being away from Hannah so much.
Thank-you for thinking of us. Our Hannah is doing much better with her ears. They've got her on a low daily dose of antibiotics until October, when we go back for another consultation. No infections for 2 whole weeks - must be a record  

Marie - We're having "new system" problems here aswell. Our company has just bought out another one and we're in the process of merging. It's a real headache! 

Polly-  How are you doing today?

Donna - How were the boys last night?

Emma - Is everything alright your end?

Bootcamp Annie Update: Same amount of walking, no progress in that area. She will only walk to this damn footrest and absolutely nothing else. However, a new thing she tried yesterday was standing up from the floor. She sort of ended up in a crab position or the "down dog" if you're into your yoga! 
I told the girls at nursery today and I'm not sure they believe me. Wonder if they think it's my fault that she's not up on her feet yet  
It really is frustrating and (don't shout at me, I know I'm mad) I get a bit embarassed


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Having one of those days today.  

A friend was meant to be coming over ths afternoon but has sent a very vauge text so now I don't know what is happening.

I am meant to be going to music but someone has parked over the exit so I can't get my car out of the car park


Arrrgghhh

I will post later when I am in a better mood

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a quick hello from me. I'm doing some writing stuff with a friend of mine, with a deadline of tonight. Don't think I'm going to get it all done to my satisfaction. 

Back tomorrow, when the madness has passed,
Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Dear- I think it's going to be very quiet on here today  

Emma- Good Luck with the deadline.

Donna - Hope your day improves.

I'm off to shout at my Loss Adjustor


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh dear, looks like lots of   today

Emma- Good Luck with the writing! Can I be nosey and ask what it is?

Annie- Im glad Hannah is feeling better, long may it continue! did you have a good rant at Loss adjuster? Feeling better? 

Donna- Did you decifer the vague text? 

It has actually turned out very pleasant here today. Looking more like August and less like November now.

Quick question: Has anyone heard of Jo Jingles over there? It's a music development class thingy for kids. Im deliberating whether to take Hannah or not.

I might be on my own for a while....... 

That would be a first....... 

dd x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hope I haven't scared everyone away.....


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I didn't see friend in the end so I went round to SIL instead and spent day with her and her children plus other SIL nad her children and boys were very good and it was a lovely day 

We managed to get to music today and it was great the boys actually joined in   well the have always kind of joined in but today the shook there little shakers when they were meant to abd banged them on the floor etc where in the past the have sat and eaten them   its was really nice to see that after a few weeks there were understanding what they have to do and responding to the class I felt quite   silly I know.
Deedee- i don't know if we have a jo jingles over here we have so many misuc group things and many are quite expesive as you ahev to pay termly.
If you can find one you like I would reccomend you take Hannah as they boys love going and they are usually in a great mood for teh rest of the day  

Annie - how did you get on with the loss adjuster?

Polly - how are you feeling?

Emma -  what are you writting?

Marie - how are you?

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

Welcome back Dee Dee-so lovely to have you!!!  
I thought your parents owned a store and that's where you worked?  Did I get my girls mixed up?!    Please fill me in!
What's new in your life Honey?  How's that little doll doing?

Annie-did you end up speaking to your boss on Monday re. the promotion?  Never heard anything from you.  Are you and DH still dicyphering his job options?  Love reading the 'Bootcamp Annie' reports.  She is on her way-I'm sure it will be no time now.  And don't you worry about what the girls at the nursery might be thinking!  

Donna-Glad to hear you had a wonderful day after all.  I loved to hear the boys got into music class today!
How did DH make out w/his interview?

Emma-you have us all bewildered about what you're writing?!  

Polly-are you feeling any better Honey?

Not much new here.  I might finally be able to start using the new system now.  My boss just was showing me how to do some stuff so we'll see what happens.  On that note-gotta get back to it.  

BTW...if any one's interested in seeing some pics of BIL's wedding-including two of me and lots of DH-PM me and I will give you the link where you can look them up.  They came out beautiful.  I'm so jealous!  

Nightie, night Girls!
Lots of  ,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

My deadline was missed, by mutual consent, as it was hopelessly unrealistic. It is a 20th century world history book for Japanese uni students learning English. A bit annoying as I was hoping to be free of it by tomorrow, but we've got an extra month (joint effort with Japanese friend).

Back tomorrow to catch up with all the news. It is like November here. 

Emma, xxx
p.s. felt blob move today fo the 1st time


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - How fantastic!!! I was at watching my friends bump last night and was getting rather broody   Your pregnancy seems to be going really quickly already! 
Pleased to hear that you've been given an extension to your deadline. I was thinking of you yesterday pouring words out onto a PC with Master Will running around behind you  

Marie - Sorry, I didn't answer your questions did I   I decided not to go for the promotion. The timing is just all wrong. I've got more than enough on my plate right now  
DH however has decided to go ahead with pursuing his new role. He's got an induction day on September 4th. We're both really anxious, but - we've taken the leap now. Keeping everything crossed.

Deedee - I still haven't been able to track down the loss adjustor, but I did have a good ol moan to his office. Waiting to see what today brings! 
We've got a Jo Jingles here! I have a couple of friends who absolutely rave about it. I can't get to any of their classes because of the hours I work, which is a real shame because I think it would be right up Hannah's street. She loves music and dancing!  Go for it! It'd be good socially for you too. A chance to chat to other Mums.

Donna - Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday. You're really fortunate to have family with children around the same ages. How have the boys been sleeping?

Polly - How are you doing? Feeling any better?


Bootcamp Annie: OK, so I had a very frustrating afternoon with Lady H. She didn't want to do anything for me and was really whingy. DH walks through the door and she's a different baby   She then not only walked to the footrest, but also to the sofa for him. How rude! I think my daughter hates me  
I don't care which one of us gets her walking, as long as one of us does


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Feel absoulutly    today I just hope boys are good for me.
My back is really aching and I didn't sleep well at all   not helped by Ryan having an extra night feed that then woke Callum up   sometimes this is so hard    

I am going to try giving the boys to cooked meals today so no toast/sandwichs today to see if that helps and I am going to put Ryan into Callums milk as it is a creamier milk for 9 months plus and Ryan is still on the nutri - prem milk he ahs been on since birth the hospital says its ok to swap him and he doesn't need to be on that special milk anymore - I was waiting till I had used up what I had but think I will give him a try on it tonight.

My mum is meant to be having the boys over night on friday but the way things are going I am going to cancel as I can't expect her to be up all night with them  

Annie - Callum is the same he can be really grumpy with me but as soon as DH walks in he is all smiles  
Well done Hannah with her walkinmg though, you wait this weekend she will be racing everywhere.
The SIL's I was with were DH's sister and there children are older youngest is 4 and eldest is 14 but boys love playing with them  
My other SIL (my brothers girlfriend so not technically SIL yet) has an 18 month old and a 4 month old 

Deedee nice to have you back by the way I didn't say that yesterday  
No walking here just lots of climbing and standing up on everything. Ryan cruises round all the furniture though and he really wants to walk, he has tried to stand up with out holding on a couple of times and just falls over   but atleast he is trying I guess  

Emma   thats great you felt bub move how exciting.

Marie I hope you get on ok with the new system today, Yes I would love to see pics of you and DH  

Ryan has woken up from his nap  he ahd a very short nap  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

Just cooked the boys some yummy food - well I hope they think so  
Its made me quite hungry, is it lunch time    

I am going to try and feed them as much as I can during the day to try and eliminate hunger at night, atleast I wont feel so guilty then if I refuse to give them a bottle   thast the theory anyway.
I don't want them to get used to having a bottle to get back to sleep, they go to sleep fine during the day and when the first go down at night although they have just had a bottle they go to bed awake.

What does everyone have planned today?

I have my nephew staying at the weekend I think, he is almost 7 and I have no idea what I will do with him

right better go and mash some veg

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow Marie what a lot of pictures, it really was a 'big' wedding wasn't it  

you look nothing like I imagined -  i thought you would have borwn hair but for some reason I thought it would be short like in a bob or maybe shorter - strange eh, don't know why I owuld think that just by talking to you


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!

Donna, glad you liked the pics.  Isn't that funny how we imagine people to look!  I didn't imagine you to look like how you look either.  
I've always had long hair though, wouldn't ever dream of cutting it short, short!  Isn't DH handsome?!  
How were the boys today?  Did they eat well?  I hope they sleep well for you and don't have to get up for those feedings!
What do you have planned to do w/your nephew?  Can't believe you are taking on that responsbility again as you just had your nieces not too long ago.  You go girl!  

Emma-did you get any writing done today?  You must be very smart to be able to do something like that!  
How nice to able to feel the little one inside-it must be amazing! 

Hey Annie-glad you made the right decision for you and if that job was meant to be-it will be offered to you again I'm sure.  I wish DH the best of luck w/his new venture.  You will have to keep us informed and let us know how it's working out.  
I'm tellin' ya, give that little one some time and you'll probably regret wishing she had started walking as she will be roaming the house and getting into everything!  

Hi Dee Dee & Polly-hope you're well!  
Claire should be back next week, right?!  

Ugh, everything is still a mess w/the new computer system!  I have the trainer working w/me right now and he can't even teach me how to do my job b/c he's having internal problems doing it himself!  What a nightmare and in the mean time my pile is just getting bigger!  Aaahhh!!!  
What does everyone have planned for the week-end?  Tomorrow night we are going to my Aunt's for a b-day to celebrate my Uncle & Grandmother's b-days which were a few weeks ago.  She is making lots of good stuff-clam cakes and chowder, hot dogs, corn on the cob & baked potatoes.  YUM!!!  
Saturday I'd like to treat myself by buying a nice new watch I've had my eye on.  It's a Guess? brand that I think I'm going to get but we'll see what happens.  Other than that we really don't have any plans which is fab with me!!!  

Alright, guess I gotta get back to work as the trainer will be back shortly to try to teach me something-maybe  

Have a wonderful night and I'll talk to yous all tomorrow.  
Lots of Hugs,
Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - How did the boys do last night after all the yummy food?

Marie - We have an extended weekend in the UK! We call it a Bank Holiday which means no work on Monday - yipee! The weather reports are looking promising which is unusual for such a weekend  
I wish I could look at the wedding pics, but our pc's at work won't allow it. I'll have to wait til I'm back home I think  
The party tomorrow night sounds really good! Especially the food  


Boot Camp Annie: - WE HAVE A WALKER!!!!       

OMG! I was bawling my eyes out last night. She just set herself off from the couch and walked to the footrest (suprise, surprise). But I then moved down the lounge and she walked from the couch all the way to me and then back to DH. She was walking up and down between the two of us all night, knowing she was being clever.

I am sooooooo proud! I bought everyone in my office a doughnut to celebrate. I don't care that it makes me officially the saddest Mum in town.

Yipee -   - Been desperate to do that!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

YAY! Way to go Hannah!!!

Love
Itchy Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Goodness Polly, are you _still_ itchy?    Is it getting any better? Will it go away one day?

Annie - fab news about Hannah's walking.     Boot camp Annie must have done the trick! I give it 2 weeks before you wish she werent walking after all. 

Donna - I don't do JoJingles (not my cup of tea) but know people who do (and other-named equivalents) and they all seem to enjoy it. Go for it! I'm hoping to do art classes with Will, but am waiting to hear back if we've gt a place.

Marie - where do I see the pictures?

Deedee - glad you surived the full-time stretch and are back enjoying being with Hannah2.
I'm going to Cork for 3 nights. Staying in what looks like a very nice hotel in the centre. Have you been? Any recommendations?
On that subject, are there any good places to buy maternity clothes in Ireland? I'm struggling to find anything here that fits. I know you're N.Ireland, but thought you might know.

Bit of a busy weekend planned here. MIL is coming to stay, mainly so that she can deposit her dogs before her holiday. She's going to babysit on Saturday night so that dh and I can go out for a meal.  Rest of the family are coming over on Sunday for the day. Tomorrow also getting my hair cut and stripping wallpaper in the bathroom (building work starts on Weds . ). Monday TBD.

I thought it was going to be sunny this afternoon and planned to cut the grass and tidy up outside, but it is still cold and damp. 

have a great weekend everyone,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeehah! WAY TO GO HANNAH 1!!!     
Annie, thats fantastic, there'll be no stopping her now!

Emma- would you believe Ive never been to Cork? Sorry I cant give you any recommendations. Its quite a drive from here but you can now fly there (hard to believe that you can fly from one place in Ireland to another!)  I love the accent down there by the way.
With regards to maternity gear, we have all the same high street names that you guys have. 
Dunnes Stores is popular in the south, its somewhere between Primark and Marks and Spencers but they do a maternity range and I got some good basics there last year like vest tops and REALLY comfy linen trousers that I practically lived in!. I think there is a Brown Thomas in Cork (its their equivilant of Harvey Nichols)- great to go for a browse as its expensive but perfect if you feel like treating yourself-or being treated!

Can i ask why you didnt like Jo Jingles? I want to find a class that I can take Hannah to but there doesnt seem to be much else on offer around here. She does love noise and music so I think I might give it a go.
How lovely that you have felt movements- I loved that stage when you get little flutters and arent quite sure if it's wind or the baby. Are you going to find out the sex again this time?

Marie- Im dying to see the pics- I'll pm you right after this post. I work part-time as an ESL/EFL tutor (thats teacher of English to foreign students by the way). Most of the work is temporary and part-time so it suits me now as its flexible. Summer is busy as most students come over in the summer holidays for full-time courses hence me being roped into doing my 4 week stint!  I also started to work for my dad part-time after Hannah was born (he has his own business) doing payroll and general admin stuff. Its not the most challenging of jobs but really flexible aswell so suits me at the moment.

Its such a lovely day today, we are heading to my mum's for a BBQ (she's a great cook so we always eagerly accept any invites)

Where is Claire by the way? Ive lost track of things and can't remember her mentioning any hols.

We head off to Gran Canaria on 1st October and cant wait to get to the  for some 
We are heading over to the outlaws on Monday (they live in Lincolnshire) for a couple of days so we'll see what Hannah makes of the plane journey and 4 hour drive 

Bye for now,

DDxx

Ps (those who received the pics probably know my 'real' name now!!)


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

Annie-YIPEE!!!      I am so happy for you!   And proud of the little one!    Congratulations Mum, enjoy this moment!!!  
How fab...a three day week-end!  We have one coming up at the beginning of Sept. for Labor Day-woo hoo!!!

Hi Itchy Polly-sorry to hear you're still scratching.  

Emma-I will PM you with the link to view the pics after this post.
Sounds like you've got a full week-end, just be sure to take it easy!
You'll have to let us know all about dinner tomorrow night-hope you and DH have a nice time together.  

Hi Dee Dee!  Thanks for explaining your job situation-guess I didn't have my girls confused afterall!    Well,that's awesome and so convenient for you w/the little one and all.  
Hope you enjoy your BBQ!
Claire went on holiday two weeks ago.  I think she will be back this week. 
Where is Gran Canaria and Lincolnshire?  I'm so geographically challenged!  
Oh...I will send you the link for the pics in a minute as well.  

Donna-where are you today?  Is nephew already there?  How did the boys make out overnight?

Well, hope everyone has a fab week-end.  Got to feed the   s, they're driving me batty!!!  

Love Yas,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Marie - thanks for the link to the pics. You look exactly as I imagined.  What a grand wedding  that was!

Deedee - I didn't try JoJ and not like it, I never even tried it. I just thought I'd feel a bit silly sitting and singing songs in public, thats all. I can't sing for toffee. I know it wouldn't be with the most discerning audience, but even so....

Off to bed,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon everyone

Been trying to catch up on the news but have only had to time to skim read as there was so much!

Emma, it has been bothering me for some time that I am affecting what you are saying about your pregnancy and am mortified that you wouldn't do a bump picture because of me!!!  Please do go ahead and do one if you want to.  Finding out my colleague is pg on Tuesday will be horrid but your bump pic will be just great. 

Donna, have you done an Ann Summers party yet?  I see you mentioned them in your posts but might have missed the bit where you'd done one.

Polly, great to hear from you again, sorry to hear about your disagreement with the body puff.  As a person who suffers from allergies a lot you have my sympathy.  Odd thing to be allergic too though, must have been some weird material!

Annie, wow, congrats to Hannah!!!  Very pleased to read that.

Hi Deedee!

Marie, what happened about the ovulation?  Did you get the surge?  I started off using first morning wee but finally found my surge when I a) switched to a brand product, and b) tested at around 2pm after holding it for 4 hours (interesting in itself).  You might well have missed the surge this month, or you might just ovulate late.  Ignoring last month's long cycle, my ovulation has varied between day 17 and day 20 since coming off the pill in Jan.  Some people also don't pick up on their surge at all.  It's also really important to test at the same time every day.  Sorry if you'd already picked it up, I read the posts in a hurry.

We had a fab holiday, particularly liked St Petersburgh, Copenhagen and Tallinn.  We also had lots of  but no idea if it was well-timed as I was just using cm and I'm rubbish at judging that.  I'm cd19 now.  Got back yesterday and helped my brother move house, and off to see the Nutcracker ballet tonight, just had my hair highlighted and cut too, trying to be nice to myself at the moment.  I must dash off in a mo, as I am on washing pile number 3 of 5. 

Speak soon,

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry this is just a quicky

Claire great to have you back and great you have had loads of bms. Any holiday snaps for us to see ? not of bms obviously  

I haven't 'done' an ann summers party yet I have my training party tonight so quite excited and nervous about that.

The boys behaved brilliantly for my mum and dad and slept through till 5 then had a bottle and went back to sleep till 7 -   they never sleep till 7 and have been waking up in the night lately  
put the to bed about 15min ago and they are not asleep   think I'll send them back to my mums

DH and I had a lovely night out and a good few drinks, a lovely lay in this morning then went out to harvester for a lovely lunch  

Right better get changed for later  

Oh Annie that is great about Hannah -  clever girl  

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Marie- Gran Canaria is one of the Canary Islands which are part of Spain but located just off the coast of Africa- very popular with British and Irish tourists because they have sunshine pretty much all year round.
Lincolnshire is a county in England. My England geography is really bad I have to admit so cant tell you exactly where it is, somewhere in the mid-east I think! 
DH's parents live there but are originally from N Ireland, they decided to move to be closer to SIL after she had her chldren.

Im going to check out the link now.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Marie- the wedding photos are beautiful- Its good to put a name to a face!

Bit quiet on here today 

Polly- How's the itching? I have just spotted that your birthday is coming up soon 

We are off to the outlaws tomorrow-back again on Wednesday. I wont be able to post until I get back (not much privacy where we are staying)

I'd better get some zzzz as we've got an early flight in the morning 

speak soon
luv dd


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Girls!

Did everyone have a nice week-end?

Hi Claire!  Wonderful to have you back Honey!  So glad to hear you had a great time away and much BMS!  How was the ballet?
Thanks for your concern re ovulation.  I tested about 10 times and never found a surge.  Doubt I missed it as I started testing 9 days into the cycle so I'm just assuming maybe I didn't ovulate?  I just got   so I'll try again this month.
Did you happen to read my post and/or notice my new ticker?  Well my Mom's friend came through for me and I have an apmt w/the local hospital's fertility dept. on Sept. 12th.  However not getting too excited b/c I don't want to be let down like the last time.  Just got a packet from them at the end of the week for more paperwork to fill out.  

Emma & Dee Dee-glad you enjoyed the pics.  Yes, it was quite a grand wedding!    Not sure why, but I decided to make BIL & new SIL a plate of goodies as they just returned from their honeymoon late yesterday.  I made a mini lemon poppy seed loaf, blueberry muffins, heart shaped ch chip muffins and 2 mini chocolate lava cakes-all mixes of course.  Guess I'm just trying to be nice in hopes of having some kind of relationship w/them.  I am an only child so wish we could be closer w/his only sibling and new SIL.  Inevitably probably will regret as my kind thoughts will be taken for granted   ...but I digress!  

Donna-Happy to hear the boys behaved well for Mum & Dad and you and DH had a nice time out together!  Thought nephew was coming to stay this week-ed?    
How did your training party turn out?!?

Polly-How are you Honey?

Rather uneventful week-end for me.  It was very warm Fri, Sat. & today after having cooled down for a while; however it's supposed to cool down again tomorrow and all this week-woo hoo!!!
Did buy myself a nice Guess watch on Sat.  It's got a white leather band and a white face w/Swarvoski crystals around the face and 3 crystal hearts inside-very purdy!!!   
Back to work tomorrow-  -finally learned how to do my main job on the new computer system.  It's absolutely awful.  I've gone from using one screen w/the old system to now using three with this new one.  Therefore Marie is none to happy!  Thankfully one of my bosses feels the same way so hopefully something will be done about it!  
Well, enough out of me-  
Got to go pretty up the baked goods dish for BIL & SIL and then it will be time for Big Brother!
Talk to you all tomorrow!
XXX
-Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday and good weather  

we are not at work today Marie  

Annie how is hannahs walking going? is she driving you mad yet  

Boys actually slept through better than ever last night they were in bed at 7 and woke up at 6am for a bottle, becasue they had had so much sleep they didn't go back to sleep after there bottle but hay thats fine   fingers crossed we have turned a corner

Polly when is your brithday? any plans? how is the itching?

Deedee good to have you back enjoy your holiday

Emma how are you?

Training partry was good fun and I now know how to fill out the order forms, not sure what to do if some one pays with a card as no body did at that party so she couldn't show us but I am hoping it will all become obvious as time goes on.  
I have my first party in a few weeks when I go to stay with my auntie.

I am not sure what today holds for us, DH has just taken car back to garage as there are a few bits they said they would do for us but we didn't have time when we picked it up so booked in today, DH left in a bad mood so i hope his mood improves when he gets back  

Not sure if you guys know but my mum has MS, well she is pretty bad at the moment the worst she has ever been so I am a bit concerned that it is getting worse 

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Claire - Welcome Home! It's great to have you back with us. It sounds like you had a fantastic trip. Fingers crossed for the same holiday magic I had when Hannah was conceived   Have you or are you going to make an appointment with your GP still?
Thinking of you today at work. Hoping you come on here and have a good old rant when colleague announces her news (ugh, how rude!) I remember feeling that the world around me should stop getting pregnant until I did. If only. I know today could be hard for you, but chin up hun. We're all here for you  

Emma - Lots more stores seem to be doing Maternity Wear now. Have you looked in New Look, H&M, TopShop? H&M was a personal fave for me. Towards the end I was going in most weeks and spending a bundle on something pretty and tent like   I now have 2 enormous boxes full of maternity wear. I lent most of it to a friend recently which felt good. It was nice to see it being used again.She just gave it all back to me. I could send some down to you if you'd like? I think you might be able to get into my tops. Not sure on the trousers. I am alot wide and longer than you  

Polly - Still itching!?! You poor thing. Any news from the cosmetic company yet? Oooh, what plans have you got for you birthday?

Donna - Sounds like the boys have kicked the night waking! Send them to your Mum's a bit more often to make sure they remember how  
Really sorry to hear your Mum is poorly at the moment. Try not to worry  

Deedee2 - I've missed you, but wishing you a fun few days with the Out Laws!

Marie - The watchs sounds lovely! Swarovski crystals - love them! Hoping you have a better day at work today and get to grips with that new system.


Well, not much to report here. We moved back to the Out Laws on Saturday which was pretty soul destroying. Hoping we can get the keys to the rental house asap. I shall be on the phone first thing this morning begging! 
Hannah's walking is coming on really well. She still prefers her knees for most of the time, but she's making longer trips on her feet! I'm sure in a few weeks she'll discover that walking is faster


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Marie, how exciting about your new fertility appointment.  I wouldn't worry about not spotting the surge as I've read that that does happen.  

Annie, hoping you get the keys really soon!!!

Polly, what are you doing for your birthday?  Hope you've stopped itching!

Donna, sorry your mum isn't well.  

Deedee, hope you have a good break.

Emma, how's things going with the bump?

So despondent to be back at work today!  All those projects I'd been putting off are still sitting in the in-tray!  And despite a nice two week holiday I seem to have a rotten cold!!

My colleague told me she was pregnant this morning, as predicted.  Due in March.  I had braced myself for it, so it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  However, she also told me that there is yet another pregnancy about to be announced in the team which totally floored me, feel a bit  right now.  Still doing bms as I have no idea if I have ovulated.  Had what looked like fertile cm yesterday so summoned DH last night and will tonight after he gets in from the football.  I don't know what to do about going to the doctors I am terrified of starting down that road, and terrified of not doing it.  

I have to get on with my emails now, but will come back on later.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire once yuou get pregnant there will nobody left at your work will there   sorry i am not making light of the situation I know how hard this is. I know it ss hard to see your gp, but IF there is abything worng the sooner it is found the better and then it can be fixed. also if they don't find anything which there is no reason why they should you may be a little more relaxed.
We are all here for you and I am so sorry your are feeling so rotten right now and I know there is nothing much we can say but we are all here for you and know EXACTLY how you feel hun x x

Annie I hope you get the keys soon.

Boys have not cracked the sleeping thing    Ryan woke at 1am there is no point even trying to settle him as he just gets more upset and wakes Callum and he gets the bottle anyway so we have taken to just getting him straight up and giving him the bottle we are all up less then  
Callum woke at 2ish but he has is bottle in his cot so its not to bad, need to get ryan to hold his bottle so he can do the same   both up again at 5:30 so feeling really tired and grumpy today.
DH and I have been bickering all weekend which doesn't help  

Mum is no better I am doing some shopping for her this morning as my dad being blind he can't do it. I just hope she gest better, hoping her MS nurse will be intouch today   

Feeling pretty crap and   today.

Going shopping then to see SIL (not that I feel like it)

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaww Claire -   What a morning.

I can utterley understand your fears about going to the GP  

I don't know if going would make you feel that at least something was happening whilst you were waiting to fall? Positive results might help you to relax and go with the flow rather than wondering each month if you did infact ovulate?

You have to do what feels right for you though, so if you're not ready then you're not ready. You take things at your own pace  


Donna - Hugs for you too. Sorry you're having a rotten day. Hope it improves later on x Stay strongxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Finally surfaced from under the pile of emails! 

Donna, hope you're feeling ok this afternoon?  Has the MS nurse been in touch yet?

Annie, any news on when you'll get the keys?

I've bitten the bullet and made a docs appointment with the nice female doctor.  She's on holiday at the moment, but I'm booked in to see her on Friday 15th Sept.  It's a 5pm appointment so I won't have to make up an excuse for work either as I tend to leave early on Fridays.  Gives me a few weeks to psyche myself up too.  Feel a bit better having done something.  Meanwhile, will have some more bms tonight and then go back to every other night until af arrives.  If nothing else, this has been a hell of a cure for the vag!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Claire - well done on making the appointment. Who knows, you might not even need it. Sorry yet more annoying pg people keep coming out of the woodwork at work.

Donna - I don't remember you saying your mum had MS. Must be such a worry for you. I hope the nurse gets in touch son.

Annie - how depressing to move back in with the inlaws. Hope it won't be for long. Have you got a date for the move to the rental house now?
Thanks for the offer of the clothes.  I'm sure you are a very different shape to me - _much_ taller and thinner. I look like a weeble (except I do fall down).

Marie - great news about the appointment. Hope work is better today. Great that you bought the watch. BT, what does purdy mean?

Polly - are you still itching? I do hope not...

Deedee - thanks for the top Irish tips. Hope you have a good time at the outlaws.

The weekend came and went in a flash. MIL stayed and was very annoying. She kept picking fights with dh (but she did babysit, so I should be more greatful). Big family get together on Sunday went well. Spent yesterday looking at yet more tiles for the bathroom and stripping wallpaper in the bathroom.
The plumber starts work tomorrow, so I've been clearing everything out this morning. I can't wait for it to be done, but I'm not looking forward to having strangers about the house for weeks on end.

Going to take Will and one of MIL's dogs for a short walk to the swings. Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!  

First just want to give out some   as it seems a few of you are having a rough day.  

Annie-sorry to hear you had to move back in at the in-laws-argh!  Any word on when you're going to get the keys to the new place?
So   Lady H is coming along well!

Claire-so proud of you for making that apmt.  In my opinion, that is the best thing you can do for yourself.  I wish I could turn back time and have treated my vag in the very beginning instead of waiting 'til now.  Like Emma said, maybe at this point w/all the BMS-you won't even need it!    Either way we are here for you so just be strong, okay Honey?
Also, so sorry to hear of more of these pg girls!  Don't they have anything else better to do?!!!  I don't mean to make light of it either as I do completely know how you feel, but it it kind of nutty just how they're coming out of the woodwork!  

Donna-so sorry to hear about Mum.  I will send lots of prayers your way Honey.  
Also sorry to hear the boys are being such monkeys overnight!  I'm sure it's just a phase however and they'll grow out of it soon.  
What's up w/DH?  Does he need a   ?

Hey Emma-how are you and that bump doing?  Glad the week-end went well other than that MIL carrying on.  How was dinner out with DH?  
Oh...purdy is kind of a stupid slang word for pretty.  

Things are okay here.  Trying to get used to this new system slowly.  Finally got through all my files and sent my e-mails so I feel somewhat satisfied w/that.  BIL seemed to like the tray of baked goodies-so that was nice.  He also gave me their pictures from their honeymoon in Aruba to look at however wish he and SIL would come over and visit to show us, ya know?  Oh well!  

Well, gotta get back to work.  Hope everyone has a good evening.

Lots of Love,
Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Claire - I'm really pleased you went ahead and made the appointment. Of course, I'm hoping we won't need it though    I did   when I read about all this BMS curing vag. Sooo, true! 
Is your DH beating you off with a stick yet   I bet he thinks all his Xmas's have come at once. It makes me laugh because you often hear men moaning they don't get enough and then when they're offered it on a plate most days, they moan they're tired - or my DH did anyway 


Emma -  How's bump doing? As soon as I get moved into the rental place I will dig out my maternity tops for you. I am more than convinced they will fit you. 
Sorry MIL was a pain in the you know what during her stay . Does your DH manage to keep his cool with her? Do you?!?!
Nice that she babysat for you though. Did you go somewhere nice for a meal?

Donna - How are things your end? How's your Mum doing?

Polly - How are you doing?

Marie - oooh, Aruba. DH & I were going to go there a few summers ago. Can't remember why we didn't end up going now. Hmmm, I'll ponder on that one this morning. It looks a fab place to go.  Have you ever been? How long is the flight from where you are? It's 10 hours from the UK  

I'm off out tonight   A leaving do for a really good friend of mine at work. And we're going to my fave restaurant. 

Lady H has got a new tooth. I only noticed this morning as she lay on the floor at nursery having a tantrum that she was being left. It was only as she lay there with her mouth wide open in mid scream that I saw a flash of white.

Right - best get some work done! Back later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire that is great news about the appoiment hopefully you will use it to confirm your pregnancy though   

Mum is no better I took her to the GP last night and she has to take steriods which the chemist will deliver to her today, so hoping they will work quickly - not to sure how they work

Had a very bad night with ryan, he woke at 12.30 and had a bottle but then woke again at around 1.30 and screamed he slept in bed with me for a little bit but was very unhappy, I gave him Calpol and DH took over for a bit but he still didn't setlle.
He finally went to sleep for half an hour at 5am but then Callum woke at 5:40 for his bottle  
Needless to say I am very   today
Just trying to decide whether to brave music group or not

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

    I am so annoyed with my bank I am not sure if I have told you about my troubles with them, I wont bore you with the full story incase I have already told you but basically they can't do the simplest of things!
My address still isn't correct and my card runs out on friday and guess what no card    i am going to try and get into the branch later to get this sorted and give them   
I have already made a complaint about it all a few weeks ago

On a lighter note - my Ann summers kit is being delivered today  

Hope everyone is ok, Ryan has only been awake 5 mins and he is driving me bananas already -  I swear he is hyparactive 

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, you need to complain to head office.  Two banks did similar to me and I made formal complaints both times accusing them of incompetence, and I got £75 off each of them.   Stick to your guns and mention the financial ombudsman!  Is your mum any better?

Marie, glad the new system is getting easier.  Isn't it always a pain with that.  Are you taking your temperature every day or have you abandoned that while waiting for your appointment?

Hi Deedee.

Polly, hope you're ok.

Emma, did you and DH go out while MIL babysat at the weekend?

Annie, DH isn't complaining at the moment.  We've baby danced 8 times this month so far.  I think last night was a highlight as he got to go to the football and then came home to another session.   As my ovulation day has varied from day 17 to day 27 we're covering all the bases so he has another few sessions to go.  But after three nights in a row I'm having a rest tonight!  My cm has gone but I'm not taking any chances this time.  Hope you have a good evening tonight, sounds lovely!

I truly can't believe it.  As suggested yesterday, there was another pregnancy announcement today and according to one of the senior managers, "there are more to come".  Why is this happening now?  I feel like someone up there really has it in for me.  I have also heard that a group of girls have a 'list' of who they are expecting to announce pregnancies (and my colleague was told she was a surprise announcement as she "wasn't on the list") and it's all a great laugh apparently and the subject of great discussion.  I have to say that I don't think it's a game and I can't believe they are being so insensitive - they are even considering running a book.  I suppose to some it's a huge laugh but I'm sure I can't be the only one who is trying and not succeeding at the moment, and I don't think I would dream of doing this to others.  I even considered looking for another job this morning just to get away from it all.  To cap it all, we then went for a girlie team lunch and the subject of conversation was - pregnancy.  

Well now I'm in a foul mood!  I'll try and chill out this afternoon, maybe watch a horror film tonight, it might cheer me up seeing people being torn limb from limb.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire that is awfull at work I think people just don't think sometimes, I am sure nobody would want to upset you or deliberatly rub your nose in it. Do people know you are trying?

I have already complained to head office ans I am awaiting a reply    
Needed to go to the bank today to try and sort out getting my card but the boys have gone to sleep again and they are not 1oo% so I don't want to disturb them. I will have to go first thing tommorrow.

My Ann Summers kit has arrived and I have quite a good lot of stock   sizes aren't that varied so as time goes on I will need to buy a few items in diffeernt sizes to cater for everyone.
Just trying to book more parties now  

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

OMG-I'm sorry Claire but your last sentence about the horror movie made me chuckle and I think it's a fab idea!    I love horror movies!
I apologize for all these crazy pg women at work.  Considering what you're going through, I understand how difficult and frustrating it must be.  It is seriously nutty-I think they need to find some hobbies.  
You know what though, I spoke to a good friend last night who told me some personal stuff about her 'situation' which I never knew and she said ya know Marie 'when the time is right, it will happen for you-I just know it in my heart'.  Also she read my mind by saying that when people like us really want something-some times it feels like forever before we actually get it and we both came to the conclusion that it's b/c we are the type of people that don't take things for granted and appreciate all our blessings.  
Not sure if my ranting is making you feel any better but just thought I'd share those thoughts with you as we're both in the same boat.  I hate hearing 'the time will come when it's right too' but I do feel that that's the truth.  Anyways, enough of me-sorry to go on and on!    Please just try to hang in there and be strong Honey.  I totally respect your courage as I don't know if I'd be able to handle that day after day.  It just goes to show what a greatly strong person you are.  

Oh Donna-I'm sorry to hear everything you're going through right now.   What is up w/this bank?  Isn't this the same one that just sent you flowers?  
Wishing you and the boys a restful full night of sleep tonight.  

Annie-No, I've never been to Aruba.  DH can't really sit in the sun b/c he has such a light complexion.  I wouldn't mind going some where like that some day though-like Hawaii or something!  B & SIL seemed to have a good time-although I still haven't talked to them yet.  
Hope you have a fun time with your friend tonight.
Congrats on Hannah's new tooth!!!

Hey Polly-how are you feeling?

Dee Dee-are you back today Honey?  How was your trip.

Hi Emma! 

Okay-gotta run-got lots of work to do-blah!  
Have a great day everyone!

Love,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Maire,

The bank I got the flowers from was a different bank that I don't even have an account with, I waqs just disgusted at how the branch was designed as I found it very difficult getting in and out with teh double pushchair

x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - Had to come to you first this morning because I'm really cross at how your bank is treating you. There is a set complaints procedure that they have to follow. Have you heard from their Head Office yet to let you know that they are looking into matters for you? If not, it's worth giving them a call and taking them to task on their procedures for complaints. And like Claire said, mention the FOS (!) That'll scare them. That's the Financial Ombudsman Service.

Claire - OMG! I don't know where to start. I am shocked and appalled at your work situation at the moment. I know it's only harmless fun to them. A laugh to get them through the day, but jeez louise. Would it be possible to have a chat with a line manager that you trust? Without blatantly saying that you're ttc, let him/her know that although these girls are having a fabulous laugh with this record keeping of pergnancies, that it could be insensitive to some of these people on their list who may or may not be trying for a baby.
Or.... are any of this gaggle of girls good friends of yours? Could you maybe plant the seed with one of them that their fun might be a wee bit insensitive and to tone it down a bit. 
You're doing incredibly well with all this added pressure. Stay strong Claire and keep in mind that one day very soon you can go running in there, with HPT in hand,screaming - "you can put a big fat tick next to my name on that poxy list of yours. Yeeeeehaaa" Ooooh, I personally can't wait  

Marie, Emma, Deedee, Polly - Gooood Morning! 

Had a lovely dinner out with my friends at work last night. Pigged out no end on the all you can eat buffet! Got a mouth like the bottom of a birdcage today though. Chinese food is sooo salty  

It's DH's birthday today and the poor chap has to take Hannah for her MMR! Great way to spend the day


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Just feel really   today and I don't know what to do with my day.
Had yet another bad night with Ryan and after 2 days of no slepp I can't cope.
Ryan woke at 10:30 and wouldn't settle I have no idea what is wrong with him or what makes him wake up. He had had medised at bedtime help with the 'possible' teething but still woke up screaming. I set up the travle cot in our room and tried to settle him there but nothing worked so in the end DH took himout for a drive - and get this he was puilled by the police!!!! who breathalized him and checked the car over etc etc bloody idiots  
When Dh did get back Ryan was asleep but he woke again at 2am fro a bottle   I just don't know what to do. he then decided it was morning at 5-6ish I am not sure exactly.
Callum is sleeping through 7-5.30/6am  

I really want a lazy day but I have to go to the bank which will be a complete waste of time becasue they wont have a cash card there for me and mine expires TOMMORROW so I don't know what I am going to do   I have heard back from teh banck to say they have recieved my letter of complaint and are looking into it  

sorry for no personals


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Aaaww, you are having a tough time aren't you   I can really sympathise with you on this. I had a really rotten time with Hannah and all her ear troubles and the lack of sleep really doesn't help. 
I think the best thing here could be to have a chat with your Health Visitor. Discuss the problems you're having with Ryan's sleeping patterns and see what she has to say. They hear about this problem all the time and must have some practical advice. It'd probably do you the world of good just to even talk about it with someone. 
Give her a call now and have a chat with her over the phone. 

So shocked that DH got pulled over by the Police. Can't belive they breath tested him with Ryan in the bloody car!!! Surely they see parents out at night trying to get their kids to sleep


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Annie,

I found it quite funny when DH told me about the police but then I think I was so overtired by then.
All the police said was 'well he looks happy enough' to which DH replied he wasn't 5 mins ago! and then they asked if he does this often? what differenece does it make

I will give it a few more days beofre ringing the health visitor as I think they are both teething as they are very miserable during the day and luckily Callum manages to sleep at night but I think Ryan just can't. He sounded really snuffly and chesty last night to although he sounds fine now.
The both have colds now which I think is again connected to teething - If nothing improves by next week I am going to baby clinic anyway so will talk to HV then
I will see if the chemist has anything to offer when I go to scream at the bank later   

I am going to see my mum later - A long walk casue DH took the car. she says she is a bit better but I have a feeling that isn't teh case  

Claire how are you today hun, I wish I had something that would make you feel better

Polly how are you? has the rash gone?

Emma how are you?

Annie thanks again for your advice, atleast with Hannah you knew she had ear trouble (not that made it any easier I know) but with Ryan I just don't know what it is   so assuming it is teething. Going to put a lamp on in their room tonight to see if that helps - maybe he had just decided he doesn't like the dark  
Travel cot is still up in our room just incase.

Boys both happliy watching Tellitubbies  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you tried using anything like Karvol or Snufflebabe at bedtime? Hannah wakes alot in the night when she has a cold because she can't breathe.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

It is so difficult to get online at the moment. Will tries to 'help' and has major tantrums when I stop him pressing things. 

Donna - sorry you are having such a tough time at the moment.  Hope you are wrong about your mum and she is Ok. Perhaps the boys are picking up on your anxiety, and that is making them unsettled? I recommed Karvol for blocked noses and general stuffiness too. I put the drops on an old piece of cloth and tie it around the bars of Will's cot. I've put a few drops on my pillow too, from time to time, and it really works.

Poor dh and the police. Sounds like the encounter distracted Ryan from crying though. 
Hope you have some success at the bank. If all else fails burst into tears - they'll be falling over themselves to help you then.

Annie - how is life at the outlaws? Are you and dh doing anything nice for dh's birthday?

Claire - I think a subtle word with one or two of your colleagues, to the effect that you are ttc and are finding these announcements difficult, might help. Perhaps people just don't realise how insensitive they're being. Perhaps they think that you've only recently got married so wouldn't be planning on ttc for a while yet?
BTW got my tiles yesterday from Topps (the one near the huge but useless B&Q), and they were really helpful. I strongly recommend them if you are still looking for tiles.

Marie - is work going any better? 

Polly, Deedee - hello!

I have my plumber working hard away in the bathroom, and so far so good. Quite hunky too.  Not much else going on. I can't go out too much because I don't like to leave the plumber with all these dogs (still have MIL's dogs staying), as they all try and escape if the door gets opened. Will has a cold and is teething again (still only has 6), so is snotty and a bit grouchy. Hope that passes soon.

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies,

Just have a minute but wanted to send some more   Donna's way.  Sorry you're having a rough time all around Honey.  

Claire-haven't heard from you yet today, is everything alright?  I'm sorry if I said anything offensive or unsympathetic yesterday.  I definetely think all the girls are right.  Maybe you could talk to a higher up and explain your situation.  I'd like to think nothing is being done on purpose to hurt you and they probably just don't know your problems w/ttc.  Hope your day has been better today.  

Hi Annie, Emma, Dee Dee & Polly-sorry I don't have time for a personal for you all but I've got to get back to work.  Love Yas all though!  

Hang in there everyone!
Love,
Marie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109707.0


----------

